# Guess Socionics Type Based on Vibes!



## bleghc

Title's fairly self-explanatory. Just the three letters, feel free to include subtype if you'd like to as well. :kitteh:


----------



## Schizoid

Iee


----------



## Kerik_S

ILI, kinda daydream'y and the avatar looks Ni-base logician to me

　
_*[Beta Quadra] What are you listening to right now?*_

(shameless plug for my own thread: I'm only spamming this on the popular "funsies" threads)


----------



## Serpent

Iei


----------



## Kerik_S

Serpent said:


> Iei


What gives? I removed my signature. >_<*


----------



## Schweeeeks

Something between IEI and EIE


----------



## Kerik_S

Schweeeeks said:


> Something between IEI and EIE


I'm a social (extro-volitional) subtype of IEI, so wow. Dead on, dude.


----------



## GnothiSeauton

IEI or EIE.

Damn, I hate redundancy.

(What does extro-volitional mean?)


----------



## Schweeeeks

xSTx


----------



## Kerik_S

GnothiSeauton said:


> IEI or EIE.
> 
> Damn, I hate redundancy.
> 
> (What does extro-volitional mean?)


Even though my physical and cognitive energy is drained by people in the long-term (introverted), my willpower and my choices are social (extro- "outwardly" -volitional "willed")


----------



## Entropic

Kerik_S said:


> Even though my physical and cognitive energy is drained by people in the long-term (introverted), my willpower and my choices are social (extro- "outwardly" -volitional "willed")


Fe would be my guess. Idk else if I just went on vibe.


----------



## karmachameleon

INFj


----------



## Entropic

karmachameleon said:


> INFj


Why? 

You seem Fi with Ni. ILI maybe? Just going off the avatar though. If I place your username in account, I'd say LII.


----------



## Serpent

ili


----------



## Graveyard

The avatar, the name, the everything. It screams Gamma. 

ESI, that's for sure.


----------



## Entropic

Serpent said:


> ili


Why?



Graveyard said:


> The avatar, the name, the everything. It screams Gamma.
> 
> ESI, that's for sure.


ESFJ maybe?

Your avatar makes me think of Ne and Fe.


----------



## Graveyard

Entropic said:


> ESFJ maybe?
> 
> Your avatar makes me think of Ne and Fe.


EII.
Your signature has this... _Fil_ to it. 

Ah, my avatar is an LII character. Well, I type him as LII.


----------



## Serpent

Entropic said:


> Why?


No reason to doubt it. It's basically entrenched in my mind that you're an ILI. I have to admit I was rather lazy as well.


----------



## Captain Mclain

You actually give me the LIE vibes, gamma something.


----------



## Entropic

Graveyard said:


> EII.
> Your signature has this... _Fil_ to it.
> 
> Ah, my avatar is an LII character. Well, I type him as LII.


Makes sense. It oozes alpha, lol. And right, go figures, my quote is ridiculously Fi. The band that I took it from is super Fi in general. I think the singer is an ESI or something, he has a very nice voice anyway. 



Serpent said:


> No reason to doubt it. It's basically entrenched in my mind that you're an ILI. I have to admit I was rather lazy as well.


Not doubting; mostly curious why people have the impressions they have. 

I'll skip next round because I was mostly interested in getting opinions.


----------



## Entropic

counterintuitive said:


> ^^ @Entropic Avatar seems Fi
> 
> ----
> Picture of me is below. lol. I just took it. What is my ~~vibe~~?
> 
> Believe it or not, this is actually a frequent facial expression for me:
> 
> [Image is within spoiler]
> 
> 
> * *


Only Fi? At least suggest quadra? 

@TopCatLSD 

Delta quadra extrotim.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

TopCatLSD said:


> All the ENTJs I've ever meet have been socialists, ironically. :dry:


Glad to know and my vibe is ? 

Edit: Entropic's avatar looks like lone wolf. There is also mention of deep emotion in signature. Some kinda SEE-Fi maybe.


----------



## karmachameleon

crashbandicoot said:


> glad to know and my vibee is ?


esi
Why arent all caps allowed??


----------



## WingedCouch

IEI I guess?^


----------



## Serpent

Sei


----------



## counterintuitive

ILI



Entropic said:


> Only Fi? At least suggest quadra?


Lol sorry. I'd say Fi blocked with Se rather than Ne, so Gamma.



karmachameleon said:


> Why arent all caps allowed??


Are you on your phone? Lol. I can do ALL CAPS ;D


----------



## Entropic

^LII? 



karmachameleon said:


> esi
> Why arent all caps allowed??





counterintuitive said:


> Are you on your phone? Lol. I can do ALL CAPS ;D


Won't allow all caps if the post is too short i.e. 4 letters or less or something like that. You need to write longer than that. 



> Lol sorry. I'd say Fi blocked with Se rather than Ne, so Gamma.


All right, how so?


----------



## karmachameleon

WingedCouch said:


> IEI I guess?^


You're suppose to go from the vibe, not read what the person is in MBTI and translate it to socionics -_-


----------



## WingedCouch

karmachameleon said:


> You're suppose to go from the vibe, not read what the person is in MBTI and translate it to socionics -_-


Yea I guess I was right then. lol


----------



## counterintuitive

^Idk, SEI?



Entropic said:


> ^LII?


Based on picture I posted or vibe? :O



> All right, how so?


Avatar has a survival/maverick vibe, the survival part struck me as more Se than Ne I guess. Obviously not rigorous, not a srs typing.


----------



## Entropic

counterintuitive said:


> Based on picture I posted or vibe? :O


Picture didn't work so I went off your username. 

EDIT
You updated the image and I still think alpha based on that. Maybe ILE more so though.



> Avatar has a survival/maverick vibe, the survival part struck me as more Se than Ne I guess. Obviously not rigorous, not a srs typing.


All right, thanks.


----------



## counterintuitive

Ok I have to ask - am I the only one who is taking this thread as like fun, not serious typings? Is it supposed to be serious typings? _[skip me btw since I'm just asking a question, thanks]_


----------



## Verity

@Entropic
I get ESI vibes from your avatar and signature.


----------



## Schweeeeks

Verity said:


> @_Entropic_
> I get ESI vibes from your avatar and signature.


Oh dat avatar. Beta NF for that.


----------



## Entropic

Schweeeeks said:


> Oh dat avatar. Beta NF for that.


Really? I think it's super gamma introvert, more on the ILI end because it's abstract and thus seems to emphasize Ni.

Anyway, your avatar is so EII to me.


----------



## Schweeeeks

Entropic said:


> Really? I think it's super gamma introvert, more on the ILI end because it's abstract and thus seems to emphasize Ni.
> 
> Anyway, your avatar is so EII to me.


Dramatic avatar. It's Ni with a more colorful approach. I would expect an ILI (or at least Serious + Introtim) avatar to be a single symbol or maybe a few symbols. Less focus on flair. Compare to your avatars or Revenant's. You rarely choose "flashy" (lack of a better word) and go for a single, significant message.


----------



## Serpent

Iei


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Serpent said:


> Iei


Reminds me of metro 2033 / stalker. Se valuing introvert. Lsi maybe.


----------



## Entropic

Schweeeeks said:


> Dramatic avatar. It's Ni with a more colorful approach. I would expect an ILI (or at least Serious + Introtim) avatar to be a single symbol or maybe a few symbols. Less focus on flair. Compare to your avatars or Revenant's. You rarely choose "flashy" (lack of a better word) and go for a single, significant message.


Huh, all right, though that's not how I interpreted it. You may be surprised to know I've had images like these as my avatar then 

http://orig01.deviantart.net/666e/f/2012/218/e/4/machinae_supremacy_avatar_by_leatelamon-d5a2q34.png

http://orig07.deviantart.net/134e/f/2012/234/5/1/selene_avatar_by_leatelamon-d5c1ffx.png

http://wallpapersinhq.net/images/big/fallen_angel-995102.jpg


----------



## Schweeeeks

Entropic said:


> Huh, all right, though that's not how I interpreted it. You may be surprised to know I've had images like these as my avatar then
> 
> http://orig01.deviantart.net/666e/f/2012/218/e/4/machinae_supremacy_avatar_by_leatelamon-d5a2q34.png
> 
> http://orig07.deviantart.net/134e/f/2012/234/5/1/selene_avatar_by_leatelamon-d5c1ffx.png
> 
> http://wallpapersinhq.net/images/big/fallen_angel-995102.jpg


Based on previous avatars,
Beta NF :wink:


----------



## Fire Away

Serpent said:


> Iee


Let's eat earwax?


----------



## Serpent

TopCatLSD said:


> Let's eat earwax?


wut


----------



## Fire Away

Serpent said:


> wut


Oh shit. My mind is still in anagram, I legit thought you put LEE. I need to get my shit together.

^iLi


----------



## Graveyard

I'll bet for ILE.


----------



## The_Wanderer

ESE, lol.


----------



## willowglass

Eie

Username is a fellowship of the ring character for those of you that don't know. lol


----------



## Fleetfoot

Eii


----------



## Serpent

Ile


----------



## Schweeeeks

xSI


----------



## The_Wanderer

goldberry3 said:


> Username is a fellowship of the ring character for those of you that don't know. lol


EIE.

It came from the name of the song I was listening to when I made my PerC account. I didn't think any deeper than that.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Lie


----------



## Serpent

Ile


----------



## karmachameleon

Sli


----------



## willowglass

^IEI


The_Wanderer said:


> EIE.
> 
> It came from the name of the song I was listening to when I made my PerC account. I didn't think any deeper than that.


 ?
Oh, I was talking about my username. My username is from fellowship. I assumed some people didn't know it because the part with tom bombadil isn't in the movie. Are you talking about yours or did you think I was referring to yours? Now I'm confused. lol. But maybe I wasn't clear. If so, sorry. Because it kind of seems pompous of me if you thought I meant it like that..But if not, good to know!

(I was going off your picture being what I thought dynamic, se, and extroverted)


----------



## Serpent

Eie


----------



## willowglass

Static, Se, introvert

XSI


----------



## Lustghost

Sei


----------



## Vermillion

Eii


----------



## Captain Mclain

See


----------



## Captain Mclain

this thread would be 10 times more awesome it the main focus would been 'guess quadra'.


----------



## Immolate

I get ESI.


----------



## Wisteria

Ile


----------



## Immolate

jennalee said:


> Ile


Interesting, you're the first to say so. Did you take my username into account? I thought it would vibe Fe.

I'll say EII for you.


----------



## Wisteria

lets mosey said:


> Interesting, you're the first to say so. Did you take my username into account? I thought it would vibe Fe.


actually I didn't think of your username. I got an Ne-Ti vibe from your avatar.


----------



## Entropic

jennalee said:


> actually I didn't think of your username. I got an Ne-Ti vibe from your avatar.


So EII.


----------



## atarulum

esi


----------



## Immolate

@jennalee I was curious about the difference in vibe considering what others suggested. Your response is closer to how I thought I would come across.

@atarulum I suppose I'll go with SLE.

Edit: Feel free to skip.


----------



## Vermillion

Ili


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ese


----------



## Serpent

Lsi


----------



## counterintuitive

ILI

10charactersssssssssss


----------



## Serpent

Ile


----------



## SheWolf

Lsi


----------



## Captain Mclain

Gamma something


----------



## Immolate

SEI.

New avatar for variety.


----------



## counterintuitive

LSI

(based on avatar - dunno why, but it was the first thing I thought)


----------



## Vermillion

Uh ILE as fuck


----------



## counterintuitive

ESI

(Avatar vibes more Fi leading and introvert)


----------



## Jakuri

Ne-Ti vibe is there....hmm so that would be LII or ILE.
But the sig tends to suggest Ne>Ti.
ILE it is then.


----------



## Immolate

Avatar, neutral tone and expression. I'll say LII this time.


----------



## Jakuri

Hmm that intense gaze...going with SEE.


----------



## Schizoid

Sei


----------



## Mr inappropriate

I'm thinking ... EII. :happy:

No, screw that ! *IEE*, it is. :kitteh:


----------



## soseductive

SLE voyeuristic subtype


----------



## Immolate

Ah. SEE.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@lets mosey

Gonna have to go with Ni-Se. Mostly based on your avatar. I see a melancholic and mystical gaze looking through me, and wolf heads to fight off danger. Implications of caring and yet defense, and hiding in the hoodie. Mmmm. Probably a Beta. I'm thinking...IEI.


----------



## Psithurism

I vibe Intuitive from your signature and your picture strikes me as Ip temperament, at least as a stand-alone. The picture in your profile seems somewhat Fe-ish. IEI, I suppose.


----------



## Wisteria

Ili


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Erm...the innocence yet quiet strength in your pics I am seeing...the silliness in your profile pic...I'm thinking something judicious and aristocratic, so Delta. Gonna go with Fi lead, so EII.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

IEI seems legit, Ni at least is clear lol


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Ni ego-LIE.


----------



## Jakuri

Either SLE or LSI. Going with LSI.


----------



## counterintuitive

LII. Maybe EII but for some reason I think LII.


----------



## willowglass

Ile


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Interesting choice of avatar. Seems to communicate to me a sense of oneness with nature, a unity. All things as one. That strikes me as Humanitarian Club. Seems Serious rather than Merry, too. Gonna go with the IEE.


----------



## Serpent

Eie


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hrm, I get a sense of seriousness or even aggressiveness from your avatar. I'm thinking Se valuing but probably lower...probably Te as well. Gonna go with the LIE.


----------



## Graveyard

You... give off a Beta NF aura for sure. I can't quite say why, but you always seemed like an EIE to me.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I honestly don't see myself as a Je-dom; my behavior seems more aligned to a Pi attitude. Or is that a 3.14 attitude? Heh 

Your stylish avatar has always given me an aristocratic vibe, and your attitude strikes me as inclusive and fun loving. So...yeah, I see you as Beta yourself. Not so sure if Beta ST or NF though. Gonna go with NF because I get a sort of....otherworldly vibe from you sometimes, so IEI. I don't see you as an extroverted type.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Lii from simple webcam photo. However, signature suggets Ni-valuing. Still, my first guess would be Lii.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I'm thinking Ne and Ti, gonna go with ILE.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Seems to have gained fat ? becomes SEI, then.


----------



## Immolate

Merry quadra. Sensing. Will go with ESE because bunny.


----------



## counterintuitive

Sparse/concise wording, simple and elegant avatar. Ji lead. EII?

Nice avatar btw.




Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I'm thinking Ne and Ti, gonna go with ILE.


Lol, thanks. Interesting. I changed my avatar and signature quite dramatically, or so I thought. I thought I was giving off a totally different vibe. Apparently not! :laughing:



crashbandicoot said:


> Seems to have gained fat ?


Lol OUCH. :tongue:


----------



## Entropic

crashbandicoot said:


> seems to have gained fat ? Becomes sei, then.


lol.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

crashbandicoot said:


> Seems to have gained fat ? becomes SEI, then.


LOL. That's hilarious for several reasons. For starters, I have lost 5 pounds since the picture you saw before 

Different position made it much more apparent I guess ^^

Entropic, you vibe Serious Quadras to me, something Gamma. Gonna go with ILI or LIE.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> LOL. That's hilarious for several reasons. For starters, I have lost 5 pounds since the picture you saw before
> 
> Different position made it much more apparent I guess ^^
> 
> Entropic, you vibe Serious Quadras to me, something Gamma. Gonna go with ILI or LIE.


Thats very interesting, because i always thought you were a sorta skinny guy based on your old picture.:shocked:
Also, i meant gaining weight not fat, lol. I'm trying to learn another language and by doing so, i think i'm losing some of my English.:crazy:

Merry type of interaction, looks to be spending much time in front of computer and introverted. LII.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

crashbandicoot said:


> Thats very interesting, because i always thought you were a sorta skinny guy based on your old picture.:shocked:
> Also, i meant gaining weight not fat, lol. I'm trying to learn another language and by doing so, i think i'm losing some of my English.:crazy:
> 
> Merry type of interaction, looks to be spending much time in front of computer and introverted. LII.


For my height, I am around 80 to 120 lbs overweight. Not sure of the exact "proper" BMI. I am also broad shouldered and I have become more muscled, so the weight is sort of staying stable but becoming muscle. The big difference is that with this last pic, I was hunched when normally I sit ramrod straight. Doing so made my excess chin fat visible I guess.

When I was young, before my family starting going to McDonalds pretty much once a day (When we were actually well off and could afford it), I was the skinniest kid on the block. I was never short, but I was all bone and I had thin bones (especially in the wrist for some reason???). After the Mickie D's contributed to my weight, I have stayed around the same relative weight ever since. My body doesn't like deviating from its set weight. When I do lose weight and keep it off for at least six weeks, it stays gone, which is nice. I think it has something to do with Decisive Quadras. High stress lifestyle and high tension body movements and fidgeting keep the energy moving and thus I don't get excess fat piling on as long as my diet actually contains proper nutrition. Like, I have now lost a total of 10 pounds in 2 months and I literally never exercise on purpose or anything. I just changed my diet, and the weight is sloughing off slowly and naturally. I've learned that the reason poor people have a high rate of excess fat is improper diet, which explains a lot. Fascinating stuff.

Your own vibe strikes me as Merry, and Judicious. I am thinking Alpha Sensor. Mmmmm....SEI or ESE...gonna go with SEI,


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Note: I've been posting a lot here, whoever is next should type Crash or something instead of me. I don't want to dominate the thread


----------



## Verity

@crashbandicoot SEI-Fe


----------



## Felipe

Lsi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESE because of my ESP (Extra Sensory Perception)


----------



## Felipe

LII...but sometimes IEI, because of the hero thing.


----------



## Vermillion

Iee


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Seems really into beauty and all-in tactics, and also curt. Thinking Se dom, so either SEE or SLE. Gonna go with SLE.


----------



## Vermillion

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Seems really into beauty and all-in tactics, and also curt. Thinking Se dom, so either SEE or SLE. Gonna go with SLE.


As if you haven't been typed everything under the sun already, I'm gonna say LII.


----------



## Darkbloom

Fi valuing because of kinda scary Fi-ish avatar
But you sometimes seem pretty Fe-ish (despite Fi valuing), so I guess demonstrative fits
Constant Se vibe, not sure why but I could never mistake you for a Si type

So SEE-Fi


----------



## counterintuitive

Avatar seems Se and Fe valuing, so Beta. Beta extravert. EIE works


----------



## Vermillion

Today I'm getting more of an LII vibe from you, not ILE


----------



## Immolate

My immediate impression was SLE although I can't explain why Ti over Fi.


----------



## Libra Sun

ESI or EII @Night Huntress


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

I get an IEI sort of vibe.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SLE because of the great outdoors.


----------



## counterintuitive

Sure, LII seems legit.


----------



## Graveyard

You won't get away from my ILE typing! Even if you type as ESE! >


----------



## Word Dispenser

And _you _won't get away from _my _ILE typing! Mwa haha. :kitteh:


----------



## sinaasappel

Word Dispenser said:


> And _you _won't get away from _my _ILE typing! Mwa haha. :kitteh:


And neither do you :tongue:


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Word Dispenser

GIA Diamonds said:


> And neither do you :tongue:
> 
> 
> Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


And neither do _you_! :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

counterintuitive said:


> Sure, LII seems legit.


But how legitimate? As legitimate as anything else on Nar Shaddaa? That isn't too legitimate.


----------



## Wisteria

LII-Ne


----------



## counterintuitive

Avatar is Ne valuing ethician. Seems introverted. So SEI or EII. EII seems legit


----------



## Vermillion

Iee


----------



## counterintuitive

Oh! A different type! :crazy:

You still seem SEE though


----------



## Jakuri

Unicorn, what an Ne vibe. Ne-Fi vibe I am feeling. IEE, leaning slightly more toward IEE.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Gonna go ILI vibe right now


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Lets try sth else ... EII ?


----------



## Vermillion

Man I don't even know, let me come from left field and say ESE


----------



## Immolate

ESI because that stare could penetrate deep enough to kill me. Or something.


----------



## Caelestis

I don't even really remember what my set is on this site.

Was first going to say Pi lead/ILI for above poster, but something about the picture strikes me as EII.


----------



## Graveyard

That avatar seems Se and Fi, kinda?

So I'll go with ESI.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Seductive, kinda self-deprecating sig, gonna go with IEE


----------



## Kintsugi

LII/INTp


----------



## Graveyard

SLI/EII

That avatar feels rather Delta-ish.


----------



## counterintuitive

LSE, obviously.

JK, avatar still seems Beta NF, signature "hi i kinda exist" suggests introversion = IEI


ETA, we need some fresh blood in here. We should @ invite some people.


----------



## soseductive

LIE, because you just crazy about me.

I bet, even now you think "Why i can't get this bakaductive out of my head?! >_<"


----------



## soseductive

counterintuitive said:


> ETA, we need some fresh blood in here. We should @ invite some people.


I invite @Prada


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Thinking SxE. Gonna go with SEE. Very Se beauty orientation I think.

blaaargh. Tired tonight.


----------



## Wisteria

Lii


----------



## soseductive

I think your avatar is pretty, i want you to be ESI.


----------



## soseductive

@Prada only you can help us here! We need you! Don't make @counterintuitive cry.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

One of them IEEs because of trying to be seductive.


----------



## Vermillion

Ile


----------



## Schizoid

SEE - Fi subtype


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Associates herself with Nx lead(as signature suggests), appears to be introverted. Follows her heart. IEI. I think Ni subtype. 
Also, that butterfly-seahorse avatar scares me.:crying::sad:


----------



## Immolate

That ESE bunny.


----------



## SheWolf

^

lii


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ha. Likely Fi dom avatar, type 4. EII.


----------



## SheWolf

^
Oh hai, haven't seen you around lately! 

Vibe-type for you? Uhh, SEI.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sei


----------



## AdInfinitum

Lii


----------



## SheWolf

^
"Rabid seahorse"

ENTp. Lol!


----------



## Wisteria

SEI-Si


----------



## SheWolf

Ya know, I just thought of something...

It would be pretty cool if somehow offline the Quadras could get together. Of course this is a wishful thought, but it would be neat to see how the quadras ACTUALLY interact. You could see how Alphas, Betas, Gammas, and Deltas really talk, what about, and what they enjoy doing. Could be good to help people figure out what Quadra they really belong in.


----------



## Vermillion

The Perfect Storm said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "colouring" hearts, minds, etc.
> 
> Sometimes I will describe someone/something in terms of "energy" because it can be difficult to put into words my subjective feelings/impressions.


Influencing, tinting, shaping, guiding, motivating - and other related words. Seeing emotions as objective variables that affect you and that you can have an effect on; that's Fe.

And of course, no one is devoid of information synthesized/preferred by other types as their natural mode of communication, and that includes you. What distinguishes type is how that information is expressed, how much it is preferred/inclined towards, and why. 



> Actually, I think the reverse can also happen (Fe type 4s mistype as _other _types because they can't relate to the Fi-heavy sounding descriptions.) In the same way I guess the same can be said for type 2 & 9 and Fe.


I've seen evidence of the second trend, definitely. As for the first trend, I'm not sure what you're conveying - that Fe type 4s are likely to mistype as thinkers? 



> The issue I have with using language is that it doesn't really take in account the types of "langauage" the individual has come into contact with (i.e. our language is very much influenced by the ideas and concepts we learn about and absorb as part of our worldview). The example I gave about how my partner nearly always relies on electrical engineering terms and models to convey certain abstract ideas/concepts is an example. This, of course, does not mean that all INTJs/ILIs are going to speak in the same way, or with the same language that he does.


I agree with one part of this - that our language is influenced by the ideas and concepts we encounter/absorb. This is especially worth keeping in mind when trying to type people who've spent the majority of their lives in a non-Western culture, I think, because a lot of the stereotypes and assumptions made about type and behaviors on this forum are based on Western attitudes. Even within Western cultures there's language-based and cultural diversity, so that should also be taken into account. For example, a lot of Swedish people express their attitude towards something in terms of pleasantness/unpleasantness (saying something is "trevlig"/"otrevlig") whether or not they value Si and Fe. 

However, I also think that despite being exposed to one form of expression more than others, people showcase distinctive patterns of personal expression which are created as combinations of their experiences and preferences. People also are capable of disagreeing with and moving on from the patterns they've absorbed. Also, several cultures and forms of expression are nuanced enough to allow for people of different types to express themselves adequately and show an inclination for specific aspects of language.

I'll offer myself as an example. I come from a very conservative, ultra-protective Asian upbringing (I mention Asian because what's considered conservative and protective in Western culture often doesn't tally with an Asian definition of those terms.) Being a natural SEE and doing typical SEE stuff really did not have any place in my family and still doesn't. Our forms of communication are far more respectful and muted and far less direct or straightforward. I also have a strong background in the sciences and I'm currently a programmer. So I'm no stranger to that form of reasoning or communication. Naturally, I'm predisposed to communicate logically and cover all the nuances. I don't talk in a street-smart or freewheeling way as might be expected out of a "typical" SEE.

Despite those conditions, despite me communicating that way, nearly everyone who has typed me would agree that I'm an SEE. The point I'm making is that even through our differential upbringings and ingrained mental templates, our personality and preferences show through, as long as we're not severely unhealthy/cognitively dissonant. 



> EDIT: "X is beautiful" and "I like X" can be used by the same person depending on context (I know I've used both of these phrases many times).


They're simple examples; most people commonly speak in more complex sentences anyway. Plus, your preference for one type of statement over another could very well indicate something about your type. Someone who routinely expresses their like/dislike for something or how much they care/dont care about it is likelier to be an Fi ego type (or at least an Fi valuer), for example. That means their sense of like/dislike towards objects is what their mind defaults to focusing on.


----------



## SheWolf

Night Huntress said:


> They're simple examples; most people commonly speak in more complex sentences anyway. Plus, your preference for one type of statement over another could very well indicate something about your type. Someone who routinely expresses their like/dislike for something or how much they care/dont care about it is likelier to be an Fi ego type (or at least an Fi valuer), for example. That means their sense of like/dislike towards objects is what their mind defaults to focusing on


Gah, typing is so confusing. I have a "direct" speech pattern, that's for sure. People often comment on how I seem hostile even when I'm really not. My mother, for example, has an indirect speech pattern that drives me nuts. She's very "beat-around-the-bush" and wishy-washy to me whereas she calls me out for being "mean" all the time. I'm not being mean, it's just really hard for me to tone down my speech pattern.

For example, she might say, "I wish you'd get some gas in the car" whereas I say "You need to put gas in the car." 

I REALLY think that what household you grow up in can influence some things. I grew up in a conservative household too. Very... old-fashioned and everyone but my oldest sister is an extrovert. I'm definitely the black sheep of my family.

Do you think that the way someone writes about something can reveal their type? As in, if I were to write a story, poem, or simply write a "journal entry" over how my day was can possibly have clues to type?


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Gamma


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Thread off track. Fi types must be in. The basic rule of the thread is ignored in favor of personal interaction.Ti>Fi

IEI @Anonymous Disaster
Looks like some psycho bride )))


----------



## Vermillion

ShieldMaiden said:


> Do you think that the way someone writes about something can reveal their type? As in, if I were to write a story, poem, or simply write a "journal entry" over how my day was can possibly have clues to type?


Certainly, as long as it's a direct creative product of the individual, and there's a large enough set of samples to be able to notice a consistent pattern in the expression and what motivates it. That's why you can often type bands/singers by their lyrics.

However, since it's a very specific form of expression (not necessarily requiring logical consistency, for example) some aspects of type may not be clear.


----------



## SheWolf

crashbandicoot said:


> Thread off track. Fi types must be in. The basic rule of the thread is ignored in favor of personal interaction.Ti>Fi


Wut


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ShieldMaiden said:


> Wut


roud:

nothing. ESI.


----------



## SheWolf

crashbandicoot said:


> roud:
> 
> nothing. ESI.


*squints* uh... Huh.

ILE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@ShieldMaiden

Since you mentioned your own type earlier, mentioned your MBTI is IxFP, and you seem a little confused about Socionics...You strike me as an IEI. Just sayin'. You seem Merry/Decisive and NiFe valuing more than you do Judicious/Serious and Fi valuing. I particularly get a Decisive vibe from you that I don't associate with the EII or the ESI. At least in Socionics, I don't really see the Fi as your consciously and purposefully used function.

EDIT: I might even go so far as to suggest EIE. I get a strong Fe sense from you, and that is something I notice very well. Or at least I like to believe that I do.

EDIT2: Lol. Sig and avatar change actually got even MORE Fe, and a bit more Ni. That's hilarious. :3
Also, I see you are typing more 6 than 4 now? Huh.


----------



## SheWolf

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> @_ShieldMaiden_
> 
> Since you mentioned your own type earlier, mentioned your MBTI is IxFP, and you seem a little confused about Socionics...You strike me as an IEI. Just sayin'. You seem Merry/Decisive and NiFe valuing more than you do Judicious/Serious and Fi valuing. I particularly get a Decisive vibe from you that I don't associate with the EII or the ESI. At least in Socionics, I don't really see the Fi as your consciously and purposefully used function.
> 
> EDIT: I might even go so far as to suggest EIE. I get a strong Fe sense from you, and that is something I notice very well. Or at least I like to believe that I do.


Well, I know MBTI and Socionics are quite different, especially with the Sensing functions. I personally don't believe I am Ni-dom in either systems though people really love to type me as such.

Se in MBTI is more... hedonistic? Jung actually describes the Extravert Sensate as being rather hedonistic, seeking to "absorb as much of the concrete experience as he can" or something like that. 

Se in Socionics is defined as power structure/struggle, volition, etc. Which almost sounds like MBTI's definition of Te in a way.

Si in MBTI is about past experiences. Si in Socionics is about health, comfort, aesthetics (which I've seen SOME people in MBTI refer to Si as... but mostly it's about pas experiences and/or romanticizing the past.)

Problem I have with being Fe in Socionic terms is... I'm no entertainer. I don't have that "charm" that high Fe users supposedly have. For example, 80% of YouTubers like Jenna Marbles, Jacksepticeye, and Markiplier. I agree I'm likely to be Merry quadra, Beta being most likely as I've said, I think I've seen Alpha behavior in person and it irritates me sometimes. I like some level of seriousness, but probably not quite to the extent of Gamma.

I'm actually filling out an 80q, but I'll be posting it on a different site.


----------



## Kintsugi

Night Huntress said:


> Influencing, tinting, shaping, guiding, motivating - and other related words. Seeing emotions as objective variables that affect you and that you can have an effect on; that's Fe.
> 
> And of course, no one is devoid of information synthesized/preferred by other types as their natural mode of communication, and that includes you. What distinguishes type is how that information is expressed, how much it is preferred/inclined towards, and why.


Hmm. I still think it can be difficult to distinguish what is/isn't preferred/inclined (for reasons I have stated before; language, the way we express ourselves, can be influenced by a number of different factors).

An example might be that I've never heard an SEE reason in quite the same way that you do (but I'm not using that as an indicator of your type. I'm aware that you have a background in sciences, and that the way you express yourself may be influenced by this).



> I've seen evidence of the second trend, definitely. As for the first trend, I'm not sure what you're conveying - that Fe type 4s are likely to mistype as thinkers?


I think Fe type 4s would most likely mistype as 2s, 9s, and even sx-first 5w4s (I think Ti is more stereotypically "thinkery" than Te, and an xEI with HA Ti may identify more with type 5 descriptions over type 4). That's more of a passing thought than a personal theory, though.



> I agree with one part of this - that our language is influenced by the ideas and concepts we encounter/absorb. This is especially worth keeping in mind when trying to type people who've spent the majority of their lives in a non-Western culture, I think, because a lot of the stereotypes and assumptions made about type and behaviors on this forum are based on Western attitudes. Even within Western cultures there's language-based and cultural diversity, so that should also be taken into account. For example, a lot of Swedish people express their attitude towards something in terms of pleasantness/unpleasantness (saying something is "trevlig"/"otrevlig") whether or not they value Si and Fe.
> 
> However, I also think that despite being exposed to one form of expression more than others, people showcase distinctive patterns of personal expression which are created as combinations of their experiences and preferences. People also are capable of disagreeing with and moving on from the patterns they've absorbed. Also, several cultures and forms of expression are nuanced enough to allow for people of different types to express themselves adequately and show an inclination for specific aspects of language.
> 
> I'll offer myself as an example. I come from a very conservative, ultra-protective Asian upbringing (I mention Asian because what's considered conservative and protective in Western culture often doesn't tally with an Asian definition of those terms.) Being a natural SEE and doing typical SEE stuff really did not have any place in my family and still doesn't. Our forms of communication are far more respectful and muted and far less direct or straightforward. I also have a strong background in the sciences and I'm currently a programmer. So I'm no stranger to that form of reasoning or communication. Naturally, I'm predisposed to communicate logically and cover all the nuances. I don't talk in a street-smart or freewheeling way as might be expected out of a "typical" SEE.
> 
> Despite those conditions, despite me communicating that way, nearly everyone who has typed me would agree that I'm an SEE. The point I'm making is that even through our differential upbringings and ingrained mental templates, our personality and preferences show through, as long as we're not severely unhealthy/cognitively dissonant.


Well, you've sort of illustrated my above point here. Honestly, if I were going to type you by analysing the language you use or the way you express your ideas, you would be an xSTj (but I don't, which is why I don't trust this method).

If you are going to use language to type an individual then you need to have a firm grasp of the culture they come from and the cultures that influence them (so that you can understand these different nuances). I worked as a tour guide in a museum for many years; I am very aware that while phrasing something a certain way in one culture is acceptable, in another culture, it can be considered to be an unforgivable social faux pas, lol.

Bare in mind that it's not just the culture of where the individual was raised that might influence language. Faith/religion might also affect the way we express ourselves, as well as the subject the person specialised in when they went to university, or the field they work in, etc.

Even when cultures use the same language there are many differences. I know this first hand - as a British person currently living in Australia!



> They're simple examples; most people commonly speak in more complex sentences anyway. Plus, your preference for one type of statement over another could very well indicate something about your type. Someone who routinely expresses their like/dislike for something or how much they care/dont care about it is likelier to be an Fi ego type (or at least an Fi valuer), for example. That means their sense of like/dislike towards objects is what their mind defaults to focusing on.


Okay, so how does an Fe valuer express their like/dislike towards an object?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ShieldMaiden said:


> Well, I know MBTI and Socionics are quite different, especially with the Sensing functions. I personally don't believe I am Ni-dom in either systems though people really love to type me as such.
> 
> Se in MBTI is more... hedonistic? Jung actually describes the Extravert Sensate as being rather hedonistic, seeking to "absorb as much of the concrete experience as he can" or something like that.
> 
> Se in Socionics is defined as power structure/struggle, volition, etc. Which almost sounds like MBTI's definition of Te in a way.
> 
> Si in MBTI is about past experiences. Si in Socionics is about health, comfort, aesthetics (which I've seen SOME people in MBTI refer to Si as... but mostly it's about pas experiences and/or romanticizing the past.)
> 
> Problem I have with being Fe in Socionic terms is... I'm no entertainer. I don't have that "charm" that high Fe users supposedly have. For example, 80% of YouTubers like Jenna Marbles, Jacksepticeye, and Markiplier. I agree I'm likely to be Merry quadra, Beta being most likely as I've said, I think I've seen Alpha behavior in person and it irritates me sometimes. I like some level of seriousness, but probably not quite to the extent of Gamma.
> 
> I'm actually filling out an 80q, but I'll be posting it on a different site.


Fe is not being an entertainer - it can be, but that doesn't define it in Socionics. Here, check this out: Socionics - the16types.info - Semantics and Vocabulary of Information Elements

Anyway, if you feel like you aren't Fe don't let me dissuade you. Though I'd like to see your 80Q, if you are ok with that. 

@The Perfect Storm First off, Gonna go with SLE.

Interesting that you say that bit about Enneagram mistypes. I've been identifying as a Type 5 since I first started looking into Enneagram. I have recently been reading the Wisdom of the Enneagram, which contains a lot of the official information...and I think I might actually be a 4. It's funny, I used to believe I was a thinker so I was trying to fit INTJ or INTP. Then I found about functions and figured out that I'm a feeler, but I felt like such a thinker that my Enneagram introspection resulted in 5. Eventually I settled on So/SX 5w4 (541 tritype), but now...I dunno. Maybe it is the Ti HA like you say ^^


----------



## Kintsugi

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> @_The Perfect Storm_ First off, Gonna go with SLE.
> 
> Interesting that you say that bit about Enneagram mistypes. I've been identifying as a Type 5 since I first started looking into Enneagram. I have recently been reading the Wisdom of the Enneagram, which contains a lot of the official information...and I think I might actually be a 4. It's funny, I used to believe I was a thinker so I was trying to fit INTJ or INTP. Then I found about functions and figured out that I'm a feeler, but I felt like such a thinker that my Enneagram introspection resulted in 5. Eventually I settled on So/SX 5w4 (541 tritype), but now...I dunno. Maybe it is the Ti HA like you say ^^


Haha, SLE because of my avatar or reasoning?   (seriously, I'm Ti PoLR as hell, it's pretty amusing, lol).

I actually know a few IEI/INFj 4s who mistyped at both 9 and 5 for a while. Similarly, I think it's not uncommon for Ni-dominants to relate to the "withdrawn" triad initially. Enneagram definitely takes a while to get your head around, it took me years to finally settle on my type (core 6w7). I related heavily to the 7 descriptions (and my behaviour reflected this), because of my "ESFPness".


----------



## SheWolf

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Fe is not being an entertainer - it can be, but that doesn't define it in Socionics. Here, check this out: Socionics - the16types.info - Semantics and Vocabulary of Information Elements
> 
> Anyway, if you feel like you aren't Fe don't let me dissuade you. Though I'd like to see your 80Q, if you are ok with that.


Sure. When I get around to it... the 80q is so... exhausting. Lol. I might end up just doing a 40. I don't know.

I will say, I do the "speech peculiarities" part often. The topic of conversations? Nah. I don't gossip, I don't care about evoking emotional reactions in others, nor do I express my own emotions. I'm pretty private with them. But, ya know, that could be related to my Enneagram or something. Dunno.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Mmm, I see quite clear reasoning from you so far. However, I said SLE because I noticed you have yours posted as SEE and I wanted to ironically guess just slightly off in a way that is actually really really off 

Just...consider it my subtle attempt at humor, considering the difference between an SLE and an SEE may be just one letter, but...heh. That letter means a lot.

I relate really powerfully to 1s, 4s, 5s, and 9s. Its still a crapshoot in my head what my Enneagram type is; I need to finish reading this book and then get a book on tritype. Hey, do any of you guys know what I should read to learn about tritype?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ShieldMaiden said:


> Sure. When I get around to it... the 80q is so... exhausting. Lol. I might end up just doing a 40. I don't know.
> 
> I will say, I do the "speech peculiarities" part often. The topic of conversations? Nah. I don't gossip, I don't care about evoking emotional reactions in others, nor do I express my own emotions. I'm pretty private with them. But, ya know, that could be related to my Enneagram or something. Dunno.


Hey, then maybe you have Demonstrative Fe - it is obvious to me and it seems powerful, but you don't pay attention to or do it on purpose as a means of being yourself...more as a means of connecting with others, and only if/when it is necessary. Demonstrative is not valued, so Demonstrative Fe types identify with Fi despite being good at Fe. If you were 4D Demonstrative Fe, then you would be 3D Creative Fi. That would make you an xEE type. So...what makes you so sure you are an introvert in Socionics terms? Hm? *flutters eyelashes and asks more probing questions*

EDIT: Do let me know if you'd rather I not ask these questions or probe further. I want to help, not irritate. ^^


----------



## Kintsugi

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I relate really powerfully to 1s, 4s, 5s, and 9s. Its still a crapshoot in my head what my Enneagram type is; I need to finish reading this book and then get a book on tritype. Hey, do any of you guys know what I should read to learn about tritype?


I don't personally know of any solid tritype literature out there (it seems to be a subject that divides the community; some think it's important, others think that it just over complicates things and leads to mistyping). The Fauvre's came up with the theory so I guess you could start there?

Personally, while I see value in tritype, I'd say its best to find your core first before you venture off into those waters.


----------



## Kintsugi

Night Huntress said:


> Once again, that does not constitute the entire range of questions and contexts one must take into account when determining whether an individual is Fe or Fi valuing. For simplicity's sake, that is a starting point.
> 
> Further, you have demonstrative Fe, and xEEs and xEIs often play adequate attention to both emotions and relationships, but have differing goals (they typically use one for the purposes of the other).
> 
> Vibe-type: IEE because of the elfish, vulnerable nature of the avatar


I'm still not sold on using language to type in this way but its an interesting idea. I'll remain sceptical until I've seen enough evidence to prove that it works. 

@_Mordred Phantom_

You're obviously an EII because I know how much you love potatoes. 

(also, your username is really hard to remember!)


----------



## Vermillion

The Perfect Storm said:


> I'm still not sold on using language to type in this way but its an interesting idea. I'll remain sceptical until I've seen enough evidence to prove that it works.


That's your concern, not mine. I'm not selling anything; I have reasoning why it works for me and several others, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Kintsugi

Night Huntress said:


> That's your concern, not mine. I'm not selling anything; I have reasoning why it works for me and several others, and that's all there is to it.


Well, I never said you were selling anything. I was merely offering my thoughts (also refrained from basically repeating myself to stop the conversation from going around and around in circles).

Not sure why you think it was your concern or why you felt the need to mention that, but, okay. *shrugs*

I enjoyed the discussion.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I imagine she said that because you said "I'm still not sold on using language to type in this way". Coupled with the rest of your comment, that can come across as "...and I feel your attempt to sell me on this is unnecessary". I personally wouldn't take it that way, because you added a winking smiley and used a moderately polite tone to the message; however, I can see how it would garner that reaction, particularly in the context of the discussion that was already in swing. So she engaged in boundary setting that may not have been necessary 

Hmm...you strike me as an ESI at the moment.


----------



## Kintsugi

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I imagine she said that because you said "I'm still not sold on using language to type in this way". Coupled with the rest of your comment, that can come across as "...and I feel your attempt to sell me on this is unnecessary". I personally wouldn't take it that way, because you added a winking smiley and used a moderately polite tone to the message; however, I can see how it would garner that reaction, particularly in the context of the discussion that was already in swing. So she engaged in boundary setting that may not have been necessary
> 
> Hmm...you strike me as an ESI at the moment.


Meh. It's water off a ducks back for me. 

I ain't got no problem. 

I thought I was ESI for ages.....but....nah. I'm nowhere near as rigid as that (and my Ti sucks donkeys balls). 

EDIT: Whoops, forgot to play the game. I'm going with Fe-dom.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Fe dom, eh? I've been getting that a lot lately. Mrph.

Skip me, whoever is next. I just wanted to answer that.


----------



## SheWolf

The Perfect Storm: EII


----------



## Verity

Username and avatar is about as ESI as it gets, imo.


----------



## karmachameleon

Eii


----------



## Immolate

@Verity Your avatar, Let The Right One In? I haven't seen the movie, but I read the book years ago and the characters and their relationships managed to unsettle me. Whatever the case, gamma vibe.

@karmachameleon Your avatar mostly says Fe to me.


----------



## karmachameleon

Mmm... delta maybe?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Gonna say IEI


----------



## Mr inappropriate

SEE avatar!


----------



## Verity

lets mosey said:


> Verity Your avatar, Let The Right One In? I haven't seen the movie, but I read the book years ago and the characters and their relationships managed to unsettle me. Whatever the case, gamma vibe.


Let The Right One In indeed. The movie is worth watching, although some of the darker and heavier themes from the book were toned down. 

Btw, love all your avatars. Especially your latest.

Crash: EIE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hrm...gonna try LIE.


----------



## counterintuitive

Avatar Beta ST...LSI


----------



## SheWolf

Colorful galaxy and signature give me an ILE vibe


----------



## Jakuri

I *see* the decisive vibe Se-Ni (ok, that was a terrible pun) on the first go.
I can't decide between Se-Fi and Fi-Se. I would either go with ESI-Se or SEE-Fi.


----------



## Graveyard

Your avatar is so... calm. Peaceful. 

Soooo EII!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I'm getting more Se than Ni from you today. Gonna go with SLE.


----------



## Graveyard

Golly, from IEI to SLE. That's one big leap, ain't it? 

Skip me, I was just making a comment.


----------



## SheWolf

Jakuri said:


> I *see* the decisive vibe Se-Ni (ok, that was a terrible pun) on the first go.
> I can't decide between Se-Fi and Fi-Se. I would either go with ESI-Se or SEE-Fi.


_How many more SEE puns must I endure?

_@Fenix Wulfheart

Very SLE looking avatar to me


----------



## counterintuitive

SEE works. Maybe ESI


----------



## Graveyard

ShieldMaiden said:


> _How many more SEE puns must I endure?_


_

You haven't SEEn them all. 

@counterintuitive Alpha NT._


----------



## sinaasappel

This SEEms to be right 
No okay *goes away*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Too much battle and not enough energy. You will be declared an SLI.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Oddball Ne schtick. ILE.


----------



## SheWolf

@people making SEE puns

Fight me.

(Skip me)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ShieldMaiden said:


> @people making SEE puns
> 
> Fight me.
> 
> (Skip me)


I SEE you are SEEthing at the SEEpage of all of the unSEEmly SEEdy jokes; well, fear not, I shall use my SEEr powers to SEEd the SEEking forum with SEEly SEEmings...SEEn, me breda?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Is an unknown in MBTI the same as an unknown in socionics?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I don't get it. Is that a joke or an honest question? I wish I got it, but I don't.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I don't get it. Is that a joke or an honest question? I wish I got it, but I don't.


Flip a coin, but know that I will only help you if you release your inhibitions.


----------



## counterintuitive

ShieldMaiden said:


> @people making SEE puns
> 
> Fight me.
> 
> (Skip me)


SEE



Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I SEE you are SEEthing at the SEEpage of all of the unSEEmly SEEdy jokes; well, fear not, I shall use my SEEr powers to SEEd the SEEking forum with SEEly SEEmings...SEEn, me breda?


IEI

These are the last two on-topic posts.


----------



## Murkury

counterintuitive said:


> these are the last two on-topic posts.


ile


----------



## counterintuitive

Murkury said:


> ile


Lol I can't even. Avatar and signature are blank and still this happens.


LII for you


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

sig communicates sense of time flow. temporal intuitive vibe. Seems t more than f right now, gonna go with...LIE. Maybe ILI.


----------



## Immolate

> Sagittarius/AC Aries/MH Capricorn/Dominant Sun/Moon/Pluto/8th House | Melancholic/Sanguine | Slytherin/Ravenclaw


Beta NF because FeTi and a dash of Slytherin.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hah! You, madam, type wonderfully. I approve this method.

I'm just gonna slyther-in to this thread and ssssibilantly sssssuggest that you are an IEE.

(Skip me)


----------



## SheWolf

Better not be shit talk about Slytherins up in here.

Lmao.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Se power-wannabe avatar. Easy socializing, no awkwardness, avatar seems to be reaching out, just somehow strikes me as ethician. SEE or ESI.


----------



## SheWolf

(Reviving this thread lol)

Water icon makes me think EII for some reason.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ShieldMaiden said:


> (Reviving this thread lol)
> 
> Water icon makes me think EII for some reason.


Really? Ni is usually the "water" function, have you seen the table that lays out speech mannerisms of the functions? 

Check it out, it's kind of cool: Socionics - the16types.info - Semantics and Vocabulary of Information Elements

Gonna go with Ne this time, you try IEE on for size.


----------



## SheWolf

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> ShieldMaiden said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Reviving this thread lol)
> 
> Water icon makes me think EII for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Ni is usually the "water" function, have you seen the table that lays out speech mannerisms of the functions?
> 
> Check it out, it's kind of cool: Socionics - the16types.info - Semantics and Vocabulary of Information Elements
> 
> Gonna go with Ne this time, you try IEE on for size.
Click to expand...


Oooo. I'll take a look!

(Skip me, whoever is next)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Really? Ni is usually the "water" function, have you seen the table that lays out speech mannerisms of the functions?
> 
> Check it out, it's kind of cool: Socionics - the16types.info - Semantics and Vocabulary of Information Elements
> 
> 
> Gonna go with Ne this time, you try IEE on for size.


Similar to @FearAndTrembling and the snowflake and water metaphors that were used to explain the functions.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Similar to @FearAndTrembling and the snowflake and water metaphors that were used to explain the functions.


Metaphors are kind of stupid rly. Unless explaining love to a youngster or something. It just shows you do not have enough wordplay to explain something property.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Captain Mclain said:


> Metaphors are kind of stupid rly. Unless explaining love to a youngster or something. It just shows you do not have enough wordplay to explain something property.


Explaining and understanding are different.
At any rate, do you believe I am accurately typed Captain? I am disconcerted by my recent changes in behavior and thought patterns.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Captain Mclain said:


> Metaphors are kind of stupid rly. Unless explaining love to a youngster or something. It just shows you do not have enough wordplay to explain something property.


No. 

Metaphor is very useful in learning. It frees you from the immediacy of the situation. It allows you to like abstract an essence and move it into another thing. Seeing how different things come together. 

An example of like a garden hose and blood vessels. Why do narrowing of blood vessels raise your blood pressure? Take a garden hose without a nozzle and turn it on. Water comes out pretty slow. But put your thumb over it to partially block it and it creates pressure enough to squirt somebody. Blockage raises the pressure.

An example in typing. Ti and Fi for example can be seen as muscle system. Ti is the bicep and Fi the tricep. You cannot use both at once. One has to rest when another works.


You can take how bones form as a metaphor for all things that require softness to lead hardness. Once hardness catches up with softness, growth stops. I have compared philosophy to cartilage and science to bone.

Metaphors are bridges. They bridge two things that are not connected on the surface. They are kind of like a translator. You translate this idea to this other area. Freud said something like metaphors make us feel at home and they do. They take known thing and apply it to an unknown for better understanding. 

It is a kind of pictorial thinking. That is what Ni is.


----------



## SheWolf

I love listening to Ni-doms and their metaphors. *dreamy sigh*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I was once capable in that field. But then I experienced the same ills as my favorite cartoon character. Depression.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

FearAndTrembling said:


> No.
> 
> Metaphor is very useful in learning. It frees you from the immediacy of the situation. It allows you to like abstract an essence and move it into another thing. Seeing how different things come together.
> 
> An example of like a garden hose and blood vessels. Why do narrowing of blood vessels raise your blood pressure? Take a garden hose without a nozzle and turn it on. Water comes out pretty slow. But put your thumb over it to partially block it and it creates pressure enough to squirt somebody. Blockage raises the pressure.
> 
> An example in typing. Ti and Fi for example can be seen as muscle system. Ti is the bicep and Fi the tricep. You cannot use both at once. One has to rest when another works.
> 
> 
> You can take how bones form as a metaphor for all things that require softness to lead hardness. Once hardness catches up with softness, growth stops. I have compared philosophy to cartilage and science to bone.
> 
> Metaphors are bridges. They bridge two things that are not connected on the surface. They are kind of like a translator. You translate this idea to this other area. Freud said something like metaphors make us feel at home and they do. They take known thing and apply it to an unknown for better understanding.
> 
> It is a kind of pictorial thinking. That is what Ni is.


Word.

Also, you are an IEI or an EIE IMO


----------



## Captain Mclain

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Explaining and understanding are different.
> At any rate, do you believe I am accurately typed Captain? I am disconcerted by my recent changes in behavior and thought patterns.


I think you are LII.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Mmm. EIE.
@Grandmaster Yoda
I see you as an Ne and Ti Ego for sure. So either LII or ILE. You have that wtf factor I associate with strong Ne use, and you do make sense in spite of that in a way I perceive as Ne+Ti.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Mmm. EIE.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda
> I see you as an Ne and Ti Ego for sure. So either LII or ILE. You have that wtf factor I associate with strong Ne use, and you do make sense in spite of that in a way I perceive as Ne+Ti.


I feel as though Ti is the most easily understood function or element. But that after an period of nihilism and uncharacteristic interactions I haven't been on top of such things related to it.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I feel as though Ti is the most easily understood function or element. But that after an period of nihilism and uncharacteristic interactions I haven't been on top of such things related to it.


Nihilism is destructive, yo. Give yourself time to reacquaint yourself to yourself before you question that which you are. When you can stand tall and proud and say "I am myself", then is the time when you shall be able to self assess with accuracy and verve. Realize that your recent interactions, being that they are uncharacteristic, are misleading and not representative of your true self in totum. You shall be the best judge when you have taken the time to evaluate the whole rather than small parts. You can do it, man.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Nihilism is destructive, yo. Give yourself time to reacquaint yourself to yourself before you question that which you are. When you can stand tall and proud and say "I am myself", then is the time when you shall be able to self assess with accuracy and verve. Realize that your recent interactions, being that they are uncharacteristic, are misleading and not representative of your true self in totum. You shall be the best judge when you have taken the time to evaluate the whole rather than small parts. You can do it, man.


Some people believe that parts don't exist, and believe that what we call parts are merely wholes arranged in a way to appear like what we would call parts if they had existed.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Whether they are called parts or wholes, I believe there are more things to see beyond the present situation. Seek to sense that which is not sensed, and in that way achieve harmony within the self.


----------



## SheWolf

Going with IEI


----------



## Wisteria

Ooh, where do people find these avatars?
You definitely seem like an xSFx. Guessing SEE again.


----------



## SheWolf

Your avatar definitely gives me an SEI vibe.


----------



## Arto

Hmm, something EII about you...


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Artistic and creative signature that seems very Ni. Going with IEI.


----------



## Sygma

Captain Mclain said:


> Metaphors are kind of stupid rly. Unless explaining love to a youngster or something. It just shows you do not have enough wordplay to explain something property.


I think it's the polar opposite, lol. Take winter as a season. Take snow as your thoughts. Depending of how much it come down you might have the most solid ice foundation that'll let others use it in order for them to do something entirely different with and share that to a larger number of their peers.

Lol, the most lyric socionic subtype saying metaphors are stupid would be like a SLE saying that adrenaline shots are boring


----------



## Captain Mclain

Sygma said:


> I think it's the polar opposite, lol. Take winter as a season. Take snow as your thoughts. Depending of how much it come down you might have the most solid ice foundation that'll let others use it in order for them to do something entirely different with and share that to a larger number of their peers.
> 
> Lol, the most lyric socionic subtype saying metaphors are stupid would be like a SLE saying that adrenaline shots are boring


Saying that your thoughts is like snow, what does that do good for? It just pretentious poetry


----------



## Sygma

Captain Mclain said:


> Saying that your thoughts is like snow, what does that do good for? It just pretentious poetry


Alright, what about this then ?

The important part is in the essence, not the image


----------



## karmachameleon

Si/Ne


----------



## SheWolf

Hm. ILE.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Sygma said:


> I think it's the polar opposite, lol. Take winter as a season. Take snow as your thoughts. Depending of how much it come down you might have the most solid ice foundation that'll let others use it in order for them to do something entirely different with and share that to a larger number of their peers.
> 
> Lol, the most lyric socionic subtype saying metaphors are stupid would be like a SLE saying that adrenaline shots are boring



Made me think of some songs. lol






Time, time, time See what's become of me
While I looked around for my possibilities
I was so hard to please
But look around Leaves are brown
And the sky is a hazy shade of winter

Leaves are brown, now
And the sky is a hazy shade of winter
Hang on to your hopes, my friend
That's an easy thing to say
But if your hopes should pass away
Simply pretend That you can build them again
Look around
The grass is high
The fields are ripe
It's the springtime of my life
Seasons change with the scenery
Weaving time in a tapestry
Won't you stop and remember me
At any convenient time?






​


----------



## FearAndTrembling

I like the imagery in Stones lyrics for example:






Oh, a storm is threat'ning
My very life today
If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away

War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away

Ooh, see the fire is sweepin'
Our very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet
Mad bull lost it's way


A great example is Tumblin Dice. "You gotta roll me." Nobody is cooler than the Stones.






Women think I'm tasty, but they're always tryin' to waste me
And make me burn the candle right down,
But baby, baby, I don't need no jewels in my crown.

'Cause all you women is low down gamblers,
Cheatin' like I don't know how,
But baby, baby, there's fever in the funk house now.
This low down bitchin' got my poor feet a itchin',
Don't you know you know the duece is still wild.

Baby, I can't stay, you got to roll me
And call me the tumblin' dice.

Always in a hurry, I never stop to worry,
Don't you see the time flashin' by.
Honey, got no money,
I'm all sixes and sevens and nines.
Say now baby, I'm the rank outsider,
You can be my partner in crime.

But baby, I can't stay,
You got to roll me and call me the tumblin',
Roll me and call me the tumblin' dice.

Oh, my, my, my, I'm the lone crap shooter,
Playin' the field ev'ry night.

But baby, I can't stay,
You got to roll me and call me the tumblin' dice, (Call me the tumblin')
Got to roll me (yayes), Got to roll me, Got to roll me (Oh yeah)
Got to roll me
Got to roll me (yeah)
Got to roll me (Keep on rolling)
Got to roll me (Keep on rolling)
Got to roll me (Keep on rolling)
Got to roll me
My baby, call me the tumblin' dice, yeah


----------



## Sygma

The Stones ! legendary alchemy ... and their sound ... its funny that when Vietnam was a thing, music was so feverish in the name of peace. James Brown would know too

Lol, actually whenever something have to be fought, music seem to always be the most impactful media. Or speeches. It's always with a voice in all cases


----------



## Immolate

@ShieldMaiden Clearly FeTi because wolves, pack animals, social hierarchy. 

(I have no solid opinion on your type.)


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> @ShieldMaiden Clearly FeTi because wolves, pack animals, social hierarchy.
> 
> (I have no solid opinion on your type.)


Beta is all about social hierarchy. Lmao.

I love wolves though. Always has been one of my favorite animals.


----------



## karmachameleon

@lets mosey delta


----------



## Immolate

karmachameleon said:


> @_lets mosey_ delta


How so?


----------



## karmachameleon

lets mosey said:


> How so?


it's a vibe thread.


----------



## Immolate

karmachameleon said:


> it's a vibe thread.


That's twice now you've said delta. I'll stifle my curiosity.


----------



## karmachameleon

lets mosey said:


> That's twice now you've said delta. I'll stifle my curiosity.


oh, i dont even remember the last time. just looked at your pic.


----------



## Lustghost

SEE or ESI


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Esi


----------



## SheWolf

@Ghostbangs

Sorry to mention you I just love your profile picture!

(skip me, whoever is next)


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Fenix Wulfheart

Gamma SF, probably ESI


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Graveyard said:


> I don't know why, but you avatar makes me think of the Gamma quadra. Soooo... LIE?
> 
> EDIT: dang it
> 
> I still stand for Gamma vibes, but ESI now.


I confess myself curious. If you can figure out why, do let me know 

Is not my usual avatar but I love it anyway ^^


----------



## Vermillion

@_lets mosey_ actually I can see why you think LIE, he has that restless yet calculating vibe that LIEs do (and the messy hair)

I mostly just picked the ava cause it looks hot though.

SLI for you

@_Fenix Wulfheart_ LSI as fuck, man


----------



## SheWolf

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Is not my usual avatar but I love it anyway ^^



* *


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ShieldMaiden said:


> * *


You flirting with me? *challenging stare*

@Night Huntress
Hah, I'll take it. I adore Ti so.... *winks*


----------



## Vermillion

Fucking skippers. I demand to be typed.


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> @_lets mosey_ actually I can see why you think LIE, he has that restless yet calculating vibe that LIEs do (and the messy hair)
> 
> I mostly just picked the ava cause it looks hot though.


That's good to know about the hair. 



> SLI for you


(wonders what says Fe PoLR, if anything )

@ShieldMaiden Beta, brings to mind this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/691530-how-do-you-see-each-quadra.html


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> (wonders what says Fe PoLR, if anything )


Nothing, just Si and Fi from the ava/sig


----------



## SheWolf

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> You flirting with me? *challenging stare*



* *





Mmmm... maybe, or maybe not.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sli


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> @ShieldMaiden Beta, brings to mind this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/691530-how-do-you-see-each-quadra.html


Awesome. I love Betas.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@Night Huntress

Something Beta or Gamma. Likely Ethical.

@ShieldMaiden
Gotcha. *Smiles*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni is there but where is there?


----------



## SheWolf

Yoda. Totally LII.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ShieldMaiden said:


> Yoda. Totally LII.


Explain.


----------



## The_Wanderer

@Fenix Wulfhart

BBBBBeta. Probably an Ni one.


----------



## Vermillion

@The_Wanderer
As SEE as an SEE gets


----------



## SheWolf

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Explain.


Not much to explain, Yoda is just usually typed as an LII.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ShieldMaiden said:


> Not much to explain, Yoda is just usually typed as an LII.


They have been typing me as an ENTP. Fools.


----------



## SheWolf

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ShieldMaiden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to explain, Yoda is just usually typed as an LII.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been typing me as an ENTP. Fools.
Click to expand...

Well, they're not too far off!


----------



## SheWolf

@The Perfect Storm

This was likely the thread you were looking for, doll. XD XD


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

See


----------



## SheWolf

IEI as fock. Lol.


----------



## Immolate

I'll hand you SEE because you seem to be dropping it everywhere.


----------



## SheWolf

Staring at your avatar gives me a Beta vibe now. LSI.


----------



## Immolate

ShieldMaiden said:


> Staring at your avatar gives me a Beta vibe now. LSI.


You sure it's just the avatar?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Eii.


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> You sure it's just the avatar?


Yes. I also just clicked on the link in your signature. Is that your artwork? Definite Beta vibes, though now I lean towards high Ni. Likely IEI.


----------



## Immolate

ShieldMaiden said:


> Yes. I also just clicked on the link in your signature. Is that your artwork? Definite Beta vibes, though now I lean towards high Ni. Likely IEI.


Not my art, just what I'm drawn to in terms of theme, style, and so on. It's interesting that you get Ni and Fe from it whereas Night Huntress got Si and Fi. People's interpretations of imagery and behavior is what draws me to this thread.


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> Not my art, just what I'm drawn to in terms of theme, style, and so on. It's interesting that you get Ni and Fe from it whereas Night Huntress got Si and Fi. People's interpretations of imagery and behavior is what draws me to this thread.


Here's how I see that artwork as Beta...

There's something about the images of people and how it presents the human body. A certain... melancholy that screams for social justice. Fe. It's abstract and "hard"... Almost harsh and subtly violent. Ni-Se. Certainly Se valuing as I perceive a lot of violent and impact themes.

It is very interesting how people perceive different imagery.


----------



## Kintsugi

ESI ESI ESI

I got it right this time? :tongue:


----------



## SheWolf

@The Perfect Storm

Yes, good job. XD

Your avatar always gives me IEE/EII vibes. But then when I see you write something it's like "Yup... SEE."


----------



## Kintsugi

@ShieldMaiden

Yeah, she does look quite Delta NFish, I guess. 

I was drawn to it because loved the artwork (I created a character for her because I'm a geek), and also because my partner said I look a little like her (but, you know, she's A LOT better looking xD).


----------



## Dragheart Luard

So basically the elf is some potato NF xD


----------



## SheWolf

The Perfect Storm said:


> @_ShieldMaiden_
> 
> Yeah, she does look quite Delta NFish, I guess.
> 
> I was drawn to it because loved the artwork (I created a character for her because I'm a geek), and also because my partner said I look a little like her (but, you know, she's A LOT better looking xD).


Oh lord, I create characters for the artwork I see, too. 

I showed my mom a picture of Elizabeth Gillies because I liked her hair and she thought it was a picture of me. Not sure how I feel about that. XD


----------



## SheWolf

Mordred Phantom said:


> So basically the elf is some potato NF xD


Delta NF's are precious potatoes.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

ShieldMaiden said:


> Delta NF's are precious potatoes.


That elf is an aristocratic potato XD


----------



## Kintsugi

Mordred Phantom said:


> So basically the elf is some potato NF xD


Yes...

but she's also the best warrior that the potato elves have against the worlds greatest enemy....the COCKROACH BRIGADE. 

Did we just go all Ne?


----------



## SheWolf

The Perfect Storm said:


> Yes...
> 
> but she's also the best warrior that the potato elves have against the worlds greatest enemy....the COCKROACH BRIGADE.
> 
> Did we just got all Ne?


I think so and it's kind of scaring me. >.>


----------



## Dragheart Luard

The Perfect Storm said:


> Yes...
> 
> but she's also the best warrior that the potato elves have against the worlds greatest enemy....the COCKROACH BRIGADE.
> 
> Did we just go all Ne?


Funny that the guy from my avatar represents an elf from Vanguard, so he can help to cut the roaches while riding a derpy horse xD


----------



## Kintsugi

@_ShieldMaiden_

Ahh, I like the new avatar (I'm still going with ESI, or perhaps Beta NF ).

It's funny, when you compare our avatars together the similarities and differences are amusing. It reminds me of when me and my ESI buddy from school sat next to each other during an art exam (the theme was "fantasy world"), and she ended up painting a scene full of dark faeries while I painted something that looked more similar to a colourful elf-world.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entropic said:


> Pretty simple: delta Ne is blocked with Fi, so it seeks to realize the potential of a person. So delta is about creating a comfortable environment where people can productively develop themselves. Think of the traditional school system for example, great example of delta logic.


Huh. That makes sense. So it just doesn't have the silliness, and becomes all about how to improve things. "I see a new/maybe better way to do it, let's try it." That sort of thing, but emphasis on making sure people are OK with it.

Personally, I didn't like the traditional school system. It's so structured, the day in and day out stuff was the same every day. Nothing to hold the interest except the material itself. I wound up dropping out and getting a GED even though I could grasp the material because I didn't keep up with the work. I'd learn the material and then never do the homework then ace tests to pass classes. Eventually that didn't work any more because the school shuttled me into the Advanced Placement Track and I didn't take it seriously enough. Got held back a year. Then I got too old for child support. My mom threw me out into the street and school wasn't really an option any more.

Fun times. Things are much better now, though. I have a stable home, 2 roomies, going to college for psychology, and actually keeping up with the homework because psych is bloody fascinating. That probably explains what I am doing here ^^

^Gonna go with EII with that avvie. Seems more Intuitive for some reason. Like something a Delta would pick.


----------



## Immolate

EIE because I wouldn't expect an IEI to flaunt his bite.


----------



## SheWolf

^

This image is less harsh than what I've seen you use before. Almost Alpha. LII.


----------



## Immolate

ShieldMaiden said:


> ^
> 
> This image is less harsh than what I've seen you use before. Almost Alpha. LII.


And yet your initial vibe for my previous avatar was also LII. What says Ti > Fe to you?


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> ShieldMaiden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> This image is less harsh than what I've seen you use before. Almost Alpha. LII.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your initial vibe for my previous avatar was also LII. What says Ti > Fe to you?
Click to expand...

The way the figure is made up of shapes makes me think of logical structure. Something very robotic/digital about it. Ti-Ne. 

Fe would be more focused on expression/conveying an emotion. The figure has no face, and is standing in a default way, absent of expression.


----------



## Immolate

ShieldMaiden said:


> The way the figure is made up of shapes makes me think of logical structure. Something very robotic/digital about it. Ti-Ne.
> 
> Fe would be more focused on expression/conveying an emotion. The figure has no face, and is standing in a default way, absent of expression.


And this one? You suggested both LII and LSI.


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> And this one? You suggested both LII and LSI.


I would say LSI.


----------



## Immolate

ShieldMaiden said:


> I would say LSI.


Yes, but what about it says Ti > Fe to you? Your overall impression of my choices seems to be "Ti" and I'd like to understand your thought process a bit more. Feel free to PM me if you'd rather not derail the thread, or not, I'm just curious here.


----------



## Entropic

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Huh. That makes sense. So it just doesn't have the silliness, and becomes all about how to improve things. "I see a new/maybe better way to do it, let's try it." That sort of thing, but emphasis on making sure people are OK with it.
> 
> Personally, I didn't like the traditional school system. It's so structured, the day in and day out stuff was the same every day. Nothing to hold the interest except the material itself. I wound up dropping out and getting a GED even though I could grasp the material because I didn't keep up with the work. I'd learn the material and then never do the homework then ace tests to pass classes. Eventually that didn't work any more because the school shuttled me into the Advanced Placement Track and I didn't take it seriously enough. Got held back a year. Then I got too old for child support. My mom threw me out into the street and school wasn't really an option any more.
> 
> Fun times. Things are much better now, though. I have a stable home, 2 roomies, going to college for psychology, and actually keeping up with the homework because psych is bloody fascinating. That probably explains what I am doing here ^^
> 
> ^Gonna go with EII with that avvie. Seems more Intuitive for some reason. Like something a Delta would pick.


Delta can be quite whimsical too, but it's not the same as it is in alpha. Both quadras can be quite goofy though, given the right circumstances. And a key aspect of Si is regularity because it creates comfort knowing what there is to come. Not so much in the sense of rules or laws, but more in the sense that you know what to expect so you can also tell how much or little effort you need to put into something and thus not strain yourself. I guess it is to compensate for lack of Ni valuing.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> EIE because I wouldn't expect an IEI to flaunt his bite.


Is your opinion based on the flaunting or on the apparent pride in the bite? Because I have never actually bitten like that, I just decided to do pretend flirting. XD
@Entropic
Ah, I see. That makes sense.
Gonna go with ILI. Getting a Ni-Ti vibe, and LII is Alpha so not LII.


----------



## SheWolf

I'll say ILI this time.


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Is your opinion based on the flaunting or on the apparent pride in the bite? Because I have never actually bitten like that, I just decided to do pretend flirting. XD


Yes, I'll stick with Fe


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> Yes, I'll stick with Fe


Woof.

Crystallized avatar makes me think of Ti for some reason. LII.


----------



## SheWolf

Hardness in the eyes and calculating, yet forceful in nature makes me think LSI.


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Woof.
> 
> Crystallized avatar makes me think of Ti *for some reason*. LII.


I've always thought crystals, geometry, architecture were fairly representative of Ti.

Excuse to post images:


----------



## counterintuitive

^ Those pictures are so soothing to me. Lol. Thank you for posting.

Sometimes I google "Structure" and go to image search and just look. Lol.

LII again for you


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

It's a LIE


----------



## SheWolf

_Skippers...._ >.>


----------



## Immolate

counterintuitive said:


> ^ Those pictures are so soothing to me. Lol. Thank you for posting.
> 
> Sometimes I google "Structure" and go to image search and just look. Lol.
> 
> LII again for you


"Soothing." Seeking. LIE unravels and reveals itself to be ILE or frustrated Si ego.

Others are free to skip me.


----------



## Vermillion

@Fenix Wulfheart today I'm gonna go with EIE.


----------



## Vermillion

@Wisteria SLI. You got this mom vibe going on lollll
@Verity EII 6w7-2w1-1w9 so/sp


----------



## Verity

@Night Huntress ESI-Se 8w9

I get a Delta Introvert vibe from my own


----------



## Vermillion

Verity said:


> @_Night Huntress_ ESI-Se 8w9
> 
> I get a Delta Introvert vibe from my own


Ahh 8w9! <3 First time I've ever been typed that! It's my favorite (conceptually).

Your avas tend to be NF imo.


----------



## Verity

Night Huntress said:


> Ahh 8w9! <3 First time I've ever been typed that! It's my favorite (conceptually).
> 
> Your avas tend to be NF imo.


It's the avatar. The quote in your sig is more 5w6.

And you know I'm an EIE hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Eii


----------



## SheWolf

Verity said:


> ShieldMaiden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sei
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular reason?
Click to expand...

Just vibe from avatar. No other reason


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Eie sorceress looking for revenge . Kinda scary :shocked:
@Fenix Wulfheart
ILI on his Se


----------



## SheWolf

crashbandicoot said:


> Eie sorceres . Kinda scary


Me? lol. Good. I love scaring people.


----------



## Vermillion

Verity said:


> It's the avatar. The quote in your sig is more 5w6.
> 
> And you know I'm an EIE hiding in plain sight.


It's from an 8w9 song. Close enough, right? 

If you're an EIE you're not doing a very good job pretending.


----------



## Apple Pine

ESI

As, this avatar reminds me of @AddictiveMuse

Lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Iee


----------



## Immolate

@Apple Pine Let's see how I can spin this: lack of awareness/complete dismissal of physical surroundings and personal well-being, Si PoLR, LIE before EIE because dead eyes.

@Grandmaster Yoda Let's say ILE > LII because you vibrate.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lets mosey said:


> @Apple Pine Let's see how I can spin this: lack of awareness/complete dismissal of physical surroundings and personal well-being, Si PoLR, LIE before EIE because dead eyes.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda Let's say ILE > LII because you vibrate.


But how do you know if I am an extrovert?


----------



## Apple Pine

@lets mosey

Your avatars always strike as EII
@Grandmaster Yoda

LSI xD


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Not even SLI? I am not sensitive. Actually, that reminds me of Tenzin from the Legend of Korra. Funny despite being an ISTJ.


----------



## Immolate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not even SLI? I am not sensitive. Actually, that reminds me of Tenzin from the Legend of Korra. Funny despite being an ISTJ.


I don't know if you're an extrovert, but your humor strikes me a certain way, simply my superficial impression.

Ah, I love Tenzin, and I find SLI or LSE characters hilarious in general.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lets mosey said:


> I don't know if you're an extrovert, but your humor strikes me a certain way, simply my superficial impression.
> 
> Ah, I love Tenzin, and I find SLI or LSE characters hilarious in general.


Come now. I simply want to debate my type and I have done too many typing threads so these threads are useful.
Such a mature show. If you have been around the block you would have noticed that it has piqued my interest.


----------



## Apple Pine

You little Yoda

You seem more chill than INTPs/LIIs. More easy going. Lol

And this



> Come now. I simply want to debate my type and I have done too many typing threads so these threads are useful.


You are like cmoooon let's do something, rather than being calm and being ready to prove everyone you are right on everything. Lol


----------



## Immolate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Come now. I simply want to debate my type and I have done too many typing threads so these threads are useful.
> Such a mature show. If you have been around the block you would have noticed that it has piqued my interest.


I've been collecting a bit of dust in this nook of the forum. I'll do some traveling and get back to you once I've developed a stronger impression of your type.

Also, just because:










People are always free to skip me when I derail.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Apple Pine said:


> You little Yoda
> 
> You seem more chill than INTPs/LIIs. More easy going. Lol
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> You are like cmoooon let's do something, rather than being calm and being ready to prove everyone you are right on everything. Lol


I wonder what I am? I don't even know. I don't think other people I know view me as an INTP outside of PerC. More of J type, a controller.


----------



## SheWolf

@counterintuitive

Youch, so much bite. SEE. XD


----------



## Immolate

ESE outfitted with dragon scale.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ILI vibe .


----------



## Verity

Lsi


----------



## SheWolf

EII vibe.


----------



## Auburn

ESI vibe 

edit: which happens to be your type o_o so I guess it worked out.


----------



## counterintuitive

For some reason avatar seems IEI.

Wait what you joined in Dec 2008 and you only have 16 posts :shocked: :kitteh:


----------



## Vermillion

You can't escape the ILE.


----------



## Auburn

counterintuitive said:


> For some reason avatar seems IEI.
> 
> Wait what you joined in Dec 2008 and you only have 16 posts :shocked: :kitteh:


That's 8 years isn't it.. 0.o Holy cow.
I guess my post ratio is 2 posts per year.

Fear not, I shall make up for lost time! @ nighthuntress, Your avvy gives me an introverted Beta type. Perhaps an angsty TiSe or NiFe poet with an "f the world" vibe. And it looks like he should have a smoke in his fingers.

(next person, feel free to skip me)


----------



## Graveyard

Heh, I kinda agree. Your avatar looks IEI-ish. But I'd also make a bet on LII.


----------



## Vermillion

Auburn said:


> Fear not, I shall make up for lost time! @ nighthuntress, Your avvy gives me an introverted Beta type. Perhaps an angsty TiSe or NiFe poet with an "f the world" vibe. And it looks like he should have a smoke in his fingers.


Lol you hit the nail on the head. I do happen to like men who are philosophically inclined introverts. (Though I prefer gammas over betas I think, but why be picky )

@_Graveyard_ EIE


----------



## Verity

pink sig means ESE


----------



## Vermillion

Verity said:


> pink sig means ESE


ok then. Black sig with "fuck" in it, must be LSI.

...


----------



## counterintuitive

ESE.


Nah, still Gamma SF. SEE


----------



## To_august

Sig showing structured pattern and mentioning mavericks -> must be ILE.


----------



## Verity

ILI, avatar seems Ni(minimalistic and devoid of color with only one road forwards) and your vibe overall is pretty Fi.


----------



## Immolate

Oh, I love the change.

No longer in your sig, but:






Certainly Se valuing, ILI overall is appropriate.


----------



## Graveyard

Your avatar strikes me as Ti-ish and a bit of Ne. Perhaps LII?


----------



## Serpent

Eie


----------



## Vermillion

Sle


----------



## Verity

a really laid-back ESI I guess


----------



## counterintuitive

Hm Gamma introvert, ILI > ESI



_Sent from my phone doohickey using some free app, man, I don't even know_


----------



## Jakuri

QueenOfNight said:


> A lot of people tell me that I give off a Ni-Fe vibe in these things.  Hm


Apparently I give off Fi vibe, particularly Fi-Ne (and to a lesser extent, Ti-Ne)  hmm

Anyway, for @counterintuitive ... alpha NT. ILE-Ne or LII-Ne (inert/contact one btw).


----------



## counterintuitive

Jakuri said:


> Apparently I give off Fi vibe, particularly Fi-Ne (and to a lesser extent, Ti-Ne)  hmm


Indeed, your vibe is quite xII, I think it's the harmless Se PoLR avatar . I'll go with EII for you 



> Anyway, for @counterintuitive ... alpha NT. ILE-Ne or LII-Ne (inert/contact one btw).


But ILE-Ne is inert subtype then and LII-Ne is contact subtype...? Was that intentional?


----------



## Jakuri

counterintuitive said:


> But ILE-Ne is inert subtype then and LII-Ne is contact subtype...? Was that intentional?


Oh, I meant to say not DCNH but inert/contact, though I happened to order the types in the "correct" order (inert and contact respectively as you said).
I couldn't decide on E/I on the third letter but I did see a strong Ne vibe, so I listed two alpha NT subtypes that have strengthened Ne.

Whoever is trying to bring this thread back on track, I guess I will let that person type me or counterintuitive. Up to you!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hmm...i remember typing you and seeing Ni, but your avatar seems more Ji...

Going with EII. Maybe LII.


----------



## Vermillion

^
EIE

(unrelated: @_lets mosey_ please source me to your new avatar. I may or may not need to stare at the high-res version for a while)


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> (unrelated: @_lets mosey_ please source me to your new avatar. I may or may not need to stare at the high-res version for a while)


Of course:


----------



## Vermillion

lets mosey said:


> Of course:


Thanks. It's sexy as hell. 

Where do you get your stuff? tumblr?


----------



## Immolate

Night Huntress said:


> Thanks. It's sexy as hell.
> 
> Where do you get your stuff? tumblr?


Yes, I collect things at random here. Sometimes they link back to the artists, sometimes they don't.


----------



## SheWolf

I'm gonna get this thread going again

Gonna type @_lets mosey_ 's sexy asf avatar again as ILI. Possibly LIE.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sei


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

lii


----------



## SheWolf

ILE because bike riding kangaroo


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Esi because I I see those 3 letters and I'm guessing that's got to be your type


----------



## The_Wanderer

Earthious said:


> Esi because I I see those 3 letters and I'm guessing that's got to be your type


ILE because I'm going to assume that this was humour that I didn't quite get.


----------



## Verity

Picture is about as far from Si as it gets and @The_Wanderer is quite the individualistic name so: LIE


----------



## SheWolf

Hm. ILI


----------



## Jakuri

Going with SEE.


----------



## Immolate

Gentle, EII or SEI.


----------



## counterintuitive

Avatar... ILI.


OK I changed stuff so my vibe should be different now. Right?


----------



## The_Wanderer

Some sorta Alpha. Why? Because you're trying hard to change something that doesn't matter .


----------



## SheWolf

Sle


----------



## Wisteria

ILI for the avatar


----------



## Immolate

@counterintuitive I would have thought more sensing + feeling from my avatar. (Also, you just keep digging yourself into Ti )

@Wisteria IEI, perhaps.


----------



## counterintuitive

lets mosey said:


> @counterintuitive I would have thought more sensing + feeling from my avatar. (Also, you just keep digging yourself into Ti )


ESI would have been my second guess. So I'll say ESI this time. 

And lol I know, I can't deny the Ti any more :crazy:


----------



## Dragheart Luard

ILE as the avatar gives me an NT vibe xD


----------



## Schizoid

Avatar gives off ILI vibe.


----------



## To_august

Avatar gives off victim feeling vibes, so I'd say IEI.


----------



## SheWolf

Gamma-ish avatar. Going with ESI.


----------



## AdInfinitum

QueenOfNight said:


> Gamma-ish avatar. Going with ESI.


IEI, very symbolic choices overall.


----------



## Immolate

You bring to mind an elegant and long-enduring pillar, so I'll say LSE.


----------



## Kintsugi

Avatar makes me think IEI


----------



## Jakuri

Intense vibe, so likely decisive. Fi vibe seems clear so I will go with Gamma SF.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Comfortable and dynamic. SEI, maybe?


----------



## Kintsugi

@Fenix Wulfheart

Going with IEI. It seems my initial vibes were were wrong.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You know. I think of an SLE. You appear to be an indignant rock star or super villain.


----------



## Jakuri

Lots of Ne. Alpha NT...perhaps ILE.


----------



## Kintsugi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You know. I think of an SLE. You appear to be an indignant rock star or super villain.


I love this. :laughing:

Gotta go with Alpha NT for you. Sorry, predictable much?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Jakuri said:


> Lots of Ne. Alpha NT...perhaps ILE.


Do not fret. This will all be decided in the official thread.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Perfect Storm said:


> I love this. :laughing:
> 
> Gotta go with Alpha NT for you. Sorry, predictable much?


You have to remember that the past does not dictate the future as we believe. That is merely an animal instinct.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

LII becomes ILE.


----------



## Graveyard

That avatar, on closer inspection, looks very Se valuing. Hmm, IEI?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hm. Avatar seems kinda distantly Diva-ish. Disconnected yet diva...EIE? Or IEI-Fe.


----------



## Immolate

I'll grant you LSI for the moment.


----------



## Wisteria

guessing SLI


----------



## Jakuri

IEI or EII....going with EII this time.


----------



## counterintuitive

Avatar is so EII



_Sent from my phone doohickey using some application thing_


----------



## Immolate

Everything and everyone is dead.

I'll give you IEE because I know it's quite wrong.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Esi


----------



## SheWolf

That's quite the avatar you have there, Crash. Lol. ESE, alternatively ILE.


----------



## Immolate

@QueenOfNight Loud beta.

@crashbandicoot Your first avatar change seemed a bit Se and Fe, but then you turned yourself into an alpha tomato, so I agree with ESE.


----------



## counterintuitive

^ ESI


Crash - Alpha. So Alpha. 




lets mosey said:


> Everything and everyone is dead.
> 
> I'll give you IEE because I know it's quite wrong.


Lol I thought I killed the thread! Nearly 48 hours without a post! Thank you! :crazy: :tongue:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Maybe LII by avatar, but there's something softer or freer to you vibe-based.


----------



## SheWolf

SEE or EIE.


----------



## Graveyard

All the Beta. All of it.

Gonna go with LSI vibe now.


----------



## SheWolf

Graveyard said:


> All the Beta. All of it.
> 
> Gonna go with LSI vibe now.


I wonder why it is that I give off such a Beta vibe? XD


----------



## Immolate

QueenOfNight said:


> I wonder why it is that I give off such a Beta vibe? XD


Your current avatar: loud victim/aggressor imagery and such


----------



## Starflakes

Hmm. Delta. But then again everyone seems Delta to me. Honestly I have no idea. Lol.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Ooo someone new ! Probably an ILI or EII.


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> QueenOfNight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it is that I give off such a Beta vibe? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Your current avatar: loud victim/aggressor imagery and such
Click to expand...

Whenever I do some sort of wolf-themed avatar I get Beta. Then I get typed EIE or SLE usually.


----------



## Immolate

QueenOfNight said:


> Whenever I do some sort of wolf-themed avatar I get Beta. Then I get typed EIE or SLE usually.


Perhaps you should switch to vampires.

I wonder what people take from these pairings: victim/aggressor? if so, beta or gama?


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> Perhaps you should switch to vampires.
> 
> I wonder what people take from these pairings: victim/aggressor? if so, beta or gama?


Don't know but this sort of art gives me life. ♥


----------



## Mr inappropriate

LIE wild guess


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esi


----------



## Jakuri

LII-Ne


----------



## Verity

Avatar is about as non-Se as it gets. EII.


----------



## SheWolf

Avatar is either Gamma NT or LSI.


----------



## Immolate

^SLE 

The thread will have to forgive me for this, but it's boring in here and I'm tired of wolves in the beta quadra.

---










I suppose this is still beta, but lighter, less power imbalance, more caretaking than aggression, maybe softened by delta.










Alpha because these wolves look like little shits.










Gentle, dutiful, delta.










Gamma because look at it.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Let's go with an LIE answer


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> ^sle
> 
> the thread will have to forgive me for this, but it's boring in here and i'm tired of wolves in the beta quadra.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose this is still beta, but lighter, less power imbalance, more caretaking than aggression, maybe softened by delta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpha because these wolves look like little shits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gentle, dutiful, delta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamma because look at it.


YES.
ALL OF THESE PIECES.
I LOVE THEM
*AGGRESSIVELY HITS SAVE*

Especially the Gamma one! ♥


----------



## SheWolf

This thread derailed a bit and died. 

So, next person can type me and get it going again.


----------



## Immolate

@Fenix Wulfheart Apologies for the skip and derail. Going with IEI-Fe.

@QueenOfNight Going with LSI or SEE even though I know that combination is rough.

Free to skip.


----------



## To_august

This time around I'd go with a serious SEI.


----------



## Wisteria

Hm, ILI


----------



## SheWolf

SEE-Fi


----------



## Mr inappropriate

You always use Gamma SF avatars. This one seems ready to attack at the moment, SEE.


----------



## SheWolf

crashbandicoot said:


> You always use Gamma SF avatars. This one seems ready to attack at the moment, SEE.


Yeah, people tell me that I use either Gamma SF-like avatars or Beta NF ones. I like powerful, dark, ready-to-attack things. 

I have a full album of images I love on my profile.

The person in your avatar looks very Delta NF-like. EII.


----------



## counterintuitive

I agree, SEE.


Lol I think my Ti vibe has actually intensified :crazy:


----------



## SheWolf

counterintuitive said:


> I agree, SEE.
> 
> 
> Lol I think my Ti vibe has actually intensified :crazy:


You ooze Ti lol. I'm going with LII this time.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

counterintuitive said:


> That's interesting how you surfed from verity through those other words while keeping the same approximate meaning. I do that a lot too and end up guessing approximately correct meanings of words when I do not know the actual meaning of the word. It also helps when learning languages, I can surf to a nearby English word and guess the meaning of the word in the other language. Of course it only works if the word is somewhat similar and has a similar meaning. Lol.
> 
> Anyway you definitely seem Alpha NT.


Sometimes a more complex word sounds right so I use it but not before checking the definition.


----------



## Vermillion

@_lets mosey_

I don't like your avatar much this time. At first glance it makes me think of a model of the human muscular system, and it's so stark and clinical. So I'm giving you LII 5 this time.

I also feel like calling you Mousey.

@_Grandmaster Yoda_ 

You're a rule-breaker, so you don't get a type.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Dejected I am. Lousy ESE


----------



## Vermillion

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Dejected I am. Lousy ESE


Dammit, I don't wanna be your dual.

So I'll say you're ILE.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Night Huntress said:


> Dammit, I don't wanna be your dual.
> 
> So I'll say you're ILE.


I'm gonna pull up a chart to counter this strike. Though I am more interested in my thread. Where is the Phoenix King?


----------



## SheWolf

Christ, @counterintuitive , that avatar.  Such ESE. Sorry, had to say that.


----------



## Immolate

@Night Huntress Mousey. I am easygoing enough to accept such nicknames.

As for the avatar, just said a lot to me:


* *























(source)



You're a bit EII at the moment.

@Grandmaster Yoda I can only shove your thread a bit, perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lets mosey said:


> @Night Huntress Mousey. I am easygoing enough to accept such nicknames.
> 
> As for the avatar, just said a lot to me:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bit EII at the moment.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda I can only shove your thread a bit, perhaps tomorrow.


I suppose as long as I have something to look forward to I will be alright. Very well, I shall now track my package from China.


----------



## counterintuitive

Night Huntress said:


> @counterintuitive the avatar is hilarious but disconcerting. I'll give you SEI on drugs today.





Jakuri said:


> Precisely my thought, more on the disconcerting side imo.





QueenOfNight said:


> Christ, @counterintuitive , that avatar.  Such ESE. Sorry, had to say that.


Lol thanks everyone, I found it rather unsettling myself lol. It's slightly disturbing. I've created a monster! :laughing:


----------



## Dragheart Luard

For the lulz I will say that's ILE that smoked so much weed that acts like an ESE.


----------



## Immolate

SEE, text text text.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

mrm...IEE?


----------



## Captain Mclain

Lie x) But in reality IEI. Love that avatar.


----------



## 0+n*1

Ile


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ili


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@0+n*1

Ant is hard working but not ambitious.
LSE. But i see Fi in signature so maybe SLI.


----------



## leictreon

I get IEI or EIE vibes from your avatar


----------



## Vermillion

IEE. Adorable avatar


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SEI due to overly reclusive behavior


----------



## SheWolf

Th avatar gives me a mysterious but oddly playful vibe. LII


----------



## SheWolf

@lets mosey

your avatar gives me the creeps. I just don't like that texture on the body. It's disturbing somehow. Lol.


----------



## Immolate

QueenOfNight said:


> @_lets mosey_
> 
> your avatar gives me the creeps. I just don't like that texture on the body. It's disturbing somehow. Lol.


Huh.


* *















Also going with SLE.


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> Huh.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also going with SLE.


that makes me wanna vomit or something. It reminds me of fungus or something growing on the body. Icckkkkk.


----------



## leictreon

Se user, but mostly SLE or LSI. The wolf tho.

Edit: At least I was right about the Se...


----------



## SheWolf

leictreon said:


> Se user, but mostly SLE or LSI. The wolf tho.
> 
> Edit: At least I was right about the Se...


Haha, yes. Good guess. I adore wolves.


----------



## AdInfinitum

SEE, ready for the immediate opportunities.


----------



## Tsubaki

I'd say ESI, maybe ^^


----------



## SheWolf

Alois Trancy...
*growls loudly*
Very twisted ESE probably.


----------



## counterintuitive

^ Gamma SF still works 




lets mosey said:


> Huh.
> 
> 
> * *


Huh, interesting. My first thought upon seeing this image is that the person is healing. It looks like some kind of gauze that is peeling off/going away as the person is healing from whatever injury/illness they had. The illness is fading and giving way to real skin.


----------



## Immolate

counterintuitive said:


> Huh, interesting. My first thought upon seeing this image is that the person is healing. It looks like some kind of gauze that is peeling off/going away as the person is healing from whatever injury/illness they had. The illness is fading and giving way to real skin.


Yes, like a kind of scouring or regenerative process. It's funny that @_QueenOfNight_ mentioned fungus because some pieces actually portray mushrooms growing on burnt wood, so there's an emphasis there on hurt, decay and the emergence of new life. I won't post the images 

P.S. I'm still getting drunk ILE.


----------



## Monroe

EII It's mixing human element with static form.


----------



## Vermillion

I can't decide between LSI and SLI. Very well, LSI it is.


----------



## Captain Mclain

SEE your profile pic somehow remind me of that women in lost in eternal sunshine movie. Signature very Gamma actually.


----------



## Vermillion

Captain Mclain said:


> SEE your profile pic somehow remind me of that women in lost in eternal sunshine movie. Signature very Gamma actually.


I truly love that movie! It was so touching and they're so cute together.

ILE vibe from you.


----------



## Immolate

^How about IEE.

I would change my avatar, but if my current one got "don't like/ick" responses, then I don't know what will happen with this:




























(source)

I love it, though. Requesting vibes.


----------



## DOGSOUP

lets mosey said:


> ^How about IEE.
> 
> I would change my avatar, but if my current one got "don't like/ick" responses, then I don't know what will happen with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> I love it, though. Requesting vibes.


Ooh, this one is appealing.

SLI or SEI is the vibe I get.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Peter Pan makes me want to say IEE


----------



## Immolate

DOGSOUP said:


> Ooh, this one is appealing.
> 
> SLI or SEI is the vibe I get.


You mean overall or is the skeleton the epitome of Si.


----------



## DOGSOUP

lets mosey said:


> You mean overall or is the skeleton the epitome of Si.


If I had to choose overall estimation, it'd be SLI.

I don't know about the _epitome_, but things I associate with Si _do_ include mythological imagery, anatomy lessons and dynamics of health/sickness/injury/healing. Don't know if that's trustworthy or just symbolism to help me understand it better.



Notus Asphodelus said:


> Peter Pan makes me want to say IEE


I knew mentioning Peter Pan has Ne written all over it! Hm... don't know what to say about you though. Alpha NT? Is it even close? I wanna say ILE.


----------



## Immolate

DOGSOUP said:


> If I had to choose overall estimation, it'd be SLI.
> 
> I don't know about the _epitome_, but things I associate with Si _do_ include mythological imagery, anatomy lessons and dynamics of health/sickness/injury/healing. Don't know if that's trustworthy or just symbolism to help me understand it better.


It amuses me that you included "anatomy lessons" in that list. I hadn't stopped to consider health and sickness with this last batch of images, but that's a good point to consider and I appreciate your perspective. When I post here, I'm looking to see how people interpret certain kinds of imagery, how and why they make certain associations, etc. My overall type is less of a concern to me, which is why I wanted to know where you were coming from with SLI or SEI.


----------



## DOGSOUP

lets mosey said:


> It amuses me that you included "anatomy lessons" in that list. I hadn't stopped to consider health and sickness with this last batch of images, but that's a good point to consider and I appreciate your perspective. When I post here, I'm looking to see how people interpret certain kinds of imagery, how and why they make certain associations, etc. My overall type is less of a concern to me, which is why I wanted to know where you were coming from with SLI or SEI.


Oh that, it might be because my SEI friend is _obsessed_ with bones, catacombs, "anatomy aesthetics" and all those things... but you could still manage to think of it as sort of... internal sensory awareness... if it makes sense that way. 

I were wondering if you had some hidden agenda there, since your type isn't visible for audience and now I'll never know


----------



## Immolate

DOGSOUP said:


> Oh that, it might be because my *SEI friend is obsessed with bones, catacombs, "anatomy aesthetics" and all those things*... but you could still manage to think of it as sort of... internal sensory awareness... if it makes sense that way.
> 
> I were wondering if you had some hidden agenda there, since your type isn't visible for audience and now I'll never know


You see, I like that you mention this because there was an earlier suggestion of LII for my current avatar due to "stark clinical anatomy" or something to that effect.

And, oh, of course I have a hidden agenda, except it's not that hidden as I've mentioned it before and I like to play around with my type suggestions


----------



## Captain Mclain

Sli


----------



## SheWolf

*text*

SEE


----------



## DOGSOUP

Gamma SF so much. Rulers of night, melancholy and wild wolf spirits. Slytherin may fit this somehow as well. Snake symbolism. Ambition. Passion. I rest my case.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Rejection of material in favor of dreams. IEE or IEI.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Your name suggest some alpha or gamma. Your avatar suggest some EII or SEI. You still not sure?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Se. Hm. SEE.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> ^How about IEE.
> 
> I would change my avatar, but if my current one got "don't like/ick" responses, then I don't know what will happen with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)
> 
> I love it, though. Requesting vibes.


Si and Te. SLI.


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Si and Te. SLI.


Why Te over Fe?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> Why Te over Fe?


It seems more...intellectual...to me. The focus appears to be on how the world fits together and what is inside of people, less so on an emotional tone or affect. It could certainly be adopted by an SEI, sure; but you asked for vibe ^^


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> It seems more...intellectual...to me. The focus appears to be on how the world fits together and what is inside of people, less so on an emotional tone or affect. It could certainly be adopted by an SEI, sure; but you asked for vibe ^^


Thank you for indulging me 

I'll say IEI for you. 

Skip.


----------



## Verity

@Fenix Wulfheart
EIE.



I felt it was time for a change of avatar.


----------



## SheWolf

Wtf.

ILE.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Eii. When did you become extraverted ?:shocked:


----------



## Immolate

QueenOfNight said:


> Wtf.
> 
> ILE.


False. Ne hidden agenda gone wrong, sad and lonely ESE trying to come to terms with mediocrity.


ESI for both you and @*crashbandicoot*


----------



## Mr inappropriate

lets mosey said:


> False. Ne hidden agenda gone wrong, sad and lonely ESE trying to come to terms with mediocrity.
> 
> 
> ESI for both you and @*crashbandicoot*


I just changed my avatar man. You were too fast:frustrating:
You get LII.


----------



## Immolate

crashbandicoot said:


> I just changed my avatar man. You were too fast:frustrating:
> You get LII.


You are now a sweet SEI.


----------



## SheWolf

crashbandicoot said:


> Eii. When did you become extraverted ?:shocked:


Been having some discussions with some people on Skype that have kind of changed my mind. It's yet to be set in stone, but seems more plausible at this point.


----------



## Verity

^IEI




lets mosey said:


> False. Ne hidden agenda gone wrong, sad and lonely ESE trying to come to terms with mediocrity.


I came across it when I cleared out my hard drive. I experienced an immediate attraction towards it, but it becomes more and more disturbing the more I look at it. It'll be interesting to see whether our relationship develops further, or if I should call it off before it's too late to turn back...


----------



## AdInfinitum

Sei


----------



## owlet

ESI maybe?

@lets mosey Haha, yes new blood, indeed!


----------



## SheWolf

@owlet

LII, alternatively EII


----------



## Immolate

@QueenOfNight I'm going to base this vibe on your previous avatar because I liked it a lot more than your current one (which still says beta to me): LIE/ESI.

@AdInfinitum Strong Si/Ni vibe.


----------



## AdInfinitum

lets mosey said:


> @QueenOfNight I'm going to base this vibe on your previous avatar because I liked it a lot more than your current one (which still says beta to me): LIE/ESI.
> 
> @AdInfinitum Strong Si/Ni vibe.


With that pimpin' new avatar you got there, EIE. :3


----------



## Immolate

AdInfinitum said:


> With that pimpin' new avatar you got there, EIE. :3


Oh, well, this response kills me with how cute it is. I'll grant you EII. 

Free to skip.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ili


----------



## owlet

IEI vibes!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

EDIT: New poster above, owlet going with....LII for now


----------



## Verity

You want a good NF, but you need the bad ST. EIE, still.



I went forth to come back, and only my bones remain the same


----------



## SheWolf

@Verity

Love that avatar. Giving it an LSI.


----------



## Immolate

@Verity soul-collector, some manner of Ni-Ti shaman, satisfactory. 

@QueenOfNight I'm getting Delta.


----------



## owlet

SLI actually!

My avatar's been done a lot. This picture?


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> SLI actually!
> 
> My avatar's been done a lot. This picture?
> View attachment 529234


Explain!

I was saving up that image for the future and quite like it. I'm possibly too biased to comment on vibe.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Explain!
> 
> I was saving up that image for the future and quite like it. I'm possibly too biased to comment on vibe.


Textures, mostly. It's got simple, clean aesthetics going on (along with some melting).

Haha, I'll leave it open to others then! (It's a really great picture.)


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> Textures, mostly. It's got simple, clean aesthetics going on (along with some melting).
> 
> Haha, I'll leave it open to others then! (It's a really great picture.)


Very succinct response. I like it. (source)

Other Beksiński images I like, assuming they are properly credited:


----------



## DOGSOUP

lets mosey said:


> Other Beksiński images I like, assuming they are properly credited:


It's weird, but most of these immediately have more N vibe. I wasn't able to point it out immediately. Symbolism? But intangible by nature, if it makes any sense. This one has me thinking of time. It must be due to celestial objects... crescent can be linked to both young and old moon and shooting stars have been seen as omens of times changing. I think the burning castle also insinuates this end of an era. And the neverending trail of blood, bright and macabre... I'm going to say IEI for this, but it's, you know... just something.



>


Burning sacrifice/olympic fire, a tree growing from barren land and... what is that? A giant ash tray? A quadrangular bath tub? I have no idea, but something dark and taboo -- something that was shut out of our shared consciousness. Somehow, all of this seems like a plead for power. From ancients to ancients. SLE.


----------



## Immolate

DOGSOUP said:


> It's weird, but most of these immediately have more N vibe. I wasn't able to point it out immediately. Symbolism? But intangible by nature, if it makes any sense. This one has me thinking of time. It must be due to celestial objects... crescent can be linked to both young and old moon and shooting stars have been seen as omens of times changing. I think the burning castle also insinuates this end of an era. And the neverending trail of blood, bright and macabre... I'm going to say IEI for this, but it's, you know... just something.
> 
> 
> Burning sacrifice/olympic fire, a tree growing from barren land and... what is that? A giant ash tray? A quadrangular bath tub? I have no idea, but something dark and taboo -- something that was shut out of our shared consciousness. Somehow, all of this seems like a plead for power. From ancients to ancients. SLE.


This is the kind of response I'd like to see every once in a while, and I appreciate you taking the time to offer your interpretation. I'm especially drawn to the power of the second image as you've described it.

When you say the images have more of an N vibe, do you mean in comparison to the images/avatars I've used in the past, or in comparison to the image @owlet posted? I'm going to re-post a larger version of it because I don't want people to overlook it. (I'll also add a few more because I just can't help myself.)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

These pictures are stronger than cortosis. SLE


----------



## Immolate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> These pictures are stronger than *cortosis*. SLE





> "My skin graft is a cortosis mesh–a holdover from the days when I advised manufacturers in the field late in the Clone Wars. I can assure you, young lady–every bolt you fire against me will carry directly into your friend."
> 
> ―Count Denetrius Vidian reveals his skin graft is cortosis mesh


I like it. 

LII. (Did you ever come to a decision?)

Free to skip.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Night Huntress said:


> @*DOGSOUP* You seem EII to me  I wanna know where you got your name though. It's so adorable lol idk. I guess it's cause like "dog" is a cute word? Some words are just cuter to me than others and I'm not sure why. Like "cat" is kinda dry, a bit like a slap on a cold day. But "dog" is cute. Especially in caps. Gosh I'm weird.


Not weird at all actually, I completely understand that... DOGSOUP looks aesthetically pleasing, and it also has similar effect when pronounced, yes? Even (especially!) with different accents. You can get surprisingly much variation into one word.

Apart from that, I stole the name for symbolic purposes, but that is a grim story xD


----------



## SheWolf

Notus Asphodelus said:


> ISFP.
> 
> You are somehow affected by nature and your immediate surroundings. The waxing and waning of the moon.. Your mood goes through constant cycle and susceptible to vacillate.


ISFP as in Si-Fe or Fi-Se? Lol.


----------



## Vermillion

DOGSOUP said:


> Not weird at all actually, I completely understand that... DOGSOUP looks aesthetically pleasing, and it also has similar effect when pronounced, yes? Even (especially!) with different accents. You can get surprisingly much variation into one word.
> 
> Apart from that, I stole the name for symbolic purposes, but that is a grim story xD


Haha I didn't really think of the pronunciation. I think "dog" sounds cute when spoken but "soup"... not so much. "Sap" is cuter (imo!)

Lol I hope your grim story didn't involve any dogs in any soups


----------



## DOGSOUP

Night Huntress said:


> Haha I didn't really think of the pronunciation. I think "dog" sounds cute when spoken but "soup"... not so much. "Sap" is cuter (imo!)
> 
> Lol I hope your grim story didn't involve any dogs in any soups


Rest assured that no dogs were harmed in the making of this name :3


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

QueenOfNight said:


> ISFP as in Si-Fe or Fi-Se? Lol.


What do you mean? Yes Fi-Se.


----------



## Wisteria

Ili? Iei?


----------



## owlet

Esi?


----------



## SheWolf

Notus Asphodelus said:


> What do you mean? Yes Fi-Se.


In Socionics, the J and P are switched from MBTI.

So, ISFP in Socionics is ISFj/ESI (Fi-Se-Ni-Te)
ISFJ in Socionics is ISFp/SEI (Si-Fe-Ti-Ne)

So, that's why I was a bit confused since it's a Socionics thread. Lol. 
@owlet

LII owl trying to be an adorable SEI.


----------



## Palemerc

Si-SEI


----------



## owlet

SLI, maybe.

How about this?


----------



## SheWolf

owlet said:


> SLI, maybe.
> 
> How about this?



Books. Knowledge. Organization.

Ni-Ti. Going with LII as it gives the impression that it is more about the growth of an internal logical/knowledge base than for practical application/real-world efficiency.


----------



## Palemerc

Si-ESE


----------



## SheWolf

Guy in the avatar above has a sort of gentleness, but it's not overt. Kind of fatherly. Going with... SEI. Possibly IEI.

This image?


----------



## Palemerc

^ that image seems SEI


----------



## Immolate

@Thunderbeard I love that artist. I'll say LSI. 

I may come back later with images or an avatar. For now obviously free to skip.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ah yes, the vibe of an LSI. A person who will defeat all opponents.


----------



## Immolate

@Grandmaster Yoda EII for variety and astounding ethics.

---

I apologize for not limiting myself to one image. My curiosity knows no self-control. 

Here I go:


* *


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Mosey. LSI for now.
pics.
EIE
ESI
IEE
SxI
LSE


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Mosey. LSI for now.
> pics.
> EIE
> ESI
> IEE
> SxI
> LSE


LSI as composite of the pics or LSI as actual vibe based on ??? 

EIE for you.


----------



## Entropic

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Mosey. LSI for now.
> pics.
> EIE
> ESI
> IEE
> SxI
> LSE


All of them are Si imo, because they place so much emphasis on physical detail. Probably more on the delta side overall but I think the tiger one is more alpha.


----------



## Immolate

Entropic said:


> All of them are Si imo, because they place so much emphasis on physical detail. Probably more on the delta side overall but I think the tiger one is more alpha.


What says alpha about the tiger?

---

@owlet as a counterpart to your library (and there's even an owl):










LSE dwarven scholar, perhaps?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> LSI as composite of the pics or LSI as actual vibe based on ???
> 
> EIE for you.


You always seem L and S to me. Other than that I'm not sure. But that was meant for you, not for spare pics

New pic you shared is SLI to me


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> You always seem L and S to me. Other than that I'm not sure. But that was meant for you, not for spare pics


Interesting. I've heard delta ST but not beta ST. I posted a questionnaire if you care to look through it.

No feeling, though? I could have sworn.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> Interesting. I've heard delta ST but not beta ST. I posted a questionnaire if you care to look through it.
> 
> No feeling, though? I could have sworn.


I wouldn't mind looking through it. You strike me as something S - L - F - N. You know? 2D HA ethics of some form. 
However, that is entirely on vibe. Going by what you say in some of the chats, its like 50/50 ethics and logic. Your comments on seriousness the other day (won't say what about here because privacy) struck me as ethical, but I could also see it being logical. I can't see inside you and your motivations. You give the vibe of a thinker on the surface level, which could just as easily by HA logic. Lord knows enough people thought I was an LII in the MBTI area.

Don't skip me, I was just skipped. Please and thank you.


----------



## SheWolf

@*lets mosey*

Your images give me a general Beta vibe. With some hints of Gamma. They're very "powerful" images with some Ni mysticism.

Someone type this image?










---------------------------------------------- 

@*owlet*

You may like this as well.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Entropic said:


> All of them are Si imo, because they place so much emphasis on physical detail. Probably more on the delta side overall but I think the tiger one is more alpha.


You make a fantastic point, actually. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Immolate

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I wouldn't mind looking through it. You strike me as something S - L - F - N. You know? 2D HA ethics of some form.
> However, that is entirely on vibe. Going by what you say in some of the chats, its like 50/50 ethics and logic. Your comments on seriousness the other day (won't say what about here because privacy) struck me as ethical, but I could also see it being logical. I can't see inside you and your motivations. You give the vibe of a thinker on the surface level, which could just as easily by HA logic. Lord knows enough people thought I was an LII in the MBTI area.
> 
> Don't skip me, I was just skipped. Please and thank you.


By chats, do you mean on Skype? Whatever the case, people frequently tell me they get a thinking vibe from me and it's what I feel comfortable identifying with on a surface level, but it's all HA according to who you talk to. If we're going to offer serious vibes based on overall impression, you strike me as quite Fe.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> By chats, do you mean on Skype? Whatever the case, people frequently tell me they get a thinking vibe from me and it's what I feel comfortable identifying with on a surface level, but it's all HA according to who you talk to. If we're going to offer serious vibes based on overall impression, you strike me as quite Fe.


Yeah, Skype, PMs, any time we talk out of the general public eye. Not sure if it is the logic or the ethics that is HA for you. Are you more sensitive to negative criticism of your logical ability or your ethical ability? That's a good place to look, because it'll help see PoLR. 

Heh. Its weird. I get a lot of people that say I am like not at all Fe, and others that think I am all Fe, and it seems to depend on whether they know me in groups or not.

Wolf. First image is Gamma Ni all the way, some Fi. Gonna go with ILI. Second image is Beta Ni, not sure what type though.


----------



## SheWolf

I'm thinking I should start an image typing thread. This is pretty fun.


----------



## Immolate

@Fenix Wulfheart Your Fe can be quite overwhelming, Fenix. lol. I find it especially true in Skype chat, where things are group-based and more fluid, but perhaps I'm just sensitive to certain emotional displays.

I'd rather not derail the thread with discussion of my type (I derail enough with the images) but you're free to comment in my thread in the typing subforum.

@SheWolf I'd subscribe and contribute, obviously.


----------



## SheWolf

lets mosey said:


> @*Fenix Wulfheart* Your Fe can be quite overwhelming, Fenix. lol. I find it especially true in Skype chat, where things are group-based and more fluid, but perhaps I'm just sensitive to certain emotional displays.
> 
> I'd rather not derail the thread with discussion of my type (I derail enough with the images) but you're free to comment in my thread in the typing subforum.
> 
> @*SheWolf* I'd subscribe and contribute, obviously.



I'll create it!


----------



## SheWolf

Here's the thread for those interested in typing art.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I'll grant you ESI.


----------



## owlet

SheWolf said:


> @*lets mosey*
> 
> Your images give me a general Beta vibe. With some hints of Gamma. They're very "powerful" images with some Ni mysticism.
> 
> Someone type this image?


ILE maybe?



> @*owlet*
> 
> You may like this as well.


I do muchly like it! Type-wise, maybe IEI.

@*Fenix Wulfheart* Because you keep getting skipped - ILI (based on your avatar).


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hmm. Cute and fluffy owl in sweater, probably made by momma. Seems to accept it ok. Cute little owl makes me think of Fi and Si. And owls themselves make me think of Ni and Ti. Hrm. Not sure if XII or IxI at the moment. Sorry.


----------



## Entropic

owlet said:


> ILE maybe?
> 
> 
> I do muchly like it! Type-wise, maybe IEI.
> 
> @*Fenix Wulfheart* Because you keep getting skipped - ILI (based on your avatar).


I'd type the first image probably more along the lines of EIE; it's not too dissimilar to Salvador Dali's art, and he's highly regarded as an EIE in socionics.

The latter image I may consider more gamma or delta. Fe in general wants to be vibrant and it shows in the first image. Strong use of colors, seeks to have an emotional impact on the viewer. The latter image is more low-key and seems to want to instigate some more inner-based reaction of personal sentiments or the like. It's difficult to explain but the first one is definitely more "out there" and the second one more "inside". 

It is actually quite simple to make art typing (and even music typing) somewhat objective and still related to the IEs. 

Ne:
where golden dragons live by anndr on DeviantArt

93: Mammatus Memories by FramedByNature on DeviantArt

Amsterdam - Sunday Night by Leonid Afremov by Leonidafremov on DeviantArt

Se:
Inverted SALT eye by AtomiccircuS on DeviantArt

Dissolved Love by syliou on DeviantArt

Ghitu Slinger - MTG by ClintCearley on DeviantArt

Fe:
La Bella Muerte by MagicnaAnavi on DeviantArt

True Friendship by ektapinki on DeviantArt

The dark angel by umbatman on DeviantArt

Si:
Bleakburrow Falls VII by Aenea-Jones on DeviantArt

Mars by BoxTail on DeviantArt

Alice in Wonderland - Hatter drawing on pa by masiani on DeviantArt


Ni:
Soft Tissue by C-91 on DeviantArt

Iceland Tower by lostknightkg on DeviantArt

A wicked place... by thewolfcreek on DeviantArt

The lust of Meiosis by AFANTINI on DeviantArt

Fi:
Melody From The Sky by Leonid Afremov by Leonidafremov on DeviantArt

Cannot hide my tears by AuroraWienhold on DeviantArt

Te:
GUN by TsimmerS on DeviantArt

Alpha:
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Little-rain-drop-612705655

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Corvine-Castle-Drawing-612767279

Skeletor - PowerCon 2016 Pinup by Tonywash on DeviantArt

Beta:
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Untitled-612713688

http://www.deviantart.com/art/My-Sanctuary-2016-612705861

Decay III ( sunflower ) by absumaniac on DeviantArt


Gamma:
http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-dark-garden-612729680

http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-light-is-sculpting-death-612738571

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Smoking-612741510

I cant paint today by Halffugly on DeviantArt

Delta:
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Test-Key-01-612674579

http://www.deviantart.com/art/DG-Paperman-612736467

http://www.deviantart.com/art/From-a-notebook-June-1-612793302


Just going through the first batch of pics on DA. Some people may notice that Te/Ti aren't really included and you're right; they are often very mechanical and just don't really make themselves well into general art like this. They show up more when you need mechanical precision like the gun image I provided, which makes sense, because usually art is about instigating feelings or expressing thoughts or ideas. It requires some kind of involvement with both the physical and the emotional. There's a reason why SFs are considered the best artists in socionics.


----------



## Immolate

@Entropic Yes, my kinda post. I appreciate you taking the time to put it together.

I like your point about Ti and Te. How would you categorize the following?


----------



## Vermillion

Hey guys, I love the image posts. But for clarity's sake, I recommend using these threads to post images and ask for image opinions:

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/691530-how-do-you-see-each-quadra.html
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/371250-name-quadra.html

Alternatively you could use the other image thread created earlier. It really doesn't matter, except that posting it here is a bit of a derail.

I would really like for this thread to go back to vibe-typing individuals. It's a fun and casual game that I (and several people) look forward to occasionally posting in. Please and thank you!


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Lsi with a soft touch


----------



## willowglass

Sle


----------



## sinaasappel

Eie


----------



## owlet

IEE?



Wisteria said:


> Oh! haha. Pictures are cool though.


They really are!


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Thinking SLI going by the avatar.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ni!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think Ni. I could not think that if you'd like.


----------



## coconut sharks

INTp ILI


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

Sli


----------



## owlet

Sli?


----------



## To_august

^lii^


----------



## Serpent

Lse


----------



## Vermillion

Lsi


----------



## Serpent

Night Huntress said:


> Lsi


ESI

Do you think that's my type or just the vibe you get?


----------



## Vermillion

Serpent said:


> ESI
> 
> Do you think that's my type or just the vibe you get?


vibe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## Wisteria

Still think LII-Ne. ILE, alternatively?


----------



## Serpent

Sli


----------



## To_august

^
ILI of course. 
What other vibes could lovecraftian avatar give off.


----------



## sinaasappel

LII hands down \o/


----------



## Serpent

Ese


----------



## Palemerc

Sle


----------



## Verity

Night Huntress said:


> Ooh, I like this vibe better :blushed:
> 
> Fun fact my ava is an SLE 8w7. You came pretty close.


Is it the guy from devil may cry?



> Have an EIE 4w3 so/sx.


Now that's weird. Explain yourself.


----------



## Vermillion

Verity said:


> Is it the guy from devil may cry?


He's from Bleach!! God.



> Now that's weird. Explain yourself.


Your avatar is just so dramatically dark that I can't see it fitting gamma. Also, that's a mask, right? Masks ==> plays ==> Hamlet ==> EIE. DAT LOGIC DOEEEEE


----------



## piano

SEE but ESI could work, too.


----------



## Verity

Night Huntress said:


> He's from Bleach!! God.


oh you mean grimjaw



> Your avatar is just so dramatically dark that I can't see it fitting gamma. Also, that's a mask, right? Masks ==> plays ==> Hamlet ==> EIE. DAT LOGIC DOEEEEE


nice Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni-Te


----------



## Vermillion

Verity said:


> oh you mean grimjaw


please spell it right or i'll really turn into a 1w9 this time




> nice Ne


Thanks I guess you could say I'm _play_ing a _role_ AHAHHHH


----------



## piano

@Grandmaster Yoda LII. Same types as before for NH.

I was skipped last time :sad: and Yoda was nearly skipped this time. Discussions are cool but please try not to skip each other, frans.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SEE
Also, derailment is a form of terrorism.


----------



## Vermillion

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Also, derailment is a form of terrorism.


lmaooo

Uhm, SLI just cause I can and the Ne is there anyway.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Night Huntress said:


> lmaooo
> 
> Uhm, SLI just cause I can and the Ne is there anyway.


Actually, I only have Si. What you don't see is what's on the inside.
Se leading function for you.


----------



## Verity

Iee (because truth is external and star wars+ET randomness)


----------



## SheWolf

LIE. The creature is menacing but not necessarily posing a threat.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Dark and gloomy. Deltaish, maybe. Gonna go with LSE.


----------



## piano

IEI because your avatar has a mystical overseer quality to it.


----------



## SheWolf

^
Hmmmm. Reference to time, but dismissing it. ILE.
@Fenix Wulfheart

I thought dark and gloomy was stereotypically Gamma? Lol  

Perhaps that's a signal that I should lighten up a bit for a change. Hm.


----------



## Serpent

Eii.


----------



## Wisteria

Lsi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

SheWolf said:


> ^
> Hmmmm. Reference to time, but dismissing it. ILE.
> @Fenix Wulfheart
> 
> I thought dark and gloomy was stereotypically Gamma? Lol
> 
> Perhaps that's a signal that I should lighten up a bit for a change. Hm.


It can be. However, Delta's dark and gloomy strikes me as "light is at the end of the tunnel, if only we all do what is needed then we can reach it". Gamma's dark seems more comfortable.

Your previous avatar seemed the former.

Skip me, please.


----------



## Vermillion

@Wisteria 

Feeling an SEE vibe. I'd have given you ESI instead but the sig isn't very Fe-ignoring, lol.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Colorful. Strong and focused. Seems ethical. Not sure if Se and Fi or Fe and Si. Going with SEE.


----------



## Wisteria

Eie


----------



## Serpent

Esi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ili


----------



## To_august

EIE. Cause the avatar.


----------



## Vermillion

LSE fits your ava/sig nicely. From a distance it's easy to mistake those robot parts for a patterned shawl, lol.


----------



## Jakuri

Night Huntress said:


> LSE fits your ava/sig nicely. From a distance it's easy to mistake those robot parts for a patterned shawl, lol.


Until you pointed this out, I thought it was a shawl. Now I *SEE* that the apparent "shawl" is actually robot parts...

Sorry for adding yet another bad see pun  

(And I see I resuscitated the thread on the way)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

EDIT: previous post I was confused. Ignore it.

For Jakuri: LII or ILI. Something Ni-ish and logical


----------



## SheWolf

Loki!?

I'll be funny and say ILE. Lol.


----------



## Haludh

iee based on avatar and attitude.


----------



## Verity

I'll go with SLI


----------



## Haludh

ili-ni. i promise it's not because that's your actual type—i'd already decided on it before i'd seen you are an ili!

sli seems so cool to me, especially sli-te.


----------



## Verity

radagast said:


> ili-ni. i promise it's not because that's your actual type—i'd already decided on it before i'd seen you are an ili!
> 
> sli seems so cool to me, especially sli-te.


That's good, my reasoning was pretty much that the avatar seems very Si-ish, and I associate Tolkien with Delta.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Lii


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

IEE because it reminds me of Felix from Star Trek Voyager


----------



## meaningless

Iei


----------



## Haludh

lsi-se


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Lsi


----------



## Serpent

Lsi


----------



## Haludh

lii-ti


----------



## Vermillion

Not sure if I can decide between EII-Fi and SLI-Si. So have a weird hybrid delta introvert typing, I guess? :kitteh:


----------



## Serpent

See


----------



## Wisteria

Still getting LSI


----------



## SheWolf

Haven't been here in awhile.

IEE.


----------



## Jakuri

Ha, so this thread is back alive again, eh. 
Anyway, Gamma SF, Fi subtype, as much as I see Se volition there.


----------



## Adena

Esi


----------



## Serpent

SEI-Fe


----------



## Jakuri

ILI-Te


----------



## SheWolf

LII-Ne


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Transformational avatar. Ni-seeking. Ni aspirations in siggy too. ESI.


----------



## Wisteria

Eie


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Eii


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

I get EIE a lot with my new avatar. Huh.

heavy gonna give you SEI on avatar alone.


----------



## Jakuri

IEI-Ni or EIE-Ni (siggy quote, fantasy-oriented avatar and profile pic)


----------



## SheWolf

ILE-Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

SEE :kitteh:


----------



## Xyzzy

Lsi (Jeez Grammarly, why won't you let me capitalize that?)


----------



## SheWolf

ILE-Ne


----------



## Serpent

SEE-Fi


----------



## Wisteria

SEI (shewolf)

I'll go with ILI for above this time


----------



## Serpent

SLI-Si


----------



## AdInfinitum

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Thought I'd find something to throw off the scent. >_> <_< >_<
> 
> references to loyalty make me think Fi. Prolly ESI.


EII, the forever misunderstood artist, overall atmosphere focused on the internal world, sprinkled with the contempt towards the forgetfulness of humanity regarding the really important ideals. :tongue:


----------



## Wisteria

Iee


----------



## Serpent

Lse


----------



## Jakuri

ILI-Ni


----------



## owlet

Maybe EII-Ne?


----------



## Xyzzy

LIE-Ni


----------



## owlet

Xyzzy said:


> LIE-Ni


Oh, interesting! (I'd be interested to hear an elaboration if you have one.)

For you, I think maybe IEE.


----------



## SheWolf

Since you get xII all the time, I'll just say SLI this time.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I was going to say ESFp and I was correct. I have also said it now.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

AdInfinitum said:


> EII, the forever misunderstood artist, overall atmosphere focused on the internal world, sprinkled with the contempt towards the forgetfulness of humanity regarding the really important ideals. :tongue:


Heh. Nice. I don't do art though. 


Going with LII grandmaster


----------



## SheWolf

Fire wolf? :O

EIE-Fe


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Esi


----------



## Mr inappropriate

SEE.

vibe my young crazy ass :laughing:


----------



## SheWolf

@Mr inappropriate

You're on The16Types, too, yes?

Anyway, SLE.


----------



## Xyzzy

owlet said:


> Oh, interesting! (I'd be interested to hear an elaboration if you have one.)
> 
> For you, I think maybe IEE.


Of course! I got the Logical-Intuitive, but I got a bit of positivity and activity that introverts aren't really known for (in Socionics at least) along with a bit of bookish thought in the Ni subtype, but then again I'm new to Socionics, oversimplifying it, and basing this on vibes :tongue:


Also, ESI-Se for the above!


----------



## SheWolf

I'm feeling in a "softer" mood lately. Curious to see what I'll be type as now...

For above, IEE-Ne


----------



## Mr inappropriate

SheWolf said:


> @Mr inappropriate
> 
> You're on The16Types, too, yes?
> 
> Anyway, SLE.


Yeah i just created an account there, too.

IEI

No, actuallly EII is more likely.


----------



## nekobolas

IEI 

Vine me I mean Vibe me


----------



## SheWolf

Ile


----------



## Because_why_not

I want in! Now do me!  (...wow, last time I said that to someone on the internet I got blocked lol)


----------



## Haludh

IEI-Ni epitomized!


----------



## SheWolf

I think I typed you as an evil ILI kitter last time. I can't unsee it LOL


----------



## piano

Gamma! ESI or ILI.


----------



## Serpent

See


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Se and Te. Hrm. LSE?


----------



## giraffegator

umm ENTj.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

SLE because it gives me thug life vibes.


----------



## Wisteria

ILE (vibe)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Avatar has some attitude. Siggy seems worried. Text of post seems judicious; Ni + judicious-looking means introverted probably, since introversion strengthens judicious. IEI? Avatar has too much 'tude to look EII.


----------



## The Dude

Well, since nobody is answering the questionnaire I filled out, I figured I come here. What do y'all think?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@The Dude

Alpha Quadra is my immediate impression. ILE maybe. On vibe alone, of course.


----------



## The Dude

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> @The Dude
> 
> Alpha Quadra is my immediate impression. ILE maybe. On vibe alone, of course.


Just out of curiosity...what about me/my profile gives off the Alpha Quadra/ILE vibe in your opinion?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Colorfulness that you often see in Alpha and the silliness also. SeNi types tend for darker or more contrasting images. FiTe types tend towards more serious themes. Yours seems fun loving and colorful and relaxed. So Alpha in terms of vibes.


----------



## Jakuri

Ni-Se vibe, and NF>NT, so going with IEI.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

The avatar is muted but soft, so LII or SEI can seem legit for it.


----------



## The Dude

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Colorfulness that you often see in Alpha and the silliness also. SeNi types tend for darker or more contrasting images. FiTe types tend towards more serious themes. Yours seems fun loving and colorful and relaxed. So Alpha in terms of vibes.


I agree with you that I'm in the Alpha Quadra. I just don't see ILE. I think ESE or SEI would be a better fit. If interested I posted a 40 question questionnaire in the What's My Type section.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

The Dude said:


> I agree with you that I'm in the Alpha Quadra. I just don't see ILE. I think ESE or SEI would be a better fit. If interested I posted a 40 question questionnaire in the What's My Type section.


ESE could certainly fit. I said ILE only because you remind me of an ILE bud who was extremely Irish, and well, your avatar. I'm aware that's not a very good reason lol.

I may drop in to your questionnaire later. No promises, though. My energy levels have been really variable today. Mood's all over the place. If I help ya out with that, I wanna do it right. So now's not the time. 
@Mordred Phantom today you look Sensor. Going with ESI.


----------



## SheWolf

IEE-Fi


----------



## Dangerose

SEE-Fi [realize that's super established but it's the vibe so]


----------



## SheWolf

@Phoenix Virtue

I don't think I've ever vibe typed you. Lol. The woman in your image strikes me as LSE. Signature is whimsical but could be considered a little dry so LSE is good for now


----------



## leictreon

ESI or SEI


----------



## Wisteria

Sei


----------



## Dangerose

Lie


----------



## Jakuri

EIE or ESE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

EII now?


----------



## JAH

IEI-Ni


----------



## SheWolf

IxI-Ni


----------



## Jakuri

SEE-Fi. Strong Se for sure (intensity and all that)


----------



## Dangerose

EII-Ne


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

See


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> See


An inaccurate IEE.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Again with the IEE? Am I really that Ni Ignoring? 

Going with ILE.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Iei


----------



## starvingautist

EII or IEI I guess. Or EIE.


----------



## Jakuri

ILE-Ti?


----------



## SheWolf

IEE-Fi


----------



## Lustghost

EIE-Fe


----------



## owlet

SLE-Ti


----------



## Jakuri

LII-Ne


----------



## owlet

I would also go LII-Ne for you!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hm...XLI-Ne.


----------



## piano

EIE, maybe IEI.


----------



## coconut sharks

ILE-Ne


----------



## To_august

SEI, because the name.


----------



## Verity

Delta introvert... EII


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Something Introverted Perception and introverted feeling valuing. SLI, maybe.


----------



## SheWolf

EIE

text


----------



## leictreon

ESI or SEE


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Eii


----------



## Scoobyscoob

EII for Rose.



Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Again with the IEE? Am I really that Ni Ignoring?
> 
> Going with ILE.


ILE? XD

Fenix, I just get a very strong IEE vibe from you. Yes, I would say you're an Ne-leading type, not Ti-valuing so IEE.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

To each their own, I guess. I just don't really see Ni Ignoring. I don't really see N or F Ignoring at all, any of them. That's what frustrates me about Socionics right now. ><

I'll give you a serious answer this time. SEE. Sorry, bruh. That is how you seem to me.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> To each their own, I guess. I just don't really see Ni Ignoring. I don't really see N or F Ignoring at all, any of them. That's what frustrates me about Socionics right now. ><
> 
> I'll give you a serious answer this time. SEE. Sorry, bruh. That is how you seem to me.


Okay, how about you describe how you view Ni, in your own words. Then describe Ne, also in your own words.

I'm not an SEE but I see you say that as if SEE is an undesirable type. Prejudice is a problem with Delta, not Alpha, Beta or Gamma.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Scoobyscoob said:


> Okay, how about you describe how you view Ni, in your own words. Then describe Ne, also in your own words.
> 
> I'm not an SEE but I see you say that as if SEE is an undesirable type. Prejudice is a problem with Delta, not Alpha, Beta or Gamma.


Ni is a search for greater meaning and a convergence of ideas, a singular vision. It looks forward and backward to accomplish this. It has an inertia to it, a viscosity, and a resistance to the outer world. Ni types can thus be more serious about things when talking about their inner vision.

Ne is a search for more things to hold meaning, a divergence of ideas, multiple vision. It looks from what is to see what else is to accomplish this. It has a lift to it, a resistance to being brought down, and an exploratory acceptance of the outer world. Ne types can thus be less serious when talking about what they envision.

Why do you ask, though? If you want to consider me IEE feel free. If I am not the type I think I am, then that knowledge will emerge in time. Until then, I will continue trying to understand this system and to 

How did I say that as if SEE is undesirable? It looks to me like I said it like you, specifically, do not desire it, which is something you implied earlier in one of these type by vibe thread. In context I thought that would be clear. I'm sorry if I have offended. :/


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Ni is a search for greater meaning and a convergence of ideas, a singular vision. It looks forward and backward to accomplish this. It has an inertia to it, a viscosity, and a resistance to the outer world. Ni types can thus be more serious about things when talking about their inner vision.
> 
> Ne is a search for more things to hold meaning, a divergence of ideas, multiple vision. It looks from what is to see what else is to accomplish this. It has a lift to it, a resistance to being brought down, and an exploratory acceptance of the outer world. Ne types are thus less serious when talking about what they envision.


Okay. Your Ne-description seems more natural.



> Why do you ask, though? If you want to consider me IEE feel free. If I am not the type I think I am, then that knowledge will emerge in time. Until then, I will continue trying to understand this system and to
> 
> How did I say that as if SEE is undesirable? It looks to me like I said it like you, specifically, do not desire it, which is something you implied earlier in one of these type by vibe thread. In context I thought that would be clear. I'm sorry if I have offended. :/


#Mukbang


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

What do you mean more natural? More natural to you or more natural to your perception of me?

What is a hashtag Mukbang?


----------



## The Dude

IEI...I have no clue.


----------



## SheWolf

ESE-Fe

text


----------



## The Dude

SEE...

It's funny you mention ESE because in finding my type it came down to one of the alpha types, and I rushed to pick ILE, but ESE or SEI are better fits with a preference towards ESE.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eie


----------



## Dragheart Luard

ILE as it has some funny mix of Star Wars with ET and the quote sounds Ti-ish.


----------



## Because_why_not

> who think I'm an irrational instead of a rational.


Because you just answered your own question.

You're the type with the letters. (Skip me, I just couldn't pass up this chance to jump in.)


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> No worries, it's okay -- this is a non-serious vibe-typing game that's meant to be fun anyway. I don't see myself as Ni-Se valuer, though I suppose you have your own perspective as to why I come across as ILI.
> 
> Did you mean terminal = normalizing as in DCNH? Thought both D and N are terminal.
> 
> Oops, forgot to type  Leaning toward ILE-Ti. Maybe dominant? If LIE, creative because iirc the C subtype has strengthened Ne and is the subtype more divorced from the "typical" type description.


Oh, sorry I was just straight up wrong. I meant Contact subtype. Yes, I must have been confusing the two subtype system with the DCNH subtyping system.

Why do people keep saying ILE!?!?!? Yes, you are spot on Jakuri, I am an LIE Ni type and Creative type in DCNH. Which means that my perfect dual is ESI Se type and Harmonizing type in DCNH.

For you, I think ILI Ni type and seemingly Harmonizing type in DCNH. :smile:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> No worries, it's okay -- this is a non-serious vibe-typing game that's meant to be fun anyway. I don't see myself as Ni-Se valuer, though I suppose you have your own perspective as to why I come across as ILI.
> 
> Did you mean terminal = normalizing as in DCNH? Thought both D and N are terminal.
> 
> Oops, forgot to type  Leaning toward ILE-Ti. Maybe dominant? If LIE, creative because iirc the C subtype has strengthened Ne and is the subtype more divorced from the "typical" type description.


Also yes, you are correct. The C subtype has strengthened Ne and Se. Which can make LIE who are the C type seem like an SLE or even SEE online. In person, me being an LIE is unmistakable.


----------



## Jakuri

Scoobyscoob said:


> May I ask for an explanation or what you're basing that type off of? I know this is a type by vibe thread but I'd be curious if there's any reasoning. There seem to be quite a few people here who think I'm an irrational instead of a rational.


Ah, so inert subtype = terminal subtype...I learn new things every day.

I can't say I have rigorous reasoning for why I also went for ILE. Everything that I am about to write here, you should take it as grain of salt since I am going off with my gut with a few adjustments here and there. 

I know that the playfulness is not exclusive to Ne leading or Ne creative (though Ne is most heavily associated with such traits), but the type of playfulness I got gave me the Ne-vibe (and alpha -- I agree with @Recede there). I see that your Enneagram is 7, so that probably influenced your vibe, and consequently my perspective on your vibe.

As for the inert (or base)/contact (or creative) subtype, I look for how vibes are modified based on the strengthening of the functions. In the case of ILE, the Ti subtype would be more "ST-ish" ILE, hence with more heaviness and the "feet-on-the-ground" kind of vibe; on the other hand, the Ne subtype would be more "NF-ish" ILE, hence have dreamier streak (e.g. Blue Ribbon and me -- though I identify as LII-Ne, not ILE-Ne. But the dreaminess part is indeed applicable to me.). Playfulness is there, but I didn't think it warranted the lightness to the degree of strengthening N and F. Also, the avatar and the signature didn't have much F slant, so I thought going for the subtype strengthening T rather than F made more sense. So in a way it's an art (rather than a science) of balancing.

My comment on the LIE-Creative subtype was my way of reconciling the seeming gap between the supposed LIE typing and the ILE vibe I am feeling.


----------



## Recede

Scoobyscoob said:


> May I ask for an explanation or what you're basing that type off of? I know this is a type by vibe thread but I'd be curious if there's any reasoning. There seem to be quite a few people here who think I'm an irrational instead of a rational.


It was just the vibe of your signature. Seems alpha.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> Ah, so inert subtype = terminal subtype...I learn new things every day.


Nonono, gosh, make one mixup and there's confusion abound. The two subtype system used to call the first function subtype to be Terminal and the second function subtype as inert. That was later changed a few times by various Socionists but personally I call the first function subtype, leading/initial subtype and the second function subtype as the creative subtype. Since those are the names of the functional slots of function 1 and function 2 respectively, within Model A.



> I can't say I have rigorous reasoning for why I also went for ILE. Everything that I am about to write here, you should take it as grain of salt since I am going off with my gut with a few adjustments here and there.
> 
> I know that the playfulness is not exclusive to Ne leading or Ne creative (though Ne is most heavily associated with such traits), but the type of playfulness I got gave me the Ne-vibe (and alpha -- I agree with @Recede there). I see that your Enneagram is 7, so that probably influenced your vibe, and consequently my perspective on your vibe.


I see, well okay. Thanks for explaining. :smile: I'm playful with my wife and these days with my youngest (so far) daughter, with everyone else I'm pretty serious though.



> As for the inert (or terminal)/contact (or initiating? I am guessing here lol) subtype, I look for how vibes are modified based on the strengthening of the functions. In the case of ILE, the Ti subtype would be more "ST-ish" ILE, hence with more heaviness and the "feet-on-the-ground" kind of vibe; on the other hand, the Ne subtype would be more "NF-ish" ILE, hence have dreamier streak (e.g. Blue Ribbon and me -- I identify as LII-Ne). Playfulness is there, but I didn't think it warranted the lightness to the degree of strengthening N and F. Also, the avatar and the signature didn't have much F slant, so I thought going for the subtype strengthening T rather than F made more sense. So in a way it's an art (rather than a science) of balancing.


Yes, I was pretty good friends with both an ILE-Ti and ILE-Ne while attending University. The differences are exactly as you state as the ILE descriptions tend to be very accurate according to subtype. The ILE-Ti guy had more Beta Quadra friends while the ILE-Ne had more Delta Quadra friends. I heard that their co-worker status completely swapped after graduation though. Work and school are very different.



> My comment on the LIE-Creative subtype was my way of reconciling the seeming gap between the supposed LIE typing and the ILE vibe I am feeling.


Okay, I consider ILE to be a good type, despite us being quasi-identicals. I've had enough good interactions with ILEs to not to hold the type in low regard. (I don't automatically hold any type in low regard, btw) The ILEs I've met were successful entrepreneurs, professors, one is a law professor, many successful day traders, etc. IE: They're good at stuff I wish I could be good at, just like how the intertype relations predicts. :laughing: I know ILEs feel the same way about LIEs too, which I find to be kind of comical about being quasi-identicals. :laughing:


----------



## Jakuri

Scoobyscoob said:


> Nonono, gosh, make one mixup and there's confusion abound. The two subtype system used to call the first function subtype to be Terminal and the second function subtype as inert. That was later changed a few times by various Socionists but personally I call the first function subtype, leading/initial subtype and the second function subtype as the creative subtype. Since those are the names of the functional slots of function 1 and function 2 respectively, within Model A.


:shocked: I am confused. Hmm, so...

Terminal (old) = inert (new)
Inert (old) = contact (new)?

Either way, I know you meant the Ni subtype of ILI ("NF-ish"), so that part isn't in confusion. As for DCNH, I relate with Harmonizing the most, though I can see normalizing as well. Now I am curious where you got that vibe, especially since I find it hard to see myself as decisive in Reinin.



> Yes, I was pretty good friends with both an ILE-Ti and ILE-Ne while attending University. The differences are exactly as you state as the ILE descriptions tend to be very accurate according to subtype. The ILE-Ti guy had more Beta Quadra friends while the ILE-Ne had more Delta Quadra friends. I heard that their co-worker status completely swapped after graduation though. Work and school are very different.


Ha, no surprise there -- I would feel more comfortable with Delta personally. At least based on general quadra descriptions, I would say Delta is my favourite and the most relatable. But then in a way, LII (especially LII-Ne) is more Delta-ish Alpha.



> Okay, I consider ILE to be a good type, despite us being quasi-identicals. I've had enough good interactions with ILEs to not to hold the type in low regard. (I don't automatically hold any type in low regard, btw) The ILEs I've met were successful entrepreneurs, professors, one is a law professor, many successful day traders, etc. IE: They're good at stuff I wish I could be good at, just like how the intertype relations predicts. :laughing: I know ILEs feel the same way about LIEs too, which I find to be kind of comical about being quasi-identicals. :laughing:


It's more like you _can_ be good at what ILEs do, but that it's hard to keep it up for long because those IEs in the id block show up like a muscle twitch despite being strong, isn't it? Which is why the intertype relations predict that they get tired of each other (theoretically speaking), hitting each other's ignoring and demonstrative constantly. It is needless to say in any case that any healthy/well-developed type has their own way of charm.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm giving an EIE and if you don't like, there is the backdoor that will allow us to bring in Trojans.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> :shocked: I am confused. Hmm, so...
> 
> Terminal (old) = inert (new)
> Inert (old) = contact (new)?


Terminal (old) = Contact (new)
Intert (old) = Interd (new). :smile:

Although I personally prefer:
Initiating = 1st function subtype
Creative = 2nd function subtype.



> Either way, I know you meant the Ni subtype of ILI ("NF-ish"), so that part isn't in confusion. As for DCNH, I relate with Harmonizing the most, though I can see normalizing as well. Now I am curious where you got that vibe, especially since I find it hard to see myself as decisive in Reinin.


What about being decisive do you have a problem with? Because ILI and IEI, regardless of subtype, are decisive in thought, not action.



> Ha, no surprise there -- I would feel more comfortable with Delta personally. At least based on general quadra descriptions, I would say Delta is my favourite and the most relatable. But then in a way, LII (especially LII-Ne) is more Delta-ish Alpha.


So then you're work. :smile:



> It's more like you _can_ be good at what ILEs do, but that it's hard to keep it up for long because those IEs in the id block show up like a muscle twitch despite being strong, isn't it? Which is why the intertype relations predict that they get tired of each other (theoretically speaking), hitting each other's ignoring and demonstrative constantly. In any case, it is needless to say in any case that any healthy/well-developed type has their own way of charm.


Okay, I think you are an incredibly charming Gamma, then. :kitteh:


----------



## Jakuri

Scoobyscoob said:


> What about being decisive do you have a problem with? Because ILI and IEI, regardless of subtype, are decisive in thought, not action.


Hmm...just that I don't see myself as Ni-Se valuer. Not just weak Se, but Se PoLR, something I relate a lot... I can't be decisive while being Se PoLR at the same time.



> So then you're work. :smile:


Hmm?


----------



## Dragheart Luard

LII with EII like vibe as your avatar is kinda dreamy, maybe the type 9 influence too gives a more NF vibe overall.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Scoobyscoob said:


> What about being decisive do you have a problem with? *Because ILI and IEI, regardless of subtype, are decisive in thought, not action.*


Yes, exactly. Once upon a time I type Jakuri as IEI, with a possible ILI but less likely. And that is the exact reason, all told. I see the Ti, but it looks to me to be a bit more Decisive. ^^

(Skip me)


----------



## Recede

ESI (Mordred Phantom)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ESE first vibe, first feel.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Jakuri said:


> Hmm...just that I don't see myself as Ni-Se valuer. Not just weak Se, but Se PoLR, something I relate a lot... I can't be decisive while being Se PoLR at the same time.


Hm, but you relate to Delta well? Well, I'm still new here so perhaps as I get to know you better I'll have a more clear view of your type. Until then I think it best if I stop trying to re-type you. :smile:



> Hmm?


Oh, I was just stating a perception I had of you. :kitteh:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Yes, exactly. Once upon a time I type Jakuri as IEI, with a possible ILI but less likely. And that is the exact reason, all told. I see the Ti, but it looks to me to be a bit more Decisive. ^^
> 
> (Skip me)


I'm still getting to know everyone so I'll reserve judgment for now. Jakuri simply didn't strike me as an LII, either that or she's very well dualized and thus can pass as any type with relative ease. :smile: That's the ultimate goal of Socionics, regardless if you fall in love with your dual or not, as you become dualized you and your dual both become better people as an end result. Even with conflicting types, when duals interact with one another, it makes both of them look better to types in opposing quadras. So it's advantageous in more than simply loving one another, there are social and economic benefits as well. Personally though, someone who does make me a better person is a keeper though, so for me a-dual-who-makes-me-better-as-a-human = life partner. 

Skip me if you'd prefer to type Grandmaster Yoda instead.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Charming LII, @Grandmaster Yoda is.


----------



## SheWolf

EII-Ne


----------



## Jakuri

SEE-Fi


----------



## JAH

EII-Ne


----------



## TheHuman

SLE-Se


----------



## jjcu

IEI seems right.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Seems ESI


----------



## The Dude

Eii


----------



## Recede

Ese


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ili


----------



## piano

LII-Ne


----------



## SheWolf

Hm.

ESE.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hmm...Can't decide between SEE and ESE. Overall vibe still seems FeSe. Maybe Se HA works, sure.


----------



## TheHuman

Ili


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Definitely IEI from the username.


----------



## Vermillion

Iei


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Something Se and Fi. SEE or ESI.


----------



## Jakuri

IEI. If not, I am open to ILI.


----------



## Vermillion

Iee


----------



## Massage

See


----------



## Dangerose

Not much to go on, but LSI


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

EIE or ESE


----------



## Diavolo

Lii


----------



## SheWolf

LII-Ne


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Thorn said:


> Everyone is I think being a touch lazy. I don't think I ever got EIE before I actually slapped it on my profile. LOL.
> @*Fenix Wulfheart*
> 
> ESI this time because why not?


I think I get EIE more than you do 
@Jakuri I shall hand you a shiny inversion, try ESE on for size.


----------



## Jakuri

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I think I get EIE more than you do
> 
> @Jakuri I shall hand you a shiny inversion, try ESE on for size.


I am already feeling so comfy inside....ah that Si 

SLE because you know dualization ftw.


----------



## Jakuri

--


----------



## Vermillion

I always feel some second-hand embarrassment when I see double posts. Welp.

I dunno, bit torn between IEE and ESE. Maybe you can be an ESE-Ne. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Recede

See


----------



## Vermillion

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Heh, what makes ethereal wolves IEI? I'm curious. ^^
> 
> Also, m'user name is Fenix WULFheart for a reason ^^
> I feckin love wolves, and magic, and rebirth/transformation. Its all about that stuff with me. That's why my Craft Name is what it is (the same as my username).
> 
> Also, Night Huntress - SEE all the way bay bee.


Cause I find beta NFs are often into this esoteric, magical, and floaty sort of aesthetic. Also, wolves are pack animals with clear cut hierarchies, which is a pretty beta theme.
@Recede: LII


----------



## Felipe

EIE vibes, but I suck at socionics so...


----------



## Recede

Sei


----------



## SheWolf

Esi


----------



## SheWolf

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I feckin love wolves, and magic, and rebirth/transformation. Its all about that stuff with me. That's why my Craft Name is what it is (the same as my username).


Hmm. I've always noticed you and I have a penchant for fantasy/magical things! Though I think my taste tends to be a little more dark than yours.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

My taste would likely surprise you. Ever heard of Vampire: The Masquerade? Its got pretty dark themes too, and I've got a bunch of art for it.

In total quantity, I tend to collect things which are not dark moreso than I do things which are, where you seem to me to be inverted on that score by comparison.

You can have your copy of the Beta Membership Card.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Iei


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Very LII


----------



## SheWolf

ILI-Te.

Reminds me of Mai from Avatar: The Last Airbender kinda.


----------



## Recede

Eie


----------



## Jakuri

serious>merry vibe, feels delta. IEE or EII?


----------



## SheWolf

ILE

I get a Tim Burton vibe


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

EIE-Fe


----------



## SheWolf

IEI-Ni


----------



## Jakuri

EIE-Fe; dominant or creative subtype.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

EIE one of those stage people


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Definitely one of those EIIs


----------



## Wisteria

can't tell if ESE or SEE


----------



## Jakuri

Normalizing SLI or EII.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Still sticking with LII Harmonizing.


----------



## Jakuri

IxI-Ni; the pics not looking too merry, so going with ILI-Ni. Creative DCNH vibe.


----------



## SheWolf

IEI, Harmonizing


----------



## RaisinKG

Certainly an EIE.


----------



## SheWolf

ILE, Creative DCNH


----------



## Jakuri

Beta NF, creative


----------



## Vermillion

today I'll go with EII or SEI.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Uhh... looks at own siggy... SEE


----------



## Vermillion

I really like the poem in your sig! You vibe as an SEE too, Se sub though


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SEE SE subtype based on avatar and Sig.


----------



## Caelestis

I get an ESI impression, honestly.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sli little talk, much action


----------



## Vermillion

AHHHH god not you again!! You never change your set and you're so boring to type. Begone with you, LII. Or at least change your ava/sig when you return.


----------



## RaisinKG

ESI ovo


----------



## piano

i was shipped with you in the shipping thread so i'ma go with ile cuz they're bomb af.


----------



## Schizoid

Avatar and signature seems Ni valuing, so IEI/ESI.


----------



## TheHuman

Ese


----------



## SheWolf

EIE, Dominant DCNH


----------



## Immolate

@Thorn EIE-Fe

Someone mentioned this thread was dead, so I've gathered a random assortment of avatars. I'll change avatars after 1-2 vibes or so.


----------



## DOGSOUP

@lets mosey, I just don't know anymore, avatar _whispers_ EII so let's go with that.


----------



## SheWolf

Iee


----------



## Azazel

ESE-Fe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ese


----------



## To_august

SLI for signature image vibes


----------



## SheWolf

LSE, Creative


----------



## TheHuman

Ili


----------



## Caelestis

SLI-Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lsi


----------



## Immolate

Clear SEE-Se.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lets mosey said:


> Clear SEE-Se.


Ah, you now crawl out from the dark caverns of society's outskirts.


----------



## Immolate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ah, you now crawl out from the dark caverns of society's outskirts.


Vibe me, you knave.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lets mosey said:


> Vibe me, you knave.


How dare you call me a Jack of cards.

Filth, EIE


----------



## SheWolf

Youre always the same

so ill give you an opposite typing

sle


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Thorn said:


> Youre always the same
> 
> so ill give you an opposite typing
> 
> sle


Perhaps you would be more appreciative of consistency if you weren't an ESE.


----------



## SheWolf

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Perhaps you would be more appreciative of consistency if you weren't an ESE.


?

All Fe egos appreciate consistency, not just ESE lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Thorn said:


> ?
> 
> All Fe egos appreciate consistency, not just ESE lol.


This was not in my pamphlet. Did you get a different one and if so, why?


----------



## To_august

Ile


----------



## Immolate

@To_august I'll give your tumblr IEE.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Iei


----------



## RaisinKG

Iee


----------



## owlet

SEI, I think!


----------



## piano

i've always gotten alpha SF vibes from your aesthetic. ESE.


----------



## orbit

Your avatar is clever wow. The letters saying goodbye leading up to the bye and but an extra E on the "by" for an extra punch (but bleh you probably know that)

IEI?


----------



## Immolate

@orbit My vibe isn't worth much because you already have an inkling of what I think, but let's see if anyone disagrees with LII or LSI. Beautiful geometry.


----------



## RaisinKG

Hm...

EIE perhaps?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ok not what i meant said:


> i've always gotten alpha SF vibes from your aesthetic. ESE.


I *love* your avatar
@flourine IXE?


----------



## RaisinKG

Eie?


----------



## Immolate

@Lord Fenix Wulfheart ... wolf as symbol of power, hierarchy and belonging, quiet wandering, willingness to enter the dark woods; your particular wolf comes across as having a gentle and knowing gaze, so I'll say IEI before EIE.

@flourine I suppose, if I squint or tilt my head during a certain time of day, I can see Ne in ego.


----------



## To_august

@lets mosey, giving your tumblr an ILI typing for moving objects gifs and time quotes.


----------



## RaisinKG

Esi


----------



## SheWolf

SEI, Harmonizing


----------



## RaisinKG

Lie.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Hmm, EII Harmonizing or Creative


----------



## Recede

Eii


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Eii


----------



## Tad Cooper

Lsi?


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> @*lets mosey* , giving your tumblr an ILI typing for *moving objects gifs* and time quotes.


The bold caught my eye. Do you means gifs like these?


* *































 @Tad Cooper Kubo and the two Strings? My impression is Delta from the one trailer I've seen.


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> The bold caught my eye. Do you means gifs like these?
> 
> 
> * *


These are the ones that made me think about moving objects:


----------



## owlet

To_august said:


>


This is really cool! Do you have the source?

I'd vibe you LSE, I think.


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> This is really cool! Do you have the source?
> 
> I'd vibe you LSE, I think.


Are you suggesting LSE because of the gifs? I was the one to reblog them, so maybe a second vibe is in order for To_august 

Source here.


----------



## owlet

lets mosey said:


> Are you suggesting LSE because of the gifs? I was the one to reblog them, so maybe a second vibe is in order for To_august
> 
> Source here.


Oh no, I was going by avatar/signature vibe! (I did enjoy the images posted by you both though - they move in a way that reminds me of the music video for Imitosis by Andrew Bird)

Thank you


----------



## SheWolf

LII, Normalizing


----------



## Immolate

Broody LSI attempts self-expression.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Bloody bloody fluke


----------



## Immolate

The rot that destroys the foundation.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lets mosey said:


> The rot that destroys the foundation.


I built these bridges and you put a sanction that prevented trade ships from crossing.


----------



## Immolate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I built these bridges and you put a sanction that prevented trade ships from crossing.


Set everything ablaze and start anew.


----------



## owlet

@Grandmaster Yoda ILE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

lets mosey said:


> Set everything ablaze and start anew.


Left type, Involution FTW.
@owlet when did you become a fairy-like EII?  Still owl motif but very different kind of look to that avatar XD


----------



## owlet

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Left type, Involution FTW.
> @*owlet* when did you become a fairy-like EII?  Still owl motif but very different kind of look to that avatar XD


It was sent to me very thoughtfully and I like it (especially the colours)  It is pretty different, I agree!

I'm vibing you IEI


----------



## Verity

Delta NF, IEE?


----------



## Immolate

People are free to skip me. I just wanted to vibe that new avatar because I like it. (Should I be able to recognize it?) I'll say Beta NF.


----------



## Verity

lets mosey said:


> Should I be able to recognize it?.


Do you?


----------



## Immolate

Verity said:


> Do you?


I'm having a tip-of-the-tongue experience and it is off-putting.


----------



## Verity

lets mosey said:


> I'm having a tip-of-the-tongue experience and it is off-putting.


It's been available for less than a day. 


Although, Mads is pretty recognizable.


----------



## Immolate

Verity said:


> It's been available for less than a day.
> 
> 
> Although, Mads is pretty recognizable.


Yes. Good. Off-put no longer.


* *


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Esi


----------



## SheWolf

IEE, Creative


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## To_august

Blooky can't be anything but Fe PoLR. SLI vibe confirmed.


----------



## Azazel

To_august said:


> Blooky can't be anything but Fe PoLR. SLI vibe confirmed.


Don't know if you're refering to UT's Blooky or PerC's Blooky. But UT's is VERY xEI-Fe.

For you, SLI.


----------



## piano

ESI, based on both avatar and signature. love the quote, by the way.


----------



## Immolate

That name change, I can hear it in my head, so mockingly.

EIE for the slightest bit of variety.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

LSI-Se subtype.


----------



## Immolate

(^You see, @owlet?)

Skip me.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

lets mosey said:


> (^You see, @owlet?)
> 
> Skip me.


 yes I am a SEE. Not sure why you want to point it out to owl. *shrug.


----------



## Immolate

Memory Of Talon said:


> yes I am a SEE. Not sure why you want to point it out to owl. *shrug.


I point to something else, of course. The owl and I rub our hands together behind the scenes.

I genuinely vibe you SEE now.


----------



## owlet

Sorry @*lets mosey* I'm still going Gamma for this vibing  ESI

Also yes, many hands have been rubbed.


----------



## Immolate

owlet said:


> Sorry @*lets mosey* I'm still going Gamma for this vibing  ESI
> 
> Also yes, many hands have been rubbed.


No, goddammit.


----------



## orbit

Was going to say SLI to poke at you and because of texture but then I realized the texture was pointy and I heard "I am the bone of my sword" in the background because "bones" can be grey when they're fossilized and so what. So pointy stuff plus bright circle with you going to the afterlife (or that's how movies depict it. DON'T GO INTO THE LIGHT) means an old battlefield with all the soldiers dying and being fossilized but the brightness makes it glorious so I'm going to say IEI.

Edit: also it's a geometry wannabe.


----------



## Verity

ILE-Ne.


----------



## Immolate

orbit said:


> Was going to say SLI to poke at you and because of texture but then I realized the texture was pointy and I heard "I am the bone of my sword" in the background because "bones" can be grey when they're fossilized and so what. So pointy stuff plus bright circle with you going to the afterlife (or that's how movies depict it. DON'T GO INTO THE LIGHT) means an old battlefield with all the soldiers dying and being fossilized but the brightness makes it glorious so I'm going to say IEI.
> 
> Edit: also it's a geometry wannabe.


Someone speaks sense, at last, the spirit breaks free from its confines. I grant you ILE. 

Free to skip. Vibe Mads.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

IEI-Ni for Verity


----------



## Jakuri

Going with IEI-Fe....DCNH, maybe dominant.


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Jakuri said:


> Going with IEI-Fe....DCNH, maybe dominant.


Thanks, what does DCNH mean? I've seen it mentioned by others a few times. I'm somewhat of a noob to Socionics.


----------



## Jakuri

mistakenforstranger said:


> Thanks, what does DCNH mean? I've seen it mentioned by others a few times. I'm somewhat of a noob to Socionics.


Socionics - the16types.info - DCNH: System of DCNH Subtypes
Socionics - the16types.info - Gulenko's Descriptions of the DCNH Subtypes


----------



## Tad Cooper

Sei


----------



## Schizoid

LII vibes. Avatar pic strikes me as Ne valuing.


----------



## orbit

Eii


----------



## SheWolf

Sei


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

SLE Creative


----------



## owlet

IEI-Ni maybe


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Ni


----------



## Mafioso

Lsi


----------



## Vermillion

Lsi


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Lii


----------



## orbit

Hm dunno ESI? Got a relationship in your name?


----------



## Tad Cooper

ESI maybe...


----------



## Vermillion

Always ILE


----------



## mistakenforstranger

orbit said:


> Hm dunno ESI? Got a relationship in your name?



* *




I was listening to a lot of The National at the time.









@Night Huntress, EIE, if only because you're always typed SEE. Beta or Gamma vibe.


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## Schizoid

Ne-valuing of some sort.

I can see both SLI and LII for your type.


----------



## Libra Sun

Iee


----------



## Jakuri

Schizoid said:


> Ne-valuing of some sort.
> 
> I can see both SLI and LII for your type.


Really like your avatar choices. 
@soul_searching going with IEI.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

soul_searching said:


> Iee


Love your avatar!
@Jakuri I'll give you SEI this time


----------



## Jaune

IEE-Ne


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Oops, we posted at the same time, and my computer's slow, so this was meant for @Lord Fenix Wulfheart as IEI-Ni, 5w4 (259 tri-type)

@*SANTABLOOK22*, I'll say LSI this time. Sorry about that.


----------



## Immolate

EII 6w5 based on nothing but a whim.


----------



## Jakuri

Ili


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SLI-Si


----------



## Jakuri

IEI-Fe


----------



## owlet

EII-Ne (your avatar and signature are great!)


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Te


----------



## Immolate

How about LSI-Se.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sei


----------



## Jaune

EIE-Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

SLI-Si


----------



## Jaune

IEE-Ne


----------



## SheWolf

EIE, Dominant


----------



## RaisinKG

a really LIE-Te avi


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## mistakenforstranger

ILI (After reading your typing questionnaire, I see strong Te)


----------



## jjcu

Ni-EIE


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Se


----------



## owlet

ESI-Fi maybe


----------



## SheWolf

SEI, Harmonizing


----------



## Kito

Dunno, IEI or something? graceful.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Lsi maybe?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

@SANTABLOOK22, your siggy writing and art choice reminds me of my mother. And she says she is SLI 2w1. So I'll go with that! 
@Azure the Dreamer you seem IEE to me right now.


----------



## RaisinKG

IxI


----------



## Immolate

It's inconceivable to me that anyone would vibe @owlet anything other than SLE. 

@Arctic Chlorine I'll say IEE for the sake of it.


----------



## owlet

I'll go ILI-Ni (also yes, SLE is my soul type, how did you know :tongue


----------



## Jaune

@lets mosey LII-Ti
@owlet LII-Ne


----------



## orbit

oh noes. this died. 

LSI vibes.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

LII vibes


----------



## bremen

Ili


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

Eii.


----------



## SheWolf

Iei.


----------



## bremen

Lie


----------



## owlet

SLI-Te


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Eii


----------



## Kito

Dunno man, EII? You got that wolf avatar and long ass cryptic signature. I like the aesthetic tho.


----------



## Jakuri

Thinking of ESI-Se. DCNH Creative subtype vibe.


----------



## RaisinKG

eii


----------



## bremen

Iee


----------



## Jaune

SLI-Te


----------



## SheWolf

Eie


----------



## orbit

LSI for funz


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Iee


----------



## bremen

Iei


----------



## RaisinKG

SLI-Te


----------



## Jakuri

IxE works. Leaning toward ILE due to alpha vibe


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## orbit

Purple means power or something so let's go ESI


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## jjcu

Lii-ti


----------



## Dangerose

SLE-Se


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

ESI-Fi


----------



## Dangerose

[it's the flower crown, isn't it]

[next person is doing Vesper, don't want to go twice in a row]


----------



## Jaune

@Vespers ILI-Ni
@The Night's Queen IEI-Fe


----------



## owlet

Maybe SEE-Fi


----------



## Dangerose

SEI-Si
just based on profile pic, etc.


----------



## To_august

ESE-Si


----------



## Jakuri

Hmm, LIE?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SEI :tongue:


----------



## owlet

Maybe EIE-Fe!


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Harmonizing EII


----------



## Bash

Gamma


----------



## Dangerose

Lie


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

SEI-Fe


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep ILI


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IEE :kitteh:


----------



## Tad Cooper

See


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

EIE 9w8 for azure.

SEI for Tad.


----------



## Immolate

I'll say LII because the wolf seems too soft for LSI.


----------



## Jakuri

Hmm, thinking of ESI-Se.


----------



## owlet

Maybe EII-Ne 9-2-6!


----------



## RaisinKG

xII


----------



## Bash

Ne ego


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni-Te ego


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Fi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

SEI 3w2


----------



## RaisinKG

Eie


----------



## owlet

IEE-Ne


----------



## orbit

eii-ne for fun.


----------



## owlet

SLI-Te 1-5-3


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

LSI-Ti


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ile


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Fe.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Pawn Stars is so Si.

Hmm, going with SEI-Si.


----------



## RaisinKG

has to be IEE


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

LII-Ne


----------



## Jakuri

Lucky~ Star~!

Just based on avatar vibe (alpha vibe), going with ESE, hehe.


----------



## orbit

IEE-Fi I suppose.


----------



## Epic Love

ESI-Fi maybe?


----------



## Immolate

SEE for whatever reason.


----------



## orbit

ESE 279 insert phrase which indicates how lightly that decision was made. 

(skip me)


----------



## Jaune

@lets mosey ESI-Se.
@orbit EII-Ne.


----------



## Immolate

@Rick Harrison SLI-Si seems fitting.

I say goodbye to my war boy.


----------



## RaisinKG

ExI


----------



## Immolate

Going with ESE.


----------



## bremen

Ili


----------



## orbit

Ile


----------



## Immolate

jjcu said:


> Sle


Was @orbit the Ne-LII? 

Your avatar is quite expressive, from what I can see on my phone. Party? I'll say some manner of 4D Fe.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lii


----------



## SheWolf

Always Alpha NT.


----------



## owlet

EIE-Fe


----------



## RaisinKG

eii now


----------



## owlet

flourine said:


> eii now


I'll go IEE-Fi!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ili


----------



## Jaune

You kind of remind me of my sister, who I think is EII-Ne.


----------



## SheWolf

LSE? Lol


----------



## To_august

EIE-2Fe


----------



## Dragheart Luard

SLI as it gives me Si vibes overall.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SLI phantom


----------



## owlet

I'm going ESE for a change


----------



## Jakuri

I'm going for LSE-Si for a change


----------



## RaisinKG

Definite EII


----------



## PumpkinSpice

okey EII (or another IJ type)


----------



## Jaune

LSI-Se


----------



## To_august

LSE-Si


----------



## Verity

ESI-Fi 9w1


----------



## Immolate

@To_august I agree with ESI. Alternatively, LIE because some of your latest reblogs suggest Se before Si to me.

@Verity IEI 1w9.


----------



## orbit

Every time I have no idea what something is it turns out to be Gamma so let's go ILI. Can't get a handle on dem Gamma vibes

Or alternatively LSI.


----------



## Jakuri

orbit said:


> Every time I have no idea what something is it turns out to be Gamma so let's go ILI. Can't get a handle on dem Gamma vibes
> 
> Or alternatively LSI.


Definitely agree on the Gamma vibe for @lets mosey.

Getting the serious vibe...hmm. I will go with one of the introverted delta types.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

EII today


----------



## Azure Dreamer

EIE :tongue:f


----------



## RaisinKG

has to be IEI


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Fi.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Sli


----------



## Recede

Eii


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

ili


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se.


----------



## Immolate

That avatar is vibing Fe valuing for whatever reason, so I'll say LSI.


----------



## bremen

Esi


----------



## Jakuri

LSE or SLI, Te subtype.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

IEE today


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

LII Ti


----------



## Angina Jolie

Esi

Dammit ninja'd. Talon is ESE. alpha seeming


----------



## To_august

Sle


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ili


----------



## Jaune

ILE-Ti


----------



## piano

SEI-Si


----------



## Jaune

IEE-Ne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sle


----------



## bremen

LII-Ti


----------



## Immolate

Delta introvert.


----------



## Angina Jolie

ILI - Te


----------



## piano

EII-Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eii


----------



## Immolate

Straightforward response for the Grandmaster: Alpha NT. 

Then for the sake of change, SEI.


----------



## To_august

Not sure if the horned lady is showing her middle finger, but I want to say SLE.


----------



## Immolate

To_august said:


> Not sure if the horned lady is showing *her middle finger*, but I want to say SLE.


lol










I'll let others skip me and vibe you.


----------



## To_august

lets mosey said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let others skip me and vibe you.


Oh, I got it now! She's a Capricorn! This way it vibes LII according to correspondence between Socionics types and zodiac signs made by socionist whose name I can't remember.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Esi


----------



## Jakuri

Sle


----------



## Azure Dreamer

EII

(Nice picture for your Sig ^^ )


----------



## Bash

Iei


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ti


----------



## Bash

Sli


----------



## piano

strong LIE-Te vibes


----------



## RaisinKG

Beta Quadra, Fe ego


----------



## Jakuri

IEE-Fi, normalizing or harmonizing subtype


----------



## Vermillion

LSI or feisty IEI


----------



## orbit

Edit: ESI-Fi

@lets mosey. Where does your avatar originate from? I am curious.


----------



## Immolate

orbit said:


> Edit: ESI-Fi
> 
> @*lets mosey* . Where does your avatar originate from? I am curious.


----------



## To_august

This time around: SEE for lets mosey and SEI for orbit


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Fe


----------



## Dragheart Luard

SLI 'cause grumpy avatar


----------



## Jaune

LSI-Ti.


----------



## Bash

Ili


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lsi


----------



## Maybe

​LIi


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

EII-Fi


----------



## Tad Cooper

I was going to say ESI but now think maybe EII...


----------



## Jaune

LSI-Ti


----------



## Bash

Xsi


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

LIE-Te


----------



## Vermillion

Iei


----------



## owlet

ESI-Se


----------



## Bash

Eii


----------



## To_august

SLE-Ti


----------



## Bash

Iei


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IEE- fi :tongue:


----------



## Bash

Iei


----------



## Dragheart Luard

LSE for the lulz


----------



## Gorgon

ILE-Ti


----------



## Bash

Iei


----------



## Serpent

LSE-Te


----------



## Immolate

LSI-Se


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

LIE today


----------



## Bash

Eii


----------



## Cataclysm

Bash said:


> Eii


That's an LIE avatar right there.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

LSI. Maybe SLE.


----------



## Bash

Iei


----------



## TheHuman

Lsi


----------



## Cataclysm

Iei


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Jakuri

Decisive jumps out the most to me...Ni-Se. Not getting the extravert vibe, but thinking Se HA.
Beta vibe, so EIE-Ni?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

EII possibly.


----------



## Gorgon

Iei


----------



## Dragheart Luard

IEI or maybe EIE


----------



## Jaune

LSI-Ti


----------



## Bash

Alpha NT


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Eie


----------



## Darkbloom

IEI or maybe EIE, creative DCHN


----------



## Cataclysm

Like a lot of feeling, maybe EII, or SEI perhaps.


----------



## Vermillion

Uhh, LSI.


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Se


----------



## RaisinKG

See


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IEE - fi


----------



## Nashvols

What are these "vibes" you speak of?


----------



## Jakuri

Gamma vibe. Gamma thinker, so Gamma NT.


----------



## owlet

I really like this avatar! I think I'd go EII-Fi for this one


----------



## Bash

Eii


----------



## Jakuri

Ili?


----------



## Cataclysm

Anime, so INFj.


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Ni.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Lsi


----------



## Bash

eII


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni Ego


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne.


----------



## Bash

Lii


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Lse


----------



## Cataclysm

ENFp regardless of the signature


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sli


----------



## Kito

You're LII through and through but you could probably make a decent argument for ILI.


----------



## Jakuri

ESI left and right. Either subtype seems viable.


----------



## Eset

eii


----------



## Bash

Ile


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Ti.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Sle


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lsi


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ti


----------



## Schizoid

Sle


----------



## Jakuri

EII-Fi, either normalizing or harmonizing


----------



## RaisinKG

EII-Fi, Harmonizing


----------



## Scirrus

either EII-Ne or IEI-Fi


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

LSI-Ti


----------



## BranchMonkey

IEI

Haven't observed enough to say "sub-type" or balanced (as I call those without a sub-type).


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## bremen

I feel watched by your avi ;0

LSI-se sounds about right


Edit: Sle prob when I think about it


----------



## TornadicX

I was about to guess IEI, then I saw that you were an IEI. Did I cheat?


----------



## Gorgon

EII-Ne


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Eii


----------



## Dragheart Luard

IEE-Fi for not being that obvious.


----------



## RaisinKG

SEE xP


----------



## Dangerose

Lii


----------



## Jakuri

ESE-Fe


----------



## Dangerose

EII- Ne


----------



## jjcu

Iei.


----------



## RaisinKG

Hi. EII.


----------



## Jaune

IEE-Ne


----------



## To_august

Avatr vibes --- looking kinda serious and professional but dat Se HA -> LIE


----------



## TornadicX

Reina said:


> EII-Ne


Wow, I always got IEI on tests and never thought to look into EII.. but you just helped me find my true Sociotype. Thank you!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

infpfantasy said:


> I was about to guess IEI, then I saw that you were an IEI. Did I cheat?


Only if you think you did. 

Also. I get a Delta vibe. Snape pic at one of his most ethical-looking moments makes me think Fi seeking. LSE?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Rose for a Heart said:


> Eii


LOVE your new avatar. Did you find it, or did you have it custom made (slash make it yourself)? It is so apt for you!


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> LOVE your new avatar. Did you find it, or did you have it custom made (slash make it yourself)? It is so apt for you!


I just found it lol


----------



## BranchMonkey

EII-Ne seems to fit.


----------



## Aldys

ILI-Te


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi ego


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Aldys

IEI -Se

flourine in a ninja. ILI Te


----------



## To_august

EII vibes


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Ni


----------



## SheWolf

Sle.


----------



## RaisinKG

Te-Ni in Ego


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Type LOL.


----------



## RaisinKG

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Type LOL.


become one with the LII type


----------



## Aldys

@Lord Fenix Wulfheart

IEI

@*flourine* 

IEE-Fi


----------



## SheWolf

Sle.


----------



## Cataclysm

Iee


----------



## Jakuri

I can see Se. Either of the two SxE types...


----------



## Immolate

I'll say IEE.


----------



## Gorgon

SEI how bah dah


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

SEE-Fi


----------



## Aldys

IEI-Se


----------



## The Impossible Girl

Um... EII?


----------



## To_august

Iee


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ili


----------



## Cataclysm

Ese


----------



## Vermillion

Lsi


----------



## Serpent

See


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sei


----------



## orbit

May the force be with you. Completely out of context, Force = Se. Vader and Yoda are buddies.Therefore SEE c:


----------



## Dragheart Luard

SLI as the picture gives me a Si like vibe.


----------



## Cataclysm

Iee


----------



## CelineDijon

SEE

So, I was having a shit day but still smiled at this old hag and her dog.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Based on your anecdote I will give you ESI.


----------



## owlet

IEE-Ne


----------



## orbit

Inert Ni-base. IEI c:


----------



## anorganizedmess

Sli.


----------



## Immolate

@owlet I see you inching towards SLE.

@anorganizedmess ESE.


----------



## DOGSOUP

I'll say ILI


----------



## owlet

I'll go for IEE this time!


----------



## LilacSnowflake

See.


----------



## Immolate

ESI or SEI.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ili


----------



## MusiCago

Sli


----------



## DOGSOUP

EII, could be that I unexpectedly associate Fi with the quote.


----------



## MusiCago

DOGSOUP said:


> EII, could be that I unexpectedly associate Fi with the quote.


I dont see how Fi has anything to do with _ideas_ but ok?

(I'm sorry if that sounded passive aggressive I'm annoyed atm.)


----------



## DOGSOUP

MusiCago said:


> I dont see how Fi has anything to do with _ideas_ but ok?
> 
> (I'm sorry if that sounded passive aggressive I'm annoyed atm.)


I see Fi as idea/feeling... and I don't see Ni ideas as bulletproof to that matter... but like I already said, the association might have been a bit unexpected.


----------



## Immolate

@MusiCago ESI.
@DOGSOUP Seems an EIE-LSI pair.


----------



## MusiCago

Lse


----------



## Azazel

IEI as well.


----------



## owlet

SEI maybe!


----------



## Wisteria

Si ego for sure
SLI-si


----------



## Azure Dreamer

EII possibly?


----------



## Azazel

Iei


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Esi


----------



## Momentz

Lie


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

See


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ne. Definitely Ne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Ne. Definitely Ne.


This filesystem error checking had better work.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This filesystem error checking had better work.


hmm....Still Ne.


----------



## jjcu

Eii


----------



## Gorgon

See


----------



## orbit

Let's go ILI


----------



## owlet

I'll go ESI


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ese


----------



## Azazel

Esi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Iei


----------



## Lann the Clever

Eii


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ili.


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se


----------



## owlet

ESI-Se


----------



## Immolate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Enfp












@owlet I'll grant you SLI-Si for now.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Immolate said:


> @owlet I'll grant you SLI-Si for now.


Spock! I always liked Data, but Spock is good too, more people have heard of him.


----------



## Immolate

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Spock! I always liked Data, but Spock is good too, more people have heard of him.


I agree with your assessments.


----------



## Gorgon

@Immolate I would say either ILI or SLI


----------



## Eset

SEE or ESI.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

See


----------



## Cataclysm

Lie


----------



## To_august

Will vibe this Si base, as the time was taken to aesthetically blend the avatar with the forum background theme
-> SLI


----------



## Immolate

LSI-Ti


----------



## Farfadou57

Ile ?


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

EII-Fi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sli


----------



## Tad Cooper

Iee?


----------



## Farfadou57

Lii


----------



## owlet

I go for EII!


----------



## Farfadou57

Esi\sei


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

EII-Ni


----------



## Cataclysm

Esi


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

LSI-Se


----------



## Bash

Iei


----------



## MoonMoon21

ILE-Ti


----------



## owlet

ESE maybe?


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Tired EII


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lsi


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ti.


----------



## Farfadou57

Esi


----------



## Immolate

SEI because sleep.


----------



## Cataclysm

Ili


----------



## Bash

Ile


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ESI, because native pic reminds of Gamma and LIE doesn't sound right for whatever ineffable reason.


----------



## orbit

Guru IEE.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ILI because blackness


----------



## orbit

What type is whiteness? ESE? 
You are half blackness and half greyness so SLI which is a quarter of the way in between ILI and ESE


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

caravel said:


> What type is whiteness? ESE?
> You are half blackness and half greyness so SLI which is a quarter of the way in between ILI and ESE


You have to factor in the purple, which inevitably leads to IEE


----------



## Farfadou57

Lii


----------



## owlet

SEI-Si


----------



## orbit

@Grandmaster Yoda, I agree you vibe IEE because you didn't account for the purple in my avatar (and the yellow and the green and the blue and the orange and the white and the red) which indicates you clearly have terrible Ti. You can't even apply consistency to your own rules. 
@owlet IEI-Ni for kicks.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

caravel said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda, I agree you vibe IEE because you didn't account for the purple in my avatar (and the yellow and the green and the blue and the orange and the white and the red) which indicates you clearly have terrible Ti. You can't even apply consistency to your own rules.
> @owlet IEI-Ni for kicks.


Outrageous @Lord Fenix Wulfheart make your case.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Outrageous @Lord Fenix Wulfheart make your case.


My case? What case?

If what @caravel says is true and Ti is being consistent within your own rules, then I'd have pretty good Ti, which would mean caravel's case that *I* am IEE makes no sense, which means Caravel is being inconsistent in their own rules about what constitutes being consistent with Ti.

For what its worth, I always vibe Yoder as something NiTi, and something static. So what does that leave us?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> My case? What case?
> 
> If what @caravel says is true and Ti is being consistent within your own rules, then I'd have pretty good Ti, which would mean caravel's case that *I* am IEE makes no sense, which means Caravel is being inconsistent in their own rules about what constitutes being consistent with Ti.
> 
> For what its worth, I always vibe Yoder as something NiTi, and something static. So what does that leave us?


Ni Ti. Common to only ISTPs or something opposite of that. This is also socionics which means everyone has every function and each one serves its purpose.


----------



## Immolate

Different shade of NF, EIE-Fe.


----------



## Aldys

Ili.


----------



## Skeletalz

Esi


----------



## Wisteria

LII-ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eie


----------



## owlet

ESE for fun


----------



## Momentz

Eii/sli


----------



## Jaune

SEE-Fi


----------



## Wisteria

Lsi / esi


----------



## owlet

SEI-Fe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

See


----------



## Farfadou57

Eii


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Sei


----------



## orbit

I have changed my beliefs about Ti

I now pronounce EIE-Fi 9w8 so/sp~


----------



## napkineater

Type 2 diabetes


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

caravel said:


> I have changed my beliefs about Ti
> 
> I now pronounce EIE-Fi 9w8 so/sp~


Thus proving my point in a kinda awesome way XD

I am going to go with something Dynamic, introverted. The avatar brings to mind simplicity, low capacity for complexity in imagery. Probably intuitive. I'm going to go with IxI for you.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

napkineater said:


> Type 2 diabetes


First of all....Wut? 

Secondly, I'll go with Ne dom something or other. 

Thirdly, "Why is someone named napkineater allowed to exist" is the best sig quote I have seen all week.


----------



## orbit

IEE c:


----------



## owlet

I'll go LII-Ne (so minimalist!)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Eii


----------



## Mr Oops

Lsi


----------



## Wisteria

ILE-Ne


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Sli


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eie


----------



## Aldys

Ili


----------



## Mr Oops

ESI finally faced her true condition


----------



## owlet

ILE-Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Esi


----------



## a cat

Lii?


----------



## Farfadou57

Esi\Eii


----------



## owlet

EII-Ne


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Mmmm....EII with accentuated Ti.


----------



## Aldys

Iei


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Gotta go with ESI.


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## Wisteria

I'll go with LII this time


----------



## owlet

EII-Fi


----------



## Aireve

Maybe EII...


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

See!


----------



## Wisteria

IEI or SEI


----------



## Gorgon

EII-Ne


----------



## owlet

SEE-Fi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

SEI-Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ile


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Lii


----------



## owlet

ILE-Ne


----------



## Farfadou57

Lsi


----------



## Freya Violet

IEI-Ni


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Iee


----------



## Jakuri

classic LII.


----------



## orbit

SLE-Se 8w7 4w3 6w7 sx/sp

(SEI)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Iee


----------



## Freya Violet

IEE-Ne


----------



## owlet

LII-Ne


----------



## Gorgon

Eii


----------



## Dragheart Luard

SEE seems legit based on avatar


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

IEI maybe


----------



## Jaune

LSI-Ti.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lsi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Freya Violet said:


> IEE-Ne


That's a lot of Ne.

@Grandmaster Yoda I'll give you something with repressed frustrations and intellect-focus, so...how about ILI 9w8? Never tried that one before


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> That's a lot of Ne.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda I'll give you something with repressed frustrations and intellect-focus, so...how about ILI 9w8? Never tried that one before


And a 3w4 for you sir. Hmm


----------



## Wisteria

Ile


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Se.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Sli


----------



## Krayfish

oops IEI


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Krayfish said:


> oops IEI


Oops? Why oops?

For you, I'll go with ILE.


----------



## Krayfish

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Oops? Why oops?
> 
> For you, I'll go with ILE.


I had to edit the post because I typed the person above you instead of you accidentally 

*SKIP ME*


----------



## CelineDijon

I stare at strangers for a long time. And they either get uncomfortable, or find it sexy.


----------



## Wisteria

They don't find it sexy 



Because you were skipped @Lord Fenix Wulfheart I will give you ILE this time


----------



## bremen

Ile


----------



## CelineDijon

I was skipped. Seems like people play favorites here. Lame.

LSI @ColdNobility


----------



## Gorgon

ILE or LII idk


----------



## Farfadou57

Esi


----------



## Krayfish

ESI-Fi


----------



## Momentz

Ne ego


----------



## owlet

SEE-Se


----------



## Wisteria

SLI or EII


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Fi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Romantic mien, passive avatar, rational signature. EII.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eii


----------



## Wisteria

definitely SEE ...


----------



## Krayfish

ESI-Fi


----------



## owlet

EII-Fi


----------



## Lunar Lamp

EII-Ne


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Clearly an LIE-Se.


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

It's hilarious how often I get typed as something very close to my current displayed type, considering I chose it to throw people off the scent. Curiouser and curiouser....

Rick, something with Ne-seeking. Lets try SLI.


----------



## Schizoid

IEI-Ni


----------



## Wisteria

IEE-Fi


----------



## owlet

EII-Fi


----------



## Krayfish

SLI-Te


----------



## ryukku

Ili


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

LIE-Fi


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## owlet

SLE-Ti


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

SLE, clearly.


----------



## Farfadou57

Iee


----------



## Wisteria

IEI-Fe because of Izaya avy


----------



## Lunar Lamp

EII-Fi


----------



## Gorgon

LII-Ne


----------



## owlet

ESI-Fi


----------



## Farfadou57

SLI-Si ?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Avatar pic looks like something an ILI would like


----------



## RaisinKG

boom!

im back, ni-ego!


----------



## Krayfish

IEE-Fi or SEE-Fi


----------



## Wisteria

ILE-Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

that avi is something an EII would pick to reflect their soul. heartwarming!


----------



## owlet

I could see that as IEE-Ne

( @Wisteria that's D.VA, right? )


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Ni


----------



## Wisteria

ILE



owlet said:


> ( @Wisteria that's D.VA, right? )


Yes! I like d.va


----------



## CelineDijon

Wisteria said:


> ILE
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I like d.va


 The champ goes down like a clown in the second round. I wish we'd had a better goodbye.

Your avatar is very cute/sexy. I say EIE. Wow, I guessed that without looking and I was close.


----------



## Libra Sun

Eie


----------



## To_august

IEE-Fi


----------



## Krayfish

ESI-Fi?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Iee


----------



## Farfadou57

Eie


----------



## Clockheart

Eie


----------



## Wisteria

alpha, maybe ILE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

SEI or EII


----------



## jjcu

EIE/IEI seems right


----------



## Clockheart

Lie!


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Lii


----------



## Cataclysm

Iei


----------



## owlet

SEE-Fi?


----------



## Clockheart

sli 100%


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eii


----------



## Kito

If I'd never seen you before I'd guess IEI


----------



## Clockheart

Ile


----------



## Gorgon

SEE-Fi


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Se


----------



## Jakuri

SLE-Se?


----------



## aerynth

iei.


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Fe


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

You gonna drink the rest of that cleaning fluid?

Let's go with LSI, just like ChrisRayGun, the one who drinks Bleach.


----------



## Clockheart

ili


----------



## Wisteria

Iee


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Fi


----------



## owlet

Sle


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SLI or Crossfire


----------



## Clockheart

eie


----------



## Sir Kanra

Esi


----------



## owlet

EII somehow.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> SLI or Crossfire


Crossfire?!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## owlet

Grandmaster Yoda said:


>


This is beautiful.

(Skip me!)


----------



## Darkbloom

LII-Ne (Grandmaster Yoda)


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ese


----------



## owlet

Eie


----------



## Gorgon

Either delta introvert or alpha introvert


----------



## Cataclysm

Very ISFj imo


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Se valuing.


----------



## Darkbloom

I'll go with IEI-Ni, although your vibe always seems a bit alpha-ish or delta-ish to me for some reason but I can't choose any of those types...feel like I might be seeing beta but not the kind I expect so I get confused.


----------



## Krayfish

Maybe EII-Fi? Could be ESI-Fi.


----------



## Wisteria

Sei?


----------



## Darkbloom

Esi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ese


----------



## Krayfish

LII-Ti


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Signorina Misteriosa said:


> I'll go with IEI-Ni, although your vibe always seems a bit alpha-ish or delta-ish to me for some reason but I can't choose any of those types...feel like I might be seeing beta but not the kind I expect so I get confused.


It's the mysterious air I cultivate.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Krayfish said:


> LII-Ti


NeTi fosho. ILE.


----------



## Athena_

ILI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

guessing ILI or EII


----------



## Schizoid

That avatar pic actually seems like the sort of art that Delta NFs would like, so I'm gonna go with EII-Fi.


----------



## jjcu

Lii


----------



## Krayfish

SEI-Si


----------



## DavidH

Ili


----------



## Athena_

I'm gonna say LSI because your avatar isn't showing but your username sounds like one an LSI would choose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakuri

Business-like vibe.....thinking a Gamma. Will go with ILI


----------



## DavidH

Ile


----------



## Schizoid

Based on your posts on this forum, LSI.


----------



## DavidH

Esi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Sli.


----------



## owlet

Eie


----------



## Krayfish

SLI-Te


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Iee


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I'm biased by knowing your type already, but LII


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Eie


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## Athena_

LSI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

EII-Fi


----------



## piano

Always struck me as a lovely EII


----------



## Farfadou57

EII-Ne


----------



## Schizoid

EII-Fi


----------



## Jakuri

Can see EII-Fi or IEI-Fe.


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne.


----------



## Krayfish

LII-Ti


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ile


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Ni


----------



## Wisteria

1D Fe.. LII?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Witch of Caprice said:


> ILI-Ni


Wow. Really? Fe PoLR? I'd love to hear the rationale for that!



Wisteria said:


> 1D Fe.. LII?


Hm. Im thinking Alpha SF. Se devaluing.


----------



## Turi

ESI-Fi but don't take it too seriously, I'm not well versed in socionics at all.


----------



## Krayfish

IxI-Ni


----------



## Jaune

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Wow. Really? Fe PoLR? I'd love to hear the rationale for that!


You vibe with Ni as your strongest function by far in my opinion, and I got tired of guessing IEI, to be honest.
@Krayfish IEE-Fi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Witch of Caprice said:


> You vibe with Ni as your strongest function by far in my opinion, and I got tired of guessing IEI, to be honest.
> 
> @Krayfish IEE-Fi


HaHA! I love it. Great explanation, thanks. ^^

I think the avatar with no expression coupled with your signature resonates with a fearful internalization, a hiding away of that part of yourself that you do not wish others to harm, or even see. The masking behind humor echoes a preference to keep feelings under wraps and kept personal. Seems Fi>Fe, and Fi suppressed under Te. SLI seems legit. 

(occurred to me I'd never given you any reasoning before)


----------



## Gorgon

Iei


----------



## Krayfish

ESI-Se


----------



## bremen

Eii


----------



## Jaune

SLI-Te


----------



## goldthysanura

I apologize, I don't know enough about Socionics to type you, Sandpit Turtle. Can someone type me?? (And also sandpit turtle since I'm not?) I'm really curious about Socionics as an alternative to MBTI but don't understand it much yet.


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Se


----------



## Clockheart

Sle


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Esi ?


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Beta ST


----------



## Jakuri

IEE-Ne


----------



## Rose for a Heart

EII-Ne


----------



## Clockheart

Iei


----------



## Krayfish

SEE-Se


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## Rydori

Ili


----------



## Clockheart

Iee


----------



## Schizoid

Sli.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

EII-Ne (maybe)


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## Clockheart

ili


----------



## owlet

LSI-Se


----------



## Jaune

SEI-Si


----------



## Clockheart

sli-si


----------



## Lunar Lamp

See


----------



## Krayfish

LII-Ne


----------



## bremen

Sei


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Lii


----------



## Rouskyrie

Ili.


----------



## owlet

Iei


----------



## Jaune

SEI-Si


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

I believe LSI.


----------



## Clockheart

eii


----------



## Jakuri

ESI? Getting gamma vibe.


----------



## Wisteria

Iei


----------



## Schizoid

Current avatar pic is giving off ESI vibe.


----------



## Clockheart

eii


----------



## Turi

Sli


----------



## owlet

Lsi


----------



## Turi

eii


----------



## Krayfish

LSI-Ti


----------



## Clockheart

I actualy get major LII vibes


----------



## Wisteria

ESFp/SEE


----------



## Turi

sei is solid


----------



## Clockheart

ili fits well


----------



## Krayfish

ILI-Te


----------



## Turi

You're a weird one, @Krayfish.
I can't shake 'INFP' out of my head, for you.
So I'd suggest _EII_.
It's kind of weird though, considering you've got your Enneagram as Type 6, and most 6's are 'T' types.


----------



## Schizoid

ILI definitely.


----------



## Wisteria

EII-Ne


----------



## Krayfish

Turi said:


> You're a weird one, @Krayfish.
> I can't shake 'INFP' out of my head, for you.
> So I'd suggest _EII_.
> It's kind of weird though, considering you've got your Enneagram as Type 6, and most 6's are 'T' types.


 I mean, 6s are sort of a mixed bag, very common amoung literally every mbti type, so you could be right (head type+ sp/so commonly mistypes as T anyhow). Idk it’s weird because in socionics I’m definitely Fi-Te/Te-Fi valuing but by mbti standards I lean heavily towards Fe-Ti (or perhaps I’m just confused lol) Idk, if my E.I. was a little bit higher and I related more to Fi as an information element, I might have typed INFP for longer. My personality is a mess though, I could pretty much be anything at this point lol.

**SKIP ME**


----------



## Wisteria

You actually vibe Alpha quadra atm Krayfish. I don't think ILI /Fe PoLR


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Fi


----------



## Clockheart

lii


----------



## owlet

Sle


----------



## bremen

Eii


----------



## Jaune

SLI-Te


----------



## Clockheart

sli


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Your current avatar and signature kinda feel EII-Ne to me? Maybe.


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## bremen

Beta ST


----------



## Darkbloom

IEI-Fe


----------



## Clockheart

Iei


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se


----------



## Aldys

Sle


----------



## owlet

See


----------



## Krayfish

ESI-Fi


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## owlet

EII-Ne


----------



## Lunar Lamp

EII-Ne


----------



## Wisteria

LII or EII?


----------



## Clockheart

Sei-si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sle


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ti


----------



## owlet

LSI-Se


----------



## BranchMonkey

Sei


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## soop

SLE (Ti more than Se)


----------



## Wisteria

Lii


----------



## bremen

Sei


----------



## Jaune

SLI-Si


----------



## Bastard

Lsi


----------



## Schizoid

SLE-Se


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SLI-Si seems fairly accurate...


----------



## Bastard

Alpha introvert.


----------



## owlet

LSI-Se


----------



## Jakuri

Going with EII-Fi. 

p.s. been a while @owlet o/


----------



## Lunar Lamp

EII-Ne 9w1


----------



## Krayfish

LII-Ti 9w1


----------



## Bastard

LII-Ti


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se


----------



## Serpent

I haven't really been here in over a year so I'll just go with SLI for now.


----------



## owlet

LII-Ne


----------



## a peach

EII-Fi 4w5
I adore your username~


----------



## Wisteria

SEI or ESI

I remember you Serpent!


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SEI-Si


----------



## owlet

ILE-Ne



a peach said:


> EII-Fi 4w5
> I adore your username~


Thanks  I like yours too!


----------



## Bastard

Sei


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SLE, or LSI-Se


----------



## Darkbloom

Difficult for some reason, only thing I'm sure of is introvert, Si/Ne and not SLI, hm actually SEI doesn't seem right either, think LII or EII.


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## Clockheart

sli-si


----------



## Darkbloom

SLE-ish EIE


----------



## Wisteria

See


----------



## Jaune

SEI-Si


----------



## To_august

I'm gonna be boring and say SLI-Si


----------



## Jakuri

SLI-Si

p.s. Lovely avatar, if only I can do that all day haha...comfy bed and sleeping and stuff


----------



## Clockheart

LIE-Ni


----------



## Lunar Lamp

EIE, maybe


----------



## CelineDijon

Lunar Lamp said:


> EIE, maybe



IEI

You are mistyped for sure.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

CelineDijon said:


> IEI
> 
> You are mistyped for sure.


I disagree, but I find alternative typings interesting nonetheless, and worth thinking about. Thanks for sharing your impressions. 



(Next person, please skip me)


----------



## Bastard

This Page:

Delta
Delta
Dunno
Done You
Alpha


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se


----------



## Krayfish

You vibe as ESI-Fi sometimes but SLI probably works better


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Ne-ego... I'll go with ILE-Ne or IEE-Ne.


----------



## Darkbloom

EII-Fi atm


----------



## Jaune

SEE-Fi


----------



## Darkbloom

I'm never sure about your vibe, could see Se creative or Si lead with strong creative too but think I'm gonna go with EII or LII with some unusual enneagram combination, let's say EII 3w4 6w7 9w8.


----------



## To_august

Fi vibes, so I'll go with IEE


----------



## Darkbloom

Delta-ish, Te-ish and Ne HA-ish, LSE seems correct


----------



## Wisteria

Ese?


----------



## Krayfish

SEI-Si


----------



## Jaune

To be honest, you're really hard to pin down in terms of typology, but I've always pegged you as a Ne-valuing type by vibe.

LII-Ne


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Eii


----------



## Schizoid

Delta NF?


----------



## owlet

LII-Ne


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Your current avatar feels like... SLI, perhaps?


----------



## Wisteria

Sei


----------



## Mr Castelo

SLI-Si


----------



## Jaune

LSI-Ti


----------



## Mr Castelo

ESI-Fi


----------



## owlet

LSI-Se


----------



## Mr Castelo

EII-Fi


----------



## The Dude

SLI-Te?


----------



## Krayfish

SLE-Ti


----------



## Wisteria

Avy and signature seems like an ethical type is more likely. getting delta NF vibes, so maybe EII


----------



## Neige Noire

I believe SLI


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ne


----------



## Wisteria

IEI's can't have an Ne subtype

SLI-Si


----------



## Jaune

It's not letting me edit my last post (anyway I'm probably too late now), but I'm pretty sure I meant EII-Ne.

SEI-Si for you.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SLI-Si


----------



## Krayfish

LII-Ne


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne.


----------



## Mr Castelo

SLI-Si


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Hm, I'll say LSI for now


----------



## Clockheart

lii


----------



## No_this_is_patrick

Se. Maybe SEE-Se


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## the heart marksman

Sli


----------



## 0wl

Lsi


----------



## Haludh

IEI-Fe :~)


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## Haludh

ESI-Se!


----------



## Clockheart

Iei


----------



## Wisteria

See


----------



## Haludh

IEE-Fi? Secondarily, LIE-Ni..


----------



## Clockheart

IEI-Ni/EII-Fi


----------



## Haludh

Bona fide ILI-Te


----------



## Wisteria

IEI-Fe


----------



## Jaune

SEI-Si


----------



## Clockheart

still feel LII-Ti


----------



## 0wl

Lii


----------



## Krayfish

Eii


----------



## Jaune

SLI-Si


----------



## Haludh

ESE-Si


----------



## The Dude

IEI-Ni


----------



## Schizoid

Alpha NT.


----------



## Wisteria

IEI fits


----------



## Jaune

ILI-Ni


----------



## Kizuna

someone with Ti, probably...


----------



## Darkbloom

IEI-Ni


----------



## Krayfish

EIE-Fe


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## the heart marksman

SEI or SLI


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

SEE-Fi


----------



## Jaune

ESE-Si


----------



## Wisteria

based on VI the avy seems like a rational, intuitive and logical type. That would be LIE or LII.


----------



## Darkbloom

SEI-Si or maybe EII, very Si either way


----------



## Krayfish

EIE-Fe


----------



## Haludh

Krayfish, vibe is EII-Ne

Already know the person below me is gonna say IEI-something :ghost2:


----------



## Darkbloom

IEI-Ni :tongue: 
Or EII


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Fe


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SLI-Si


----------



## Dragheart Luard

EII because it looks kinda emo (?) also kinda stiff looking as well.


----------



## Wisteria

Nice avatar. EIE?


----------



## Jaune

SEI-Si


----------



## Firelily

LSI - Ti


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ESI - SE.


----------



## Bastard

Sli.


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se


----------



## Wisteria

ILI-Ni


----------



## Bastard

You know what it is. You're just being stupid. Stop being stupid, SEI. :laughing:


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SLE-Ti seems about right


----------



## the heart marksman

SEI-Si


----------



## Firelily

See - fi ?


----------



## Jaune

EII-Ne


----------



## jjcu

IEI I think.


----------



## Wisteria

Iei


----------



## Blacteco

I e i


----------



## owlet

Sei


----------



## Jaune

EII-Fi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sli


----------



## Bastard

Ile


----------



## the heart marksman

Lsi.


----------



## Krayfish

ESI-Fi


----------



## Jaune

ILE-Ne


----------



## Wisteria

Still think gamma NT


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

SEI-Si


----------



## Jaune

ESE-Si


----------



## StinkyBambi

Tee? Just a wild guess
I don't get this whole socionics thing


----------



## mrrrmaid

ILE

Blackadder avatar? Fun and silly anyway.


----------



## Jaune

Very IEE-Ne.


----------



## Sygma

See


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

EEEeeeeeee


----------



## StinkyBambi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> EEEeeeeeee


You're a SEE.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LCracker said:


> You're a SEE.


Who do you think I am? I'm a war veteran.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Who do you think I am? I'm a war veteran.


what has being a war veteran got to do with anything?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LCracker said:


> what has being a war veteran got to do with anything?


Ain't no such thing as a SEE war veteran. Nowhere in the history books will you find such a claim.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ain't no such thing as a SEE war veteran. Nowhere in the history books will you find such a claim.


Yeah I still don't understand this socionics thing, I thought SEEs were typical and boring


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LCracker said:


> Yeah I still don't understand this socionics thing, I thought SEEs were typical and boring


Sensing Ethical Extrovert. Also known as ESFP. Also known as apparently zero people on PerC. I don't think I've ever seen an ESFP on this site.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> LCracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I still don't understand this socionics thing, I thought SEEs were typical and boring
> 
> 
> 
> Sensing Ethical Extrovert. Also known as ESFP. Also known as app
> arently zero people on PerC. I don't think I've ever seen an ESFP on this site.
Click to expand...

Oh I see. So socionics are just another way of doing Myer Briggs. Yeah I was going to say I haven't seen any ESFPs either, when I did the MB type last year I got ESFP though , now that's a rare specialty


----------



## Bastard

Ile.


----------



## StinkyBambi

Bastard said:


> Ile.


What does that mean?


----------



## Bastard

It means you're a chode. :laughing:


----------



## StinkyBambi

Bastard said:


> It means you're a chode. <img src="http://personalitycafe.com/images/smilies/1/laughing.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Laughing" class="inlineimg" />


Uh what's a chode...?


----------



## Fohra

According to the Urban Dictionary:

lle means: left lane entitlement syndrome.

Or, the powder form of cocaine.

Chode means: guys who wear Tap Out shirts and threaten to ultimate fight anybody who bumps into them at a bar.

Or, a penis wider than it is long.


----------



## Wisteria

Don't have a clue actually. SEE/ESFp?


----------



## mrrrmaid

^ LSI or SLI 
Edit: (wait - this was for the post above the post above me)
IEI seems right for actual post above me.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ain't no such thing as a SEE war veteran. Nowhere in the history books will you find such a claim.


Isn't Napoleon the flagship SEE


----------



## StinkyBambi

Fohra said:


> According to the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> lle means: left lane entitlement syndrome.
> 
> Or, the powder form of cocaine.
> 
> Chode means: guys who wear Tap Out shirts and threaten to ultimate fight anybody who bumps into them at a bar.
> 
> Or, a penis wider than it is long.


Thanks for letting me know that. :ambivalence::eek-new::sour::sulkiness:


----------



## Jaune

SLE-Se


----------



## Lunar Lamp

That's a tough one... um... SLI.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

EII Fi


----------



## mrrrmaid

Sei


----------



## StinkyBambi

see


----------



## the heart marksman

ILE af


----------



## Wisteria

Lsi


----------



## Llort

Iee


----------



## Jaune

Tough. SLI-Si?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

sli


----------



## Darkbloom

not sure, gonna go with EII-Ne


----------



## SpaceMan

Sei


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ti


----------



## the heart marksman

Sei-si


----------



## The Dude

SLE-Se (based on avatar and the quote)


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Iee


----------



## DavidGH

EIE


----------



## Jaune

ILE


----------



## Alana

ESI


----------



## Scirrus

EII


----------



## Felipe

ILI


----------



## Alana

LSI


----------



## Jaune

IEI


----------



## Scirrus

SLI fits pretty well i think


----------



## Enoch

LIE.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Enoch

EII*.


----------



## Wisteria

Eie

You play mafia now


----------



## Alana

ESI


----------



## Enoch

EII.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Jaune

ESI-Fi


----------



## Enoch

LSE.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Enoch

ESE.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## bremen

lsi


----------



## Alana

ILI


----------



## Jaune

IEI


----------



## Dangerose

SLI (sorry, should think of something different but those are the vibes)


----------



## Jaune

Dangerose said:


> SLI (sorry, should think of something different but those are the vibes)


I must compliment you for having lyrics from "California" in your signature... my favorite song on NFR and this is my album of the year.

Anyway, I'd say EIE.


----------



## Enoch

LS_.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Convex

EII

trust me i know what those letters mean, i didn't just read it


----------



## Jaune

SLE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Photo looks like a man striving for a sense of wonder, seeking new experience. His outfit is well put together, simple, functional, somewhat traditional perhaps. Signature screams practicality and a sense of duty to pursue one's goal. Seems Te, Ne-seeking, energetic. Probably LSE, maybe SLI.


----------



## Alana

LII


----------



## Enoch

EII.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Attention turned inward. Knowledge desired, wanting explanation over the knowing? Reasonability preference? Seems Judicious, Fi over Te. Avatar from the Sims unless I miss my guess. Move away from concrete and towards ideas. EII seems reasonable. IEE perhaps more so.


----------



## lokasenna

ESI


----------



## Enoch

IEI.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Dangerose

SEI


----------



## Enoch

EIE.


----------



## underfoot

IEE


----------



## Jaune

ESI


----------



## Alana

ESI


----------



## Enoch

EII.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Wisteria

LSE xD


----------



## Alana

SEE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

ESE for no reason


----------



## Dangerose

IEI


----------



## Alana

SEE


----------



## Jaune

ESI


----------



## Enoch

LSI.


----------



## Alana

EII


----------



## Enoch

EII.


----------



## Dangerose

ESI


----------



## Alana

SEE


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

alanalicity said:


> SEE


LII for the signature


----------



## Darkbloom

IEI


----------



## Alana

SEE


----------



## Jaune

EII


----------



## Schizoid

LSI


----------



## Queen Talia

IEI


----------



## Lunar Lamp

LIE-Ni


----------



## Jaune

IEI-Ni


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SLI or ILI, maybe leaning towards SLI


----------



## lokasenna

SEI


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SEI-Si maybe


----------



## Soul Kitchen

SEI


----------



## Wisteria

ILI


----------



## Enoch

SEI.


----------



## Powermetal101

eii-ne


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Not much to go on, but how about LSI or SLI


----------



## Dangerose

EII


----------



## Lunar Lamp

I get a Si/Ne-valuing vibe, so I'll say IEE or ESE.


----------



## Wisteria

So IEI


----------



## Scirrus

probably SEI or ESI, SF vibes for sure, 4D Si & Fi make more sense than Se & Fe. not really sure if alpha or gamma fits you more.


----------



## Jaune

LII-Ne sounds about right.


----------



## counterintuitive

SLE?


----------



## Wisteria

omg its you !

ILE of course


----------



## Jaune

Yes, SEI


----------



## counterintuitive

*SKIP ME*
@Jaune Cena I'm skipping you since I already replied to you recently lol



Bad Bunny said:


> omg its you !
> 
> ILE of course


lol I basically disappeared for almost 4 years and somehow you still remember me and my type... (or at least what I think my type still is... but who knows right? At the least, SLE, LII, IEI, and ESE should be under consideration too)


----------



## Wisteria

counterintuitive said:


> lol I basically disappeared for almost 4 years and somehow you still remember me and my type... (or at least what I think my type still is... but who knows right? At the least, SLE, LII, IEI, and ESE should be under consideration too)


... Lol maybe I remember everyone who used to post in this thread and their types (all their types) xD you were switching between ILE and IEE right? And I remember talking to to you about my cat ^^

-----
Jaune maybe SLI?


----------



## counterintuitive

Bad Bunny said:


> ... Lol maybe I remember everyone who used to post in this thread and their types (all their types) xD you were switching between ILE and IEE right? And I remember talking to to you about my cat ^^


I was considering only Merry types, I think ILE, SLE, ESE, LII, IEI, EIE... lol. I'm definitely some Ti/Fe valuer

Cats are the best :kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## Wisteria

You are like obvious ILE or at least alpha


----------



## Libra Sun

SLI


----------



## Jaune

EII


----------



## Wisteria

All im thinking is ennea 6. And this is a socionics thread. Always feel really Edgelord because of this but LP has very relatable lyrics and seems really 6 in general.

Okay wait SLI doesnt make much sense. SEI? IEI?


----------



## lokasenna

SEI Fe


----------



## counterintuitive

^ IEI, maybe ILI



Bad Bunny said:


> All im thinking is ennea 6. And this is a socionics thread. Always feel really Edgelord because of this but LP has very relatable lyrics and seems really 6 in general.


I think that's a really accurate point actually. Their lyrics are definitely relatable to tons of people going by how famous they were in their prime, and still are really. I can see the 6 too.

___________________

I've changed my avatar and signature now so I'm hoping I give off a different vibe to the next person.. lol


----------



## mrei

If not ILE then ILI


----------



## counterintuitive

mrei said:


> If not ILE then ILI


Lol I assume that's supposed to be LII (not ILI) but I'll take it, at least it's a different type lol

I'm not getting much of a vibe from you, so I'll say ILI for you


----------



## mrei

counterintuitive said:


> Lol I assume that's supposed to be LII (not ILI) but I'll take it, at least it's a different type lol
> 
> I'm not getting much of a vibe from you, so I'll say ILI for you


you don't word things like an LII but I suppose your avatar's LII ish


----------



## counterintuitive

*next person: SKIP ME*



mrei said:


> you don't word things like an LII but I suppose your avatar's LII ish


Interesting. I only assumed you meant LII because suggesting extinguishment/opposite quadra types is...unusual. ILE and ILI value totally opposite functions.


----------



## counterintuitive

@Bad Bunny I just figured out that you used to be jennalee! I totally remember you now. lol :kitteh:


----------



## Alana

LII


----------



## Jaune

IEI


----------



## Alana

ESI


----------



## Enoch

ESE.


----------



## Jaune

EII


----------



## counterintuitive

ESI


----------



## Alana

LII


----------



## counterintuitive

Still EII. Second guess would be SEI. Avatar seems very IxFx and Se-devaluing

(Also, it's interesting that my current avatar seems to get more introverted responses for me here and in the similar MBTI threads. I get a lot of INT_, Ti dominant, Fe least likely, Enneagram 5, etc. responses with this avatar. lol. Of course it does look very Ti to me too.)


----------



## Jaune

I second LII.


----------



## counterintuitive

Jaune: ESI.

_________________

TBH, I think this is the longest string of non-ILE typings I've ever gotten in this thread :crazy: ...and it's all the way to...LII. lol. I changed my signature so let's see if it's different now...


----------



## Alana

Still LII


----------



## Jaune

EII


----------



## Alana

ESI


----------



## counterintuitive

IxFx and Se-devaluing, still EII tho

_________

I think I will definitely have a different vibe now :crazy::crazy:

I actually prefer the previous one so I'm going to change it back, just want to check lol


----------



## Alana

ILE


----------



## Lunar Lamp

EII-Ne


----------



## Alana

IEE


----------



## counterintuitive

IEE


----------



## Lunar Lamp

ILE


----------



## Alana

IEE


----------



## counterintuitive

EII

We need to get more people in this thread lol


----------



## Powermetal101

ili-te


----------



## mrei

ili-ni


----------



## bremen

esi


----------



## Suntide

SLI


----------



## Alana

ESI


----------



## Wisteria

Very SLI. Going from the avy though could see any Si ego type.



counterintuitive said:


> I understand what blocking is. Blocking doesn't refer to just generically working together. Certainly, IEs don't need to be blocked together to work together long enough to select an avatar.
> 
> Blocking refers to synergized use. Synergized use is a form of working together but not all working together is synergized use.


Can you give an example where IEs work together that isnt synergized use? All tasks i can think of is the IE pairs working together.


----------



## counterintuitive

EII for you 



Wisteria said:


> Can you give an example where IEs work together that isnt synergized use? All tasks i can think of is the IE pairs working together.


Most of my work day is Ti creative / Te demonstrative working together in some form lol, with Te executing Ti's structures or rules. Or Te prioritizing ideas/opportunities or actions from Ne/Se (I've seen other xLEs talk about this too), which is Te demonstrative working with and backing up the base function.

Any time I phrase technical information in a less direct/blunt way, that would be Ti and Fe working together.


----------



## Wisteria

counterintuitive said:


> EII for you
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my work day is Ti creative / Te demonstrative working together in some form lol, with Te executing Ti's structures or rules. Or Te prioritizing ideas/opportunities or actions from Ne/Se (I've seen other xLEs talk about this too), which is Te demonstrative working with and backing up the base function.
> 
> Any time I phrase technical information in a less direct/blunt way, that would be Ti and Fe working together.


Lol going back to the avatar aesthetic i remember i see 

Why is that not Si-Te or Se-Ti? It's going back to the basics of cognitive functions, where you need to use a perception function with a judging function. Socionics has a similar idea there.

Oh yeah i think you can switch between the functions for sure. I actually don't think ethics are responsible for being nice and agreeable. It's low key equating it with big 5. But phrasing information for someone else is Fe tru


----------



## Wisteria

I generally agree with ILE or something similar


----------



## counterintuitive

Wisteria said:


> Why is that not Si-Te or Se-Ti? It's going back to the basics of cognitive functions, where you need to use a perception function with a judging function. Socionics has a similar idea there.


Since the execution of Ti structures or rules is a _logical_ workflow, it's Te, not Si/Se or any other irrational function. For prioritization, which is about optimization, efficiency, and resource management, it's even more Te -- these are logical determinations which aren't in the realm of any irrational function.

_MBTI_ Si is responsible for workflow and prioritization, maybe, but that's because MBTI Si is mixed with Socionics Te.

Tbh, there is nothing really Si about what I described. It's more Te/Ne if anything, since it's Te prioritization of Ne ideas/opportunities, i.e. Te in service of Ne.

And even if it was Te-Si working together, it's still not Te-Si _blocked_ together, because I don't have Te and Si blocked together. So even then, it'd still be an example of elements working together without being blocked together.



> I actually don't think ethics are responsible for being nice and agreeable. It's low key equating it with big 5. But phrasing information for someone else is Fe tru


I did not say "ethics are responsible for being nice and agreeable", though. What I actually wrote was _"Any time I phrase technical information in a less direct/blunt way, that would be Ti and Fe working together."_ So I wasn't equating Fe or Ethics generally with being nice and agreeable. That's not what I said.


----------



## Wisteria

counterintuitive said:


> I did not say "ethics are responsible for being nice and agreeable", though. What I actually wrote was _"Any time I phrase technical information in a less direct/blunt way, that would be Ti and Fe working together."_ So I wasn't equating Fe or Ethics generally with being nice and agreeable. That's not what I said.


It sounds a lot like what you said though. I dont think you get how much it comes off that way, because i didn't read it incorrectly or anything it's just how i interpreted it.



> Since the execution of Ti structures or rules is a logical workflow, it's Te, not Si/Se or any other irrational function. For prioritization, which is about optimization, efficiency, and resource management, it's even more Te -- these are logical determinations which aren't in the realm of any irrational function.


Why not? doesn't Ni (time) have a role in this? Or Si (physical comfort, organisation, attention to the details), Ne (ideas, possibilities), Se 
(force, volition, pressure). What if the Ti structures you are executing is assisted by the ideas generated by Ne. 



> And even if it was Te-Si working together, it's still not Te-Si blocked together, because I don't have Te and Si blocked together. So even then, it'd still be an example of elements working together without being blocked together.


Anyone can use a set of functions that work in a pair. The idea is you use your leading and creative but it when you try to switch to leading+polr you struggle. That's why i said somewhere that an SEI's Te PoLR is different from an IEIs Te PoLR, because an SEI can't properly use Te-Si and an IEI can't Te-Ni very well. 

If you didn't have Te and Si blocked together there would be things you would literally be unable to do.


----------



## counterintuitive

Wisteria said:


> It sounds a lot like what you said though. I dont think you get how much it comes off that way, because i didn't read it incorrectly or anything it's just how i interpreted it.


No, it's not what I said, and it's not close to what I said. You're conflating two statements that are logically (very) distinct.



> Why not? doesn't Ni (time) have a role in this? Or Si (physical comfort, organisation, attention to the details), Ne (ideas, possibilities), Se (force, volition, pressure). What if the Ti structures you are executing is assisted by the ideas generated by Ne.


No Irrational element is responsible for _logical_ processes like ordering workflows, determining optimality, efficiency, resource management. Those are all in the domain of Te.

As I've already said, Te can prioritize Ne ideas. The other Irrational elements _can_ be similarly involved, too. But they aren't _necessarily_.

And anyway, Ne and Se can't be blocked with Te, and Ni and Si can't be blocked with Ti, so you're undermining your own point here.



> Anyone can use a set of functions that work in a pair. The idea is you use your leading and creative but it when you try to switch to leading+polr you struggle. That's why i said somewhere that an SEI's Te PoLR is different from an IEIs Te PoLR, because an SEI can't properly use Te-Si and an IEI can't Te-Ni very well.
> 
> If you didn't have Te and Si blocked together there would be things you would literally be unable to do.


You _really_ don't understand what blocking is, then. Only the Beta and Delta Quadras have Te and Si blocked together. So according to you, half of the population is Socionically unable to do certain things, which anyone with professional experience can see is plainly bullshit. Sorry.


Anyway, you've put words in my mouth, insisted a second time that I said something I didn't, ignored most of my points from my previous post, and now made me repeat myself twice. I don't see the point in continuing this conversation. I'm putting you on ignore.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Eset

IEI


----------



## mrei

Is giving short answers an LSE thing? You look really beta, though. Maybe just role Fe.


----------



## Jaune

IEE


----------



## sweetrice

IEE or any delta


----------



## Wisteria

pretty avy

ESI?


----------



## sweetrice

thanks!

IEE or EIE sx


----------



## Jaune

SEI


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SLI


----------



## sweetrice

ILE


----------



## To_august

ESE


----------



## Jaune

ILI


----------



## mrei

From the posts I'll take a stab at SLE


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

ILI seems like a reasonable typing from the few pieces of information available about you.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*ESI*


----------



## Cthulhu69

SEI. :smug:


----------



## Jaune

LII


----------



## counterintuitive

ESI






I think mine is back to LII


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Seems ILE to me.


----------



## Jaune

SEE


----------



## Cat Brainz

ESI-Fi (You feel gamma plus Se creative)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

SEI


----------



## Jaune

EIE


----------



## Queen Talia

LSI


----------



## CelineDijon

SLE


----------



## Jaune

IEE


----------



## counterintuitive

ESI


----------



## Cat Brainz

LII


----------



## To_august

IEE


----------



## MintCoffee

LII-Ne


----------



## sweetrice

SEI sp/so


----------



## Cat Brainz

You feel Se valuing to me for sure. Id say EIE-Ni


----------



## sweetrice

Cat Brainz said:


> You feel Se valuing to me for sure. Id say EIE-Ni


yay, that made a little Se-seeker smile 

EII-Ne so


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LIE


----------



## Jaune

LII


----------



## Enoch

No idea but the girl in your Profile Picture is wearing a black coat so SLI.


----------



## horseloverfat

EIE like the great freddie mercury

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

LII


----------



## Lunar Lamp

SLI


----------



## sweetrice

EII-Ne

I like your sig


----------



## banananana

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> LIE


What is a cake?


----------



## Wisteria

citronnade said:


> EII-Ne
> 
> I like your sig


IEI or SEI cuz aesthetic


----------



## Jaune

SEI aesthetic as well.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

SLI or LSI


----------



## Eset

ESI


----------



## Jaune

SLI


----------



## counterintuitive

EII or yeah SLI


----------



## Wisteria

very ILE


----------



## counterintuitive

EII


----------



## Eset

LII


----------



## Jaune

^^lii

^sli


----------



## sweetrice

SxI


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

IEI


----------



## counterintuitive

ESI


----------



## Glittris

ILI


----------



## Jaune

EII


----------



## Schizoid

Se creative vibes. LSI/ESI


----------



## Powermetal101

eii


----------



## counterintuitive

Null vibe. ILI?


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

The aura is ambivalent. It's an EII... I guess.


----------



## 556155

IEI


----------



## The red spirit

EII


----------



## TKDfan888

ILI


----------



## counterintuitive

IEI


----------



## Vladimir Ursinovich

ILI


----------



## Zoingeroni

ILI


----------



## piano

ESE


----------



## Meliodas

SLI


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ILE


----------



## DOGSOUP

EII.


----------



## counterintuitive

Beta NF (avatar)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

IEE


----------



## Meliodas

LII


----------

